# What amps are you using ?



## Sinfoni_USA

Just as the topic says...

What are you using in your systems ?


----------



## AzGrower

DLS Ultimate A3s (at the moment)


----------



## xencloud

NEXT, lol....couldn't pass them up for the price....


----------



## af22

x2 diamond d7's.... 30" monsters in the trunk = no trunk space at all =(


----------



## Thoraudio

Next 5.500


----------



## racerraul

Alpine V12's, JL Audio e & / Series, Diamond Audio D6


----------



## STI<>GTO

Old school Zed-built Planet Audio 4 channel & 2 channel. Like them so far.


----------



## mbcouple

Adcoms, Alpine 3558 and 3545's, and PPI Tubedrivers.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Hifonics Zeus ZX600 (150x2)
PPI something, something, something (90x2)
RF 300.2 (75x2)
Power Acoustik 2400DB (1400x1 @ 2 ohms)


----------



## Ludemandan

Eclipse EA3422 (50x4)


----------



## 10K2HVN

see sig


----------



## bfrance

Well, I"m getting ready to switch them out, (new ones arriving today,) so I'll be running:

PPI 4200am (bridged on the Dayton RS180)
PPI 2030m (stereo to the RS28 tweets)
Xtant 2100b (bridged to whatever sub I end up getting)


----------



## AzGrower

Okay, of those that have posted, how many amps do you actually own and are not using?

Here is my list.
*Using
2 x DLS Ultimate A3

*Not Using
2 x Diamond Audio D5300.2 BNIB
NEXT VRz 2.200
NEXT VRz 4.400
NEXT VRz 5.500
Rockford Fosgate Punch 75 (really old school high school days, made in 1989)


----------



## bfrance

Well, my total list is kind of small right now, but here goes:

Using
PPI 4200AM
PPI 2030M
Xtant 2100B

Not Using
Sanyo PC 2070 (really old, like mid-late eighties, but it still works)

DOA:
Xtant 4180C (for now, I'll be getting it re-furbed as money allows.

Now, for a more impressive lists, here's what my good friend has:

Using:
Blaupunkt BMA5350 (old school 5 channel powerhouse from like 90-92)
PPI 2025AM

Not Using:
PPI 2025AM (yep, another one)
PPI 2030M
PPI 2050AM
PPI 2075AM
Soundstream Reference 405
Sanyo 2025
Sanyo 2030
Orion 2150sx, (not sure on that model number, it's a big 2 channel from like 93-94


DOA:
Blaupunkt BMA5350 (yes, another one)
Soundstream Rerence 405s
The Hott Set Up 4 channel, (not sure on model number)


That doesn't even begin to compare to his list of perfectly good subs, mids, tweets, processors, etc.

And yes, I'm very jealous.... 

-Ben


----------



## 95Legend

Going to use MB Quart QAA4250


----------



## speedyd718

check the sig, zapco's all the way(+balanced rca symbilink)


----------



## racerraul

Not using...
(2) Eclipse EA3532 (not back from repairs yet)


----------



## SteveLPfreak

Using only Linear Power right now (modded 175S, 1002, 4.1HV) but I've got more in my closet at home than I care to list.


----------



## atomicquad

I'm using the following:

Eclipse Premium 33240 2ch 130x2
Eclipse Premium 32440 4ch 85x4
Atomic D-Bomb 1800 watt monoblock


----------



## ATB

using:
-genisis dual mono
-JL 500/1
-old alpine V12 75x2

not using:
-TRU T2.100
-very old 50x4 kenwood (keeping it since it was the 1st amp I ever bought  )

thinking of buying:
-JL e series 6 channel


----------



## kappa546

Linear Power 4503IQ (modded), 2.2hv, and Clarion APX1000.2

not using Furi HQ2200


----------



## af22

guys, there's somethign called ebay!

sell your old **** for money to buy better ****


----------



## bfrance

Since this thread has a lot of info on it, if someone runs across an old PPI 2075am or 2150am for sale for a good price, shoot me a pm (preferably black finish to match my other two). I'm looking for one to replace the 2100b Xtant for my sub set-up.

-Ben


----------



## SteveLPfreak

My old Linear Power collection still outperforms 99% of today's amps and will be working long after the industry switches to a 36V system. Why downgrade? Today's amps are not better than those of yesteryear. If anything, my testing here at work has proven that the saying, "they don't make 'em like they used to" is VERY true. Just because it is newer doesn't mean it will perform better or last longer.


----------



## bfrance

SteveLPfreak said:


> My old Linear Power collection still outperforms 99% of today's amps and will be working long after the industry switches to a 36V system. Why downgrade? Today's amps are not better than those of yesteryear. If anything, my testing here at work has proven that the saying, "they don't make 'em like they used to" is VERY true. Just because it is newer doesn't mean it will perform better or last longer.


Agreed. I still kick myself for selling my old Reference series Sounstream amps. As for longevity, my friend's collection is a testimate to that. The 2030M he has was bought new in 1990 and still works like new.

Old-school rules!  

-Ben


----------



## hocuz77

I have a A/d/s Pq20 Brandnew in box...PPI a300.2, a100.2, a600.2 art series.
And selling a soundstream MC 245 on ebay.


----------



## racerraul

af22 said:


> guys, there's somethign called ebay!
> 
> sell your old **** for money to buy better ****


Get Dafugouta here??? When did this ebay thingamajig happen?


----------



## rutger j

Rockford Fosgate Power 800.2 (too small, has to be changed soon)
Phoenix Gold MS 1000 10th Anniversary

Best Wishes
Rutger


----------



## invecs

Genesis Dual Mono and Sinfoni 90.2x 

Adcom gfa 4304 and Linear Power 3002


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Phaze Audio Tube Driver TD475
Rockford Fosgate Power 550S

I don't have any amps I'm not using...

Ryan


----------



## gray bishop

Butler Tube Driver 750
Harrison Labs 1600.N (currently running in series to a DVC wired in series so it puts out 400 watts in 8ohms)


----------



## pervo

zapco 350 ag
pg ms2250 Ta (will be modded for higher voltage than original soon)
orion xtr pro 2400


----------



## Basehead

Audiobahn A8000T


----------



## Weightless

I'm using some older DC strait alpine v12's... nice solid amps. 

Lookin for a good 6 channel for my girls car...


----------



## 300Z

Using: Diamond D5 600.4 & Diamond D3 600.1

Not using: ESX Q275.1 & Infinity Beta 100

Does HUs count too? got a few laying around here...


----------



## kevin k.

ZAPCO C2K-6.0 x 4


----------



## ArcL100

Kicker sx900.4

-aaron


----------



## bmg102

Soundstream 405, Alpine 3513, Alpine 3522s


----------



## Finleyville

US Amps 5600x, Xetec Gravity 4G600


----------



## cam2Xrunner

I have no amps here at the moment.

In transit I have a PPI 2075AM, QAA4250, QAA1000


----------



## IceWaLL

im using a modded linear power dpsq50.

but would love to own another hv! i had a 2.2hv and it was stolen from me. damn that amp was soooooo sweet. in my dreams i have 2 2.2hvs running the front stage and one of the bigger hvs running a sub.


----------



## SQ_Bronco

in my ranger:
PPI 2075AM, PPI a2200? (guessing 2x125) in ProMos50 heat sink, ppi 4200AM, ppi 2150AM

in Bronco: Nothing at the moment 
in closet waiting to be in bronco, should I ever get time to work on it: 2x Tru C2, 2x Orion HCCA250, PPI ProMos425 or ppi 2200AM depending on which midbass I decide to go with (or HCCA425 if I can find a 275R at a good price anytime soon)


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Directed Audio D2205(5-channels) doing all the work,active frt.stage & subs


----------



## FocusInCali

Zed Audio Draconia in car

Sitting here to be used or sold:
NEXT VR 2.400, 4.400, 4.400, 5.500


----------



## slaterbj

JL 300/2 
JL 500/1

not used:
MTX 6152
Alpine MRD-350
Next VRz 4.400


----------



## bfrance

SQ_Bronco said:


> in my ranger:
> PPI 2075AM, PPI a2200? (guessing 2x125) in ProMos50 heat sink, ppi 4200AM, ppi 2150AM
> 
> in Bronco: Nothing at the moment
> in closet waiting to be in bronco, should I ever get time to work on it: 2x Tru C2, 2x Orion HCCA250, PPI ProMos425 or ppi 2200AM depending on which midbass I decide to go with (or HCCA425 if I can find a 275R at a good price anytime soon)



OOH, 2150am! I'm jealous!!! :^)


----------



## AzGrower

invecs said:


> Genesis Dual Mono and Sinfoni 90.2x
> 
> Adcom gfa 4304 and Linear Power 3002


You nice taste...


----------



## calvinhpk

Tn_Audiophile said:


> Just as the topic says...
> 
> What are you using in your systems ?


Sinfoni 45.2x
Helix B2 Precision


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Arc Audio XXK4150- tweets, midranges 
2 XXK2500's- 1 for mids, 1 for subs


----------



## crash813

Currently:

Next 5.500 

I'm in my simplified cycle I guess. Its just a shame I have 2 4awg power lines run to the trunk and only use 1 amp with an 8awg input!  


Prev:
Kicker kx500.2
Kicker kx600.4 (broke replaced with a kx550.3 which broke too)


----------



## DS-21

DS-21: PPI A404.2 mids/highs, RF Power 300 MOSFET subs
Miata: JL 300/4
Unused: Sony Xplode 2-channel that came with the Miata. One of the mags tested it at a hair under 200x2, but I've currently no use for it.


----------



## toolfan91

Running in my car:
RF 360a2- Vifa 7" MGs
MTX 8302- MaxFidelity MFDT30neo tweets

Lying around:
(2) JL 300/4
JL 500/1
DEI 1500D
Viper D2500
Visonik V2000T

Planning on purchasing within the next couple of months-
RF Power T15004
RF Power T30001


----------



## T-Ro

In use: PPI A200.2, 2-A300.2, PC1800.1, and Monitor 2.120 (in the mud truck)
Not in use: 2-Monitor 2.70, PPI A300.2, JL 250/1, 2-Xtant 4180C (waiting to be installed in a friends car. I hope they work, right Bfrance?) 

I'm supprised how many of y'all are using the old ppi am and promos series stuff. I didn't even have my liscense when those were being sold. I've always liked the art series and I may never change them out. Its good to hear about some older amps that are still running great! Down with gaudy import amps...Thumbs up for MC Hammer era American wattage!


----------



## MarkZ

SteveLPfreak said:


> My old Linear Power collection still outperforms 99% of today's amps and will be working long after the industry switches to a 36V system. Why downgrade? Today's amps are not better than those of yesteryear. If anything, my testing here at work has proven that the saying, "they don't make 'em like they used to" is VERY true. Just because it is newer doesn't mean it will perform better or last longer.


Yeah, but the very fact that you're able to test the old equipment provides an inherent bias into the comparison -- the old equipment that you're testing MUST be the kind that lasts long, otherwise you wouldn't be testing it.


----------



## MarkZ

Currently just an 8-channel a/d/s/ (P840) and 2-channel ESX Quantum (Q1752). I had an Orion 8004 which I recently pulled out to sell, as I've got a Directed 600d soon to take over Sub duties [putting it in a rackmount case so that I can put it in the rack with my Behringer processors and computer]. The a/d/s/ and ESX will be replaced by two homebrew amps I'm currently working on; the a/d/s/ will find its way to eBay, but I can't bring myself to part with the ESX which I've had running flawlessly for about 5 yrs now.


----------



## SQ_Bronco

T-Ro said:


> Down with gaudy import amps...Thumbs up for Billy Idol-era American wattage!


fixed


----------



## JWSewell

Eclipse PA5422 - 4 channel running CDT Audio CL-61a comps

Hifonics ZX6000 - 2 channel bridged running Dayton Audio DVC 15


----------



## dennisp

DLS A4
DLS A5


----------



## geoffire

it seems everyone is posting on this one, so I figure I might as well...

My main amp is a 6 channed PG XS6600 bridged to provide 100w X2 @8ohm to my midbasses and 35w X2 @ 8ohm to my fullrange 2"ers in my A pillars (300hz up). I'm also using the internal 3 way crossover modified to work in this configuration as my main crossover.

The bottom end is filled from a MTX "blue thunder" PRO150x2 bridged to 300w X1 to my sub. 

Old School American power baby!


----------



## AcuraCl1

A Brax 6 channel that your getting me for holidays, lol, Helix, Next, Sinfoni, MB Quart


----------



## Sinfoni_USA

Dang AcuraCl1....

If I did that you'd have to be my Bi*ch....... lol and I'd be a broke one, without a wife.... lol

J


----------



## AcuraCl1

funny, lol, and I would be without a fiance.


----------



## Dark Matter

I'm using an Avionixx AXA400.2 and an Elemental Designs NINe.2X. Cheap amps, I know, but they work great...


----------



## tbreihan

Using:

2 NEXT VR 2.400s


Not using:

NEXT Q.22
JL Audio e4300
Rockford Fosgate Power something-or-other (550S, I think...)


----------



## AzGrower

Dark Matter said:


> I'm using an Avionixx AXA400.2 and an Elemental Designs NINe.2X. Cheap amps, I know, but they work great...


Avionixx amps are the best budget amps IMO...

well and since the eDuh amps are rebadged Avionixx amps, they can be good budget amps as well


----------



## tbreihan

AzGrower said:


> Avionixx amps are the best budget amps IMO...
> 
> well and since the eDuh amps are rebadged Avionixx amps, they can be good budget amps as well


I like the NEXT VRs for budget amps, personally!  

Too bad the supply of those is pretty much (if not entirely) dried up.

But I agree with you about the Avionixx/eD stuff. Best amps for the price.


----------



## JasonH

Heres my amp. Alpine MRVF352, 50x4+150x1.


----------



## xencloud

Those Digital Designs amps looked interesting, what are the prices like?


----------



## zapjay

Brax X2000 and a Brax X1400. Looking for an X1000 (or an X2400 if the price is right) but they rarely come up for sale....


----------



## cam2Xrunner

Zapjay, check out this amp

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAX-rare-Plati...oryZ4950QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sinfoni_USA




----------



## |Tch0rT|

AzGrower said:


> Avionixx amps are the best budget amps IMO...
> 
> well and since the eDuh amps are rebadged Avionixx amps, they can be good budget amps as well


From what I understand the eD and Avionixx amps only share the same build house and simular heat sinks the rest is different.

Ryan


----------



## |Tch0rT|

cam2Xrunner said:


> Zapjay, check out this amp
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAX-rare-Plati...oryZ4950QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


OMG the perfect 3 way all in one system amp... *drools*  x2

Now if I could win the lotto... LOL

Ryan


----------



## zapjay

cam2Xrunner said:


> Zapjay, check out this amp
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAX-rare-Plati...oryZ4950QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I know buddy....  

I saw the amp right after he put it up there. What a monster. I would love to have that thing obviously, but it ain't gonna happen right now unless I want divorce papers under the tree Christmas morning...


----------



## minitruck_freq

check my sig. Arc 5150xxk is on deck.

in the closet:

Arc 2500cxl
Tru 4.65
Clarion APX401.2
Clarion APX401.4


----------



## bass_lover1

SteveLPfreak said:


> My old Linear Power collection still outperforms 99% of today's amps and will be working long after the industry switches to a 36V system. Why downgrade? Today's amps are not better than those of yesteryear. If anything, my testing here at work has proven that the saying, "they don't make 'em like they used to" is VERY true. Just because it is newer doesn't mean it will perform better or last longer.



Hehe, I agree...

Thus why the only amp I currently own is a 2.2HV that I use to power my type X comps. (yea, it sounds sweet)

BTW, what other stuff do you have sitting around? Shoot me a PM as to not clutter this post up though.

the 4.1 makes me drool as it is


----------



## takeabao

Two Helix HXA500 MKII
One Helix HXA1000Qx


----------



## matdotcom2000

2 Autotek Stealth 900.4 4 Channel
1 Autotek Street Machine 4160 4 Channel


----------



## Z28SS

Currently I'm using:

Mcintosh MC440M - 6 channel (4x50W + 2x100W) <--- installed in a '96 Camaro SS
Monitor 1 2.70mkii (2x70W) & Phoenix Gold ti400.2 (sub) <--- installed in a '99 Isuzu Rodeo

Amp's I had (some I still own) in the past:

Audiobahn 4601x - Grainy and sterile.
Planet Audio Vector D 1200.1 - Awesome sub amp
Planet Audio HVT475 Tube - A nice tube amp, but not much 'tube' sound.
JL Audio 300/4
JL Audio 500/5
Arc Audio 2100CXL - Awesome SQ, not quite a Mcintosh, but close.
Phoenix Gold ti400.2 - good sub amp
Crunch PU275 - cheap sub amp
Planet Audio P250 - Nice SQ for a cheap amp
ADS 4.15 - Small bench testing amp - basically a chip amp.
Butler Blue Tube 275 - newer 'blue tube' model
Butler Gold 275 - One of my favorite amps of all times, next to the Mcintosh. Always puts a smile on my face.
Tube Driver TD1250 - Fantastic as a sub amp, but VERY power hungry! Nice warm and fat tube sound.
Hifonics Brutus BX1000 - didn't impress me
Monitor mk4.70 - A nice alternative to a Mcintosh amp!

I would like to hear a Sinfoni, Tru Technology and Helix amp.


----------



## mht_v10

currently using in my car:

3-planet audio P502


currently using in my bedroom  

2-next vrz 5500

currently either under my bed or storage  
3- tru c7's
1- Audison Hr100
1- hifonics Vii olympus 
2- rockford amps ( 550s & 550x)
3- Planet audio amps ( p1502 , p1002 & p704)


----------



## bass_lover1

mht_v10 said:


> currently using in my car:
> 
> 3-planet audio P502
> 
> 
> currently using in my bedroom
> 
> 2-next vrz 5500
> 
> currently either under my bed or storage
> 3- tru c7's
> 1- Audison Hr100
> 1- hifonics Vii olympus
> 2- rockford amps ( 550s & 550x)
> 3- Planet audio amps ( p1502 , p1002 & p704)



I'm sure your 'storage' is taking up space and I'll gladly offer you 10 dollars for a C7, and I'll even pay shipping!! This is a deal you cannot turn down!!


----------



## tiff_needle

bass_lover1 said:


> I'm sure your 'storage' is taking up space and I'll gladly offer you 10 dollars for a C7, and I'll even pay shipping!! This is a deal you cannot turn down!!



would you be interested on selling your HR100?

I already have one but I would like to bi-amp my speakers with two HR100 !


----------



## Pseudonym

currently using:
TRU T4100 BB
PPI PCX 2200

sitting in my room:
TRU T2200
ARC CXL2050


----------



## Fellippe

JL 1000/1: bass
JL 300/4 : midrange, treble, rear fill
Alpine V12 MRV-T320: midbass

Soon, will take an old Rockford Punch 120.2 to run the rear fill, in order to run the 300/4 for the front mids & tweets in a fully active setup.


----------



## zfactor

alpine pdx 4.150
2.150
and 2 1.1000's... right now


----------



## agentk98

See sig...


----------



## boarder124

I'm running a Monitor 1 mk4.70 and a Boss R3000d. I have another mk4.70 and a old school Rockwood AMP-899X class A. This thing is amazing. I picked it up for $65 from a guy at work and he gave me 2 bnib rockford series 1 15's also. I can't belive how great this amp is. It has way more power than the mk4.70 and it seems to sound a bit better too.


----------



## cvjoint

you guys DO KNOW this thread is a year old right?


----------



## legend94

lets bring it back this thread for the new people like myself

McIntosh MC420 on front stage
ES 2100G on sub

Ive owned every amp.....j/k
the one I regret selling.....Adcom GFA 5475


----------



## ca90ss

Soundstream D200II - Horns
Soundstream MC300 - Mids
PPI PC2100 - Sub


----------



## mr tibbs

cvjoint said:


> you guys DO KNOW this thread is a year old right?


That's what I was just thinking! BTW, Phoenix Gold Xenons, see sig.


----------



## zfactor

miss my xenon's lol...


----------



## cvjoint

I got 5 polk momo amps siting in the back 3 C400.4 and 2 C300.2.

Arc XXKs are comming in to possibly replace the above...if I likey


----------



## Diru

Profile, cheap, ok stock, nice when moded.


----------



## nauc

hu and a1200, hope to get some US AMPS next summer


----------



## dBassHz

2x Lunar L40x2, trying to sell the other ones I have: ESX Q175.2, Next VRx4.400, Planet Audio BB150.4, and PA TT4300. I really would like an amplifier configured to run at 8ohms (Linear power, Lunar, Soundstream MC300, US AMPS) ... am I missing any others?


----------



## brass monkey

Tsunami dB 4440 on mids and highs
Tsunami db 4440 bridged to midbass. 
RE 35.1 on sub

Probably switching to Zapco DC Ref 6 channel for front stage. A lot of you guys that are wanting to run active fronts should check this thing out. plugs into your pc and digitally tune your X-over and 10 bands parametric per channel. also digitally adjust gain settings. Makes it pretty easy to match gains


----------



## badlieu

Diamond D5300.4 bridged for front stage.
Sony XM-3001SXD @1 Ohm for my sub ($200 with my Best Buy discount - running 5 years+ @1 Ohm)

Collecting Dust:

Hafler MSE88tn - waiting for my system redesign (might want to have it tested first)
Crossfire CFA1000D - picked it up last year for $100 in nice condition - haven't used it yet.
Profile CL600 - a solid cheap amp for $100 shipped (even came with white gloves to keep the chrome shiny lol). Will be used for dad's install.
Rockford Punch X250.2


----------



## BodegaBay

cvjoint said:


> you guys DO KNOW this thread is a year old right?


So let's start a new thread about the same subject and create more repetitive questions and answers? Nahhh, let's continue the thread and add on to it.


----------



## minitruck_freq

i agree. it's interesting to see what the newer members are using.


----------



## nauc

minitruck_freq said:


> i agree. it's interesting to see what the newer members are using.


so, do you love your deck as much as i do


----------



## minitruck_freq

not sure. how much do you love my deck?  i think the 9833 is a great peice. but im thinking about replacing it.


----------



## legend94

minitruck_freq said:


> not sure. how much do you love my deck?  i think the 9833 is a great peice. but im thinking about replacing it.



You're always thinking of replacing everything  
as am i


----------



## nauc

minitruck_freq said:


> not sure. how much do you love my deck?  i think the 9833 is a great peice. but im thinking about replacing it.


the only thing i dont like about it is, the display, can barely see it during the day unless its shaded

what are you thinking about getting, im always lookin, cause i know it wont last forever


----------



## FoxPro5

So, what are you running today? 

My amp devolution is quite funny. I went from Zapco C2K to DLS Ultimate to Kicker SX to Rockfart Flopgreat.


----------



## khail19

My car: Clarion APA4320 running active on mids and tweets, Premier PRS-X320 bridged to subs.

My truck: Premier PRS-X340 running passive comps on 2 channels and bridged to a sub on the rear channels.

My Wife's car: MTX Blue Thunder PRO504 running stock F/R speakers, JBL BP300.1 running the sub.


----------



## BodegaBay

B-Squad said:


> So, what are you running today?
> 
> My amp devolution is quite funny. I went from Zapco C2K to DLS Ultimate to Kicker SX to Rockfart Flopgreat.


What the heck B? Didn't know you migrated from Zap to DLS? I think last time I checked you were pretty happy with the Kicker and it's integrated DSP. 

For me...

1992-1997: Alpine V series --> a/d/s MX
2004-2007: JL slash --> Arc XXK --> Arc FD --> Audison LRx


----------



## chad

Car: Next VRz5.500

Truck: MTX Pro 400X5

Shop: Carver PM300 or a Phase Linear Model 400

Loft: Crown DC300A and a Carver PM1.5 Bridged other loft system is currently running a set of Monoblock tube amps I built each having 2 Gold Lion KT88's running ultralinear.

Family Room: an Older technics receiver.

I have a new rig that I aquired yeaterday that's too cool, after I get pics I'll post it. 4 word hint... Straight Line With Gain... late 70's and JDMish.


----------



## fredridge

Right now, not any, car is stock. that will change

Can't decide what to use, but here is what I will have
Arc SE4100 (yeah Raffle )
DLS A1
Massive Audio p800.4
Zuki Custom mystery amp ( should be here soon)


----------



## durwood

Car amps Back to the Future style: 1996-2007

Jensen->Urban Audio->Hifonics->Blaupunkt->MTX->Kicker Zr's->Soundstream Ref6.0/604->A/D/S 5xPS5,SS6.0->PH15/PQ20->XTANT 4180/3300->A/D/S PH15/PQ20

Home: Kenwood-> Sony -> Denon Receiver

Speaker Test Rig in the works in my buddies basement: A/D/S PA8 Home distribution Amp

Amps laying doriment in my Audioroom, A/D/S 860M/280MX, Xtants, Soundstreams,Alpines


----------



## 99IntegraGS

JL Audio 450/4
JL Audio 500/1

JD


----------



## Whiterabbit

I'll play the game. Why not?

Audison SRx amplifiers. three SRx4's and one SRx1.

65x12 and 240x1 at 4 ohms.

or 170x6 and 240x1 at 4 ohms in "6 channel" mode.


----------



## metanium

99IntegraGS said:


> JL Audio 450/4
> JL Audio 500/1
> 
> JD


Me too. So far it's been my favorite setup. Probably due to the fact that I've never had near this much power, particularly on the front.


----------



## FoxPro5

BodegaBay said:


> What the heck B? Didn't know you migrated from Zap to DLS? I think last time I checked you were pretty happy with the Kicker and it's integrated DSP.
> 
> For me...
> 
> 1992-1997: Alpine V series --> a/d/s MX
> 2004-2007: JL slash --> Arc XXK --> Arc FD --> Audison LRx


That was before I pulled my head out of my ass, gave up and ran digital.  

Those new Audison's look sooooo tempting though. Nice pick up.


----------



## BodegaBay

B-Squad said:


> Those new Audison's look sooooo tempting though. Nice pick up.


Squad, for the money you spend on the 3-4 RF units, you could have gotten a LRx 6.1k or the like. All in one pkg. but the power rating is at disadvantage vs. the underated RF Punch. Nevertheless, I don't doubt you'll upgrade in agin in 2007 .


----------



## BodegaBay

Whiterabbit said:


> I'll play the game. Why not?
> Audison SRx amplifiers. three SRx4's and one SRx1.


Those are great amps WR. I love the way they look and the pricing is pretty darn good too -- if you know the right dealer!


----------



## alphakenny1

2005:
1 - directed audio 750d, cadence z4000 
2- zapco 500m, usamps is4085
3- usamps 150, usamps is4085

2006:

1 - helix hxa500
2- usamps 5600x
3 - jl 500/1, 450/4, ppi a200

2007:
alpine pdx 4.150/4.100


----------



## The Drake

Currently I have:

X200.4 for frontstage 
X400.1 for sub

I think I want to go for more power though and throw in my R 8.0:4 Amp for my tweeters and get a PDX 4.150 for my woofers and most likely keeping the X400.1 for the sub.


----------



## ClinesSelect

Currently:

Eclipse XA4000 (2 of them)
Resonant Engineering 35.1d


----------



## MIAaron

I know it's an old thread, but it looks like I'm the only one still using the MB Quart amps...

(2) raa4200
raa2400
raa1000


----------



## Lanson

B-Squad said:


> So, what are you running today?
> 
> My amp devolution is quite funny. I went from Zapco C2K to DLS Ultimate to Kicker SX to Rockfart Flopgreat.


 
A 6 month old thread...I didn't know you like archeology...

J/k of course!

Anywho, I am running Planet Audio Hybrid Tube HVT7150, and HVT754's. Tubes are 12ax7awt+ Sovtek all around.

***edit: didn't think about it, but I guess I'm an archelogoist as well. Tube amps....***


----------



## Lightninghoof

Alpine PDX FTW!

PDX-1.1000
PDX-4.150
PDX-2.150

These things are rediculously small and rediculously efficient. I am a sucker for new technology and gawd do these things deliver! 1100 watts RMS @ 90+% efficiency. yummy!


----------



## hoamic11

damn lots of stuf out there, oh well, I had :

JL 300/2
JL 500/1

looking for new stuff, previous stuff was stolen 

how are those adcom amps?


----------



## Thumper26

Lightninghoof said:


> Alpine PDX FTW!
> 
> PDX-1.1000
> PDX-4.150
> PDX-2.150
> 
> These things are rediculously small and rediculously efficient. I am a sucker for new technology and gawd do these things deliver! 1100 watts RMS @ 90+% efficiency. yummy!


:jealous:

I'm running dual MRV-F345 amps for a 3 way active setup and 300 watts for a (soon to be) IB IDQ15v.2


----------



## Whiterabbit

and when you want to run more power to your midbass, that 2.150 pulls out so easily to run a bridged 4.150 

...to just the midbass


----------



## diceman1000

memphis 16-MC-2004 running SEAS aluminum neos,adn CDT CL-61A mids active,via the CD7000

eD nine.1 running a pair of eD 13Ov2D4's in a slot vented enclosure,3 [email protected]

Damon


----------



## azngotskills

Lanzar -> Next Vrz 4.400 and 2.400 -> ARC 5150XXK -> Blau VA4100 (x2)


----------



## rcurley55

I'm back on the alpine train too - PDX-4.150 and PDX-1.1000


----------



## 300Z

Same as before... Diamond D5 600.4 for the front stage and D3 600.1 for the sub.


----------



## Se7en

2 X PDX 4.150
1 X PDX 1.1000


----------



## SQfreak

Soundstream Rubicon Class A Picasso
JL Audio 500/1 

Clean, simple and cool


----------



## launkulbeth

2 X JL 300/2
1 X JL 500/1


----------



## Genxx

ARC, Audison, Aura, Autotek AMX. Thinking about picking up a us amp to try out. My fav so far is the Audisons they are so small and easy to find a place to put them. My autotek is old but it has been super reliable and I have driven the hell out of it all the way down to 1ohm and it just keeps going like the energizer bunny.LOL


----------



## ca90ss

Clarion DPX1000.2 (Arc 1500dr)
Crunch Pz4125

Got both amps for $126 shipped


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

memphis mca3004 and mcd500. trying to work out a trade for a second mca3004. if it doesn't go through, oh well. if it does, great.


----------



## dBassHz

ESX-Q175.2-Q120.4-Q60.4

Looking for: *Super efficient*, small footprint, D class, ~800 W 1-4 ohm, subwoofer amplifier.

*For 1 or 2 Oz Audio ME15s*


----------



## DonutHands

AURA x4


----------



## tyroneshoes

Monitors seen in my sig.


----------



## cjj2d

in my Altima...

Precision Power PC2150 on front stage
Precision Power PC2350 on sub

The original Power Class series, the charcoal black ones. And I must say The PowerClass and Art Series are some of the best amps ever made! I absolutely love them. and have a few Power Class amps in my closet as well. (2 PC250's, 1 PC450, 1 PC2100, and another PC2150)


----------



## minitruck_freq

Arc Audio 4150xxk and a 2500xxk.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I am using 5 Sony XM 6020's that I bought brand new in 1992.


----------



## shovelhd

Truck: Eclipse XA4000, Diamond Audio D61000.1
Shop: Harman-Kardon tube set
Theater: Harman-Kardon DPR2005


----------



## BKJT05

Kicker ZX 700.5 and a kicker kx150.2, dont have em hooked up yet.


----------



## Lightninghoof

omarmipi said:


> ESX-Q175.2-Q120.4-Q60.4
> 
> Looking for: *Super efficient*, small footprint, D class, ~800 W 1-4 ohm, subwoofer amplifier.
> 
> *For 1 or 2 Oz Audio ME15s*


The Alpine PDX-1.1000 comes close. Extremely small footprint (these things are tiny!), 90+% efficient (independently tested), 1000 ~ 1100 WRMS @ 2-4ohm regulated.


----------



## Blazemore

Soundstream Rubicon
BLT 1002, 702, 502


----------



## newtitan

Memphis big belle and a Memphis mca5004


----------



## thehatedguy

2 Linear Power 3.2s
1 LInear Power 4.1
1 HSS Fidelity HT230 all tube class A SET amp.


----------



## Sideshow

I am using my sweet Sentrek 6-channel. It may be a cheap brand but it sounds as good as my Sony ES amp, minus some extra wattage. Plus it's slim and clean looking.


----------



## dBassHz

Lightninghoof said:


> The Alpine PDX-1.1000 comes close. Extremely small footprint (these things are tiny!), 90+% efficient (independently tested), 1000 ~ 1100 WRMS @ 2-4ohm regulated.


Thanks! I heard there was some issues with the PDX amps not playing the lower frequencies well? Or it something with using the PDX 4 channel for midbass drivers?


----------



## BaSiCEvil

Monitor 1

(2) MK2.120
(1) MK4.70


----------



## mikechec9

SoundStream Van Gogh

VGA 400.2 - 1"
VGA 500.4 - 3" & 7"
VGA 1600.2 (2) - subs


----------



## Mr Marv

Pioneer Premier Reference Series for the last 7 or so years (in many different systems)


----------



## Whiterabbit

thems are workhorse amps, marv!

imagining your el camino without those amps is like imagining your el camino without a steering wheel in it!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Playing with some US AMP Merlin MD43's right now. I likey, solid amps, ton of power.


----------



## Symon_say

Porifle Ap1040 (75x4)
Profile AP2000 ([email protected] mono)


----------



## MarkZ

omarmipi said:


> Thanks! I heard there was some issues with the PDX amps not playing the lower frequencies well? Or it something with using the PDX 4 channel for midbass drivers?


With all those ESX amps, you'd do well to add a Zed Minilith. 600w.


----------



## ploie

jbl px600.2
Blaupunkt VA2100


----------



## dBassHz

MarkZ said:


> With all those ESX amps, you'd do well to add a Zed Minilith. 600w.


Good call. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## backwoods

thehatedguy said:


> 1 HSS Fidelity HT230 all tube class A SET amp.


 
just seeing the name listed makes me feel all warm and tingly... 


as of this week:

2 zuki eleets 4 channel amps
Rf T1000

On the way in:

Zapco DC1000.4 (chad's got me stoked about playing with this one)

waiting for a perfect spot:

Genesis Dual Mono
Brax x2000.2
Brax H400

Currently in other vehicles..

(2) PPI PC 2600
PPI PC21400

all chrome, baby...

and the wifey's sporting some Quart amps.


----------



## thehatedguy

I have used and are currently sitting in my basement- 2 Brax Platinums (2 of 50 in the world), 4 Brax SPL Comps, 1 Brax Graphic X2000, 1 Brax Graphic X2400, and a Brax X1400. 

Actually I take that back, I loaned a SPL Comp, the Graphic X2400, and the Graphic X2000 to a buddy for his truck...he was putting some Dyn or Audiotechnology drivers in, and Dyn and Brax= heaven.


----------



## backwoods

I really wanted to play with the graphic editions, but don't have the cashflow to get away with it. Wife won't go for it.

atleast not without cleaning out some inventory..


----------



## chuyler1

Current:
DLS A5 3-ch and DLS A8 4-ch (my car)
PPI 5440 5-ch (wife's car)

Past and other installs:
NeXT 5-ch
MTX 500D monoblock
MTX 302 85x2
Alpine V12 75x2


----------



## azngotskills

backwoods said:


> atleast not without cleaning out some inventory..


Let me know about that Panny  I miss my SQ HU


----------



## backwoods

you may be waiting awhile on that one. 

but if I break down and go after the zapco h/u, I'll let you know...


----------



## BAJAN

hi can someone here help me please, i'm new to the audio world but would like to hit the ground running . Dont understand how to use this post either but still trying anyway I have 2 pioneer subs 3000w max each and 1000w rms. What i want to know is the Pioneer prs-d5000spl amp which max is 3000w and rms is 750w is enough to push these two subs.


----------



## killa_cam

1 pg ti1000.2 for the sub and 1 pg ti600.2 for the comp.


----------



## petchong

Steg - steg -steg


----------



## cueball981

Currently installed:

(2) Soundstream D60II 
(1) Soundstream D200II 
(2) Phoenix Gold MS275


----------



## TREETOP

Right now:
a/d/s/ PQ20
a/d/s/ PQ20
a/d/s/ PH15
HiFonics BXi1610D

Trying to locate another PQ20 or PQ20.2 to swap out for my PH15.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Currently: 1 MTX MTA 250 Terminator and 1 MTX MTA 225 Terminator.

Near Future: 2 x PPI Pro Mos 25's and 1 PPI Pro Mos 50.


----------



## Chips

2x JBL BPx 2200.1
2x JBL P180.2


----------



## tusk

MBQ QAA 4250 - Components
MBQ QAA 1000 - Subs


----------



## Mack

Planet Audio HVT754 Tuber active for fronts, and Planet Audio 400.2 for my sub. I'd like to pick up an old Zed bult PA amp in white to match the tube amp, but I haven't seen one when I've had the funds.


----------



## Deton Nation

Pioneer 8400
Kenwood XR-4S


----------



## Mosho

Mcintosh MC420 425 427 440

(this thread is old)


----------



## minibox

TREETOP said:


> Right now:
> a/d/s/ PQ20
> a/d/s/ PQ20
> a/d/s/ PH15
> HiFonics BXi1610D
> 
> Trying to locate another PQ20 or PQ20.2 to swap out for my PH15.


Drool. I like your taste.


----------



## smgreen20

My truck:
Phoenix Gold
ZX450v2 & ZPA0.5

Wifes car:
LANZAR Opti150


----------



## TREETOP

minibox said:


> Drool. I like your taste.


Thank you!


----------



## armed

butler tdb2150
butler tdb275
zapco ag360


----------



## nightryderz05

Arc SE2300
Arc SE4200


----------



## Vega-LE

Powerbass 600.2
Profile AP1040


----------



## roscoe

mtx 6152 = 37.5x2 to fronts
Kicker zr 360 = 90x2 to sub


----------



## BaMaDuDe87

The first amps I ever bought:
Pioneer PRS-D4100F then the Alpine MRD-M605


----------



## WRX/Z28

Tru Billet 4100 and 475
ESX Q120.4's
PPI Arts.


----------



## Diru

WOW.......

Well three years later still running Profile.

The older white XL line with blue in the label.

2x3300 - 3 ch

2x2400 - 2 ch

1x12000 - 2ch

Ohhh yeah looking for a clean 2400XL.


----------



## benny

2x Eclipse EA2000 (mids)
Kenwood KAC 7201 (sub)
Phoenix Gold M25 (tweeters)


----------



## ChrisB

In my Civic I am running: 
2 - Lunar L60x2 amplifiers (one to each door run passive FTL )
1 - Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Punch 150 on a DD1508

I am either going to move to an older Power 1000bd for a pair of 1508s @ 2 ohms for 1,000 watts RMS or do a Lunar L1500 on a pair of 10w3v2s @ 1 ohm mono next. Still undecided.

In my Mustang I am running:
1 - Lunar L2125 bridged to my 13w6v2 @ 2 ohms nominal
1 - Soundstream Reference 700s to my 6x8s in the doors
Factory shaker 500 subs (for now)

Next on the docket in the Mustang is to get my alarm installed and remove the SS Reference 700s because I am having horrible gain tracking issues. I may go Class D on the sub and move the L2125 to midbass duty after replacing the Shaker 8s in the doors or I may actually try to utilize the Shaker 8s off of another amplifier as dedicated midbass drivers and work in some form of replacement for my 6x8s.

My future wife's ride is about to get
1 - Orion HCCA 225 bridged to 2 ohms on a Memphis M Class 12 with an Erath Electronic Suspension module
1 - Cerwin Vega EXL-400.4 for her door comps run active

The only holdup on my fiancee's ride is ME! Again, FTL...


----------



## Macklessdaddy

Cadence ZRS 9004
Cadence ZRS 6000


----------



## greg_b

orion xtr 2400
eclipse xa4000


----------



## ellococt

kicker zr 120


----------



## less

Still running a McIntosh MC440m 6 channel for my entire front end - and as good as it sounds, I can't see a single reason to think about changing. I love the Mc! Why? First, I love the fact that you simply can't MAKE IT sound bad if you try. Powerguard eliminates clipping - period and within a single quarter of a potentially clipped wave form, the circuit sense it and proportionately lowers the output (you can't hear it when its working unless you turn it up till its clipping 50% of the time... and then you hear the compression). I ran a lead to an led in my console so I can see when it happens - but heck, I don't like it that loud most of the time anyhow. It generates a lot of power - is perfectly silent when called for, and its built like a tank! And, you can't help but love the silly meters even if they are in your trunk haha.

Also using a plain ol' Zapco reference 750.2 for the sub... and it is also a solid performer. Lots of loud and clean music, no issues. 

Less/Jim


----------



## nirschl

Fun thread! 

Currently running a Soundstream Ref 644s for front stage active and a SS 500sx for sub suties. 

Too many "not being used" to list. However they are all old school SS, Zapco and Nakamichi's.


----------



## jonnyanalog

Currently scheduled to go in is a Zapco DC650.6.


----------



## Lanson

sigh...

Killa_cam and his single post dredged this from the '07 past...


Anyway, running PG RSd 1200.1 and RSd 500.4 amps at the moment.

They are way, WAY better than I ever thought they would be.


----------



## SPAZ

Zapco C2K 6.0
Zapco Ref1100.1


----------



## soundlevel

currently using tru hammer, tru 4100 and my daily driver has linear power 2-2502iq's and 5002iq for bass
yeah, I like old school amps


----------



## Vigarisa

Last setup: 

1 Pyramid Gold Pb610GX with DIY active analog crossover inside (HP and LP) from 1KHz to 10KHz. Changed caps, opamps, class, transistors, cables, potentiometers and some other tweaks. 

Each pair of channels made to order for the tweeters and mids I was using.

I may say the heatsink was almost only thing left from original amp.

Rated 4x40w RMS @4ohms

1 Pyramid Gold Pb310GX DIY, no crossover, [email protected] or [email protected] bridge for sub.

Now, currently working on 2 Pyramid Gold Pb610GX [email protected] for a 4-way system. Almost the same tweaks, but now I'll run passive crossover for everything except the subwoofer.

I think I won't go back to expensive amplifiers, unless I can test them before.


----------



## Canadian 2.5RS

Orion Cobalt CS200.4
Sundown SAZ-1000D


----------



## [email protected]

I am running a fatty bose amp


----------



## Ziggy

fourthmeal said:


> sigh...........Killa_cam and his single post dredged this from the '07 past...


 so it's a blast from the past, huh?... 
I'll play: eD nine.5 for an active 2way + sub


----------



## awboat

Cheap Phoenix Gold Octane R something and a JBL BP1200.1

ah but the future looks bright



Tn_Audiophile said:


> Just as the topic says...
> 
> What are you using in your systems ?


----------



## TREETOP

New front stage and rear fill waiting for time to install:








(DPX-Midbass, DPX-Midrange, APX-Tweeters and rear.)

Keeping my BXI1610D for sub duties for now, might replace it with a DPX11551 if I like these Clarions.


----------



## videsh

sundown 100.4 and sundown 1500d


----------



## mustang751

AUDISON LRX 5.1
AUDISON LRX 2.9


----------



## jimmyjames16

Zuki 4 Eleets
PPI A404.2


----------



## thisgsx

Currently Nakamichi pa8001 and Nakamichi pa2004


----------



## keep_hope_alive

Xtant 403A, another 403A, a 3300x. running active. bridged the 403a's.


----------



## pjhabit

JL 450/4v2 & JL 500/1v2 
Got them for a little under 5 bills so I'm happy


----------



## george1

Macintosh mc431 zuki eleets sony xm7547


----------



## XllentAudio

Focal 165 KF running passive, JL 12w3 in big ported box active 80hz, JL 450/4, Eclipse 7200 mkii, Yellow top optima, streetwires all around. I want to upgrade my front stage a bit either replacing the whole set or running them active.


----------



## mokedaddy

Series VIII Zeus, Olympus, Boltar.


----------



## ChristianM

Currently ive got a jl HD750/1 and audison SRX4, both are incredible amps...previously i had the PG RyvalV8001 and PG Octane R8.0:4, the octane was ok but got alot of alternator whine and the PG was great, never over heated no matter what i threw at it lol


----------



## Genxx

Currently using in vehicles.

Zapco
DC1000.4 x 2
DC350.2 x 2
DC200.2 x 2
DC ???

Autotek AMX100.2, Aura RPM4200

Aura RPM2300, RPM4200

Zapco
DC200.2
DC350.2
DC360.4
REF500.1


----------



## Toys7505

currently running JL Audio A6450 - 6ch. powering my front 3-way setup and JL Audio A1400 pounding my Rockford subs.....


----------



## fish

Alpine PDX 4.150 & 1.1000


Looking to change soon.


----------



## dradd21

Infinity Kappa Four / Kappa One 

If I don't figure out my issue's i'm going to ditch them VERY SOON!!

(I don't think that it's the amps though, but time/testing will tell!!)


----------



## Douganator

JL Audio...if I can get my foot in da door...


Douganator


----------



## basshead

Arc Audio KS300.4
Arc Audio KS300.2
Sundown SAZ-1500D


----------



## taper72

In my van a F4>380 and a F2>300 and currently on the look out for a F2>500
In wifes car a Punch 200dsm and a Punch 400x4 old school black ovals


----------



## pardegt

Zeus/Hifonics ZXi8006


----------



## capnxtreme

Since I needed an amp with the best essque, the only natural choice was the Alpine PDX series (PDX-5 for me).


----------



## marko

hifonics viii

zeus- sub bass
thor x2- bridged for midbass
boltar- tweeters


----------



## Chaos

Zapco i-450


----------



## shurgold

Kicker KX600.1 powering 1 12W6V2


----------



## eus090474

Polk 200.4 and Polk 600.1


----------



## uberpollo

RF 25 to life power 1000.

I like this amp a lot.


----------



## djknowledge

2 orion d2400, and a orion hp4800 in one vehicle. one orion hp4800 and rockford 700s in another.


----------



## chefhow

3 Aura RPM 2300's.


----------



## Check

PHASS TP 4.100


----------



## exist2serve

2 x Tube Driver TD750's

and trying to decide on my 3rd, my current candidates are: 
DLS Ultimate A6
Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.5
US Amps AX-Tu600c


----------



## finbar

PPI A600.2,
U.S. Amps AX- TU1000c.


----------



## kidlat

mc 204, mc 404, dls a6


----------



## billg1230

Using... 3 soundstream Ref 300 and 1 Soundstream Ref 500 in the Expedition
Using... 1 Soundstream Ref 300 and 1 Soundstream Ref 500 in the Prius

Not using... 2 Soundstream Ref 160s
2 Ref 300's 1 Ref 500, 1 Ref 300sx and 1 Lil Wonder 4
Whew! Got all that? Haha


----------



## sqguy

ESX Q-120.4-Mids & Tweets
ESX Q-275.2 Or 60.4 Bridged- Midbass
ESX Q-475.1-Subs 1-or2 IDQ 12's


----------



## Brian_smith06

dls a2(tweeters)
dls a4(mids)
dls a6(sub)

I would love to try out some dls ta2 amps sometime. i would love to have the tube sound in my car


----------



## Horsemanwill

Q700.2 horns
Q700.2 mids
Q700.2 for sale!!!!
Q1200.1 subs


----------



## req

MEMPHIS BELLE MCH-1300
MEMPHIS MCA-300

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

i has lots of channels.


----------



## huckorris

RockFord Fosgate Prime 300.4

50x4 @4
75x4 @2 (2 channels to comps)
150x2 @4 (to my sub)

An upgrade is in the works. Probably something with a higher s/n (mines 70db) and more power.


----------



## atsaubrey

Car:
ARC SE2300 subs
ARC SE4200 midbass
ARC SE4200 Horns
ARC SE4200 Supertweets and Rearfill

Truck:
Sundown 1500D subs
Sundown 100.4 mids
Aura Force 250 tweets

Car:
Bose


----------



## crimson_stallion

Helix HXA-500 at the moment, which is running my full system.

May be upgrading soon to 3-way, and if so I'll probably be looking for a 2ch to match (if helix made one), or otherwise a DLS RA40 + RA30.


----------



## alo

used autotek SS400.4 and SS550.2 in the past.. now a single audison LRx5.1k powers my whole system.. =)


----------



## gharu

Luxman CM200
Audison VRX CS 2.400
Audison VRX CS 4.300.2
Helix A2


----------



## MachRc

helix a4

and 

helix a2


----------



## zerodistortion

old school Harman Kardon TC400Q


----------



## tintbox

Jl's for me


----------



## eli_i

TRU billet six
celestra DA2K


----------



## dobbietwo

Rockford Fosgate Power 300 (old school) mids highs
2- Punch 150 25 to Life (subs)


----------



## Terry

Audison LRx 3.1K


----------



## troytag

sitting on the shelf waiting to go in..(not soon enough for me)
ZAPCO 
Z-600
Z-300
STUDIO 500

hopefully i can find 2 more studio 500s .ill replace the z-300/600 and run all 500s


----------



## gymrat2005

zerodistortion said:


> old school Harman Kardon TC400Q


Well that's not too old school. I still have a HK CA260 around here somewhere...lol

Hi all, new to the forums here..in fact first post..haha!


Currently I am reinstalling a sound system using:
1 original Pure Class A Soundstream Picasso 
1 original Pure Class A Soundstream 10.0
4 Xtant 121M Monoblocks


----------



## bimmerhead

Stock BMW Amp w/ DSP (e39) 

Still planning my new system..


----------



## PPI_GUY

2 x PPI Pro Mos 25's in black.


----------



## adrianochoi

genesis 4 channel e pdx 600.1


----------



## Taimur

Considering buying the Kenwood XR-4S


----------



## zerodistortion

gymrat2005 said:


> Well that's not too old school. I still have a HK CA260 around here somewhere...lol


Ok you win....lol!!! I actually tried to bid on a mint CA260 couple of months ago but lost.


----------



## Fenaleyess

Profile AP600, AP400 and AP1040. Budget setup


----------



## David_Edwards

2 Arc audio 4200SEs
1 Arc Audio 2300SE


----------



## atsaubrey

3 Arc Audio SE4200
1 Arc Audio SE2300


----------



## kapone

bimmerhead said:


> Stock BMW Amp w/ DSP (e39)
> 
> Still planning my new system..


I have an E38...very similar. 

This is what I'm doing. Just started...so the components have been bought and are sitting in the basement. I have started construction of the IB baffle, but that's about it.


----------



## jaguardoc504

Infinity Kappa Four
Infinity Kappa One

Great inexpensive amps.


----------



## DYNABLASTER

Poweramper or ESB - tweeters
MTX Black Gold - mids
Streetpower FMA 10.2 Limited - kicks
Hifonics Andromeda 250xII - subs


----------



## Oliver

LP currently


----------



## black50ragtop

Blaupunkt Velocity V420


----------



## fastlane

David_Edwards said:


> 2 Arc audio 4200SEs
> 1 Arc Audio 2300SE





atsaubrey said:


> 3 Arc Audio SE4200
> 1 Arc Audio SE2300


You guys are sick. 

Arc Audio 4200SE
JBL Bpx1100.1


----------



## ALL4SQ

Three JL Audio HD600/4 
One JL Audio HD750/1


----------



## nirschl

ALL4SQ said:


> Three JL Audio HD600/4
> One JL Audio HD750/1


Man, I just took a look at your Car Domain page....fantastic looking stuff there. I admire all the attention to detail that has gone in to it. Bravo! 


Oh and in regards to the OT I've got these about to go in. 

Arc Audio

2150SE- L6
4100SE- L3 and L1 Pro SE
2300SE- JL 13tw5 x 2 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## freemind

Phoenix Gold Sapphire SA1.0 

Phoenix Gold Sapphire SA3.0X 

Xtant 6.1


----------



## ALL4SQ

nirschl said:


> Man, I just took a look at your Car Domain page....fantastic looking stuff there. I admire all the attention to detail that has gone in to it. Bravo!
> 
> 
> Oh and in regards to the OT I've got these about to go in.
> 
> Arc Audio
> 
> 2150SE- L6
> 4100SE- L3 and L1 Pro SE
> 2300SE- JL 13tw5 x 2
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Pete


Thanks, Hopefully it will be finished soon.


----------



## Austin

2 US Acoustic usb2150's (front stage)
1 Clarion dpx11551 (sub stage)


----------



## mathematics

Tru Billet 4100 x 2


----------



## old_skool_noma

PPI a404 is all that i have hooked up right now, but ive got an a600.2 mounted beside it and plan to get another and use those to run my subs with


----------



## DATCAT

Well cared for Old School Phoenix Gold Ti 475 and 600.2


----------



## adrianochoi

Genesis 4 channel- scandinavia mids and picollo twt.
pdx- scanspeak 9 + radiator


----------



## ///Mpower

See sig...Nice install All4SQ


----------



## jaykan2k

1 x Sinfoni 90.2x
1 x Rockford Fosgate T10001bd


----------



## gitmobass

1 Eclipse 3241
1 US Acoustics 2075
1 Zapco REF 500.1


----------



## WRX/Z28

gitmobass said:


> 1 Eclipse 3241
> 1 US Acoustics 2075
> 1 Zapco REF 500.1


I miss my old 3241, except for the fact that it used to get burning hot running nothing but a couple component sets.


----------



## Seth1784

old set up, just pulled:

Diamond Audio D6 600.4 & 1500.1 (mono block was ran at 2 ohm) not too bad.

new: either Audison LRx (blue and silver models) 900.1 (2) and a 250.2 or an Audison LRx 5.1k

own not in use... all listed up top there, Xtant 603e, PPI PCX-1250, Phoenix Gold Titanium 475Ti (also known as the 500.4), also have a non working Infinity Beta Digital two channel. also laying on my floor is a Focal FP 1.800 i'm trying to sell.


----------



## stefanbatory

phoenix gold m44 
phoenix gold m100
hifonics series VII hercules


----------



## 67Dylan

JL Audio 300x4 & 250x1...


----------



## ReloadedSS

In my upcoming shoestring-budget install, I"ll be employing at least the following:

- Sony Mobile ES XM-7547 (4x75w)
- Phoenix Gold RSD 250.2


----------



## SQ Man

Currently running Focal FP 2.150 on front Mid-Bass & FP 4.75 on front Mid-Range & Be Tweeters, Focal FP 1.800 on 11" Focal sub, with 2x Focal FP 4.75 powering 5" Beryllium centre channel & 4" Polyglass surrounds & rear centre.



AzGrower said:


> Okay, of those that have posted, how many amps do you actually own and are not using?


Backup stock of amps are all from the old Rockford Fosgate "Landmine" series.
Have a 250M2, 200ix, 100ix, 60ix, 40ix & 4080DSM in reserve, along with an RFX8140, RFX8601 6-disc changer, EPX2/E28 & a couple of BLT's.
There's also two set's of Audiophile speakers somewhere, 6's & 4's & a matching fuseblock or two.
Need to get my hands on a matching sub & I'm ready for an "Old Skool" install.


----------



## rmenergy

I have a pair of SS Series 1 D200's

Monolithic Class A 804

Monolithic PA2000M
All awaiting upcoming install in my daily driver. There is some US Amps & LP stuff sitting around to go in the wife's car, but that is a little further down the road.


----------



## chad

JL Audio 500/5


----------



## lsm

(1) Soundstream D200
(2) Soundstream D100's

All are due for a rebuild...


----------



## ungo4

Precision Power A300.2, A404.2 Art Series in use.

Precision Power A200.2, A300.2 black Art Series sitting backup.
2 Zuki Eleets 4 channels waiting to be put in use.


----------



## jimmyjames16

cedoman said:


> Zuki 4 Eleets
> PPI A404.2


Zuki Eleets 4 
Zed Leviathan


----------



## DAT

I also have too many amps..

Currently installing 3 Tru T03-series amps.... 120amp fuses each:stunned:


----------



## 89grand

I'm using 7 Pyramid 350 watt 7 band eq's...they even have blinking lights to show how much insane power output I have. They are plus or minus 12db, but they only have 1/8th of an inch of total movement in each band so I can only select +12db, -1db or -12db.


----------



## neomsport

System runs one Zed Leviathan, 600 mono on subs, 150 x 2 on front sats and
300 x 2 (2 ohms) front and rear midbass.

I am ordering a second one for my other car tomorrow, on the group buy, to get
the Introductory Price, before it goes up next month.

Rick


----------



## dvsadvocate

My Current and probably last:
PPI 2075AM
PPI 4100AM
PPI ProMos-425

Not using (selling)
2 pieces Orion 222SX


----------



## 03blueSI

Currently JL HD600/4.  Will be adding another HD600/4 and either a HD750/1 or HD1200/1 when I go full active early next year.


----------



## sam3535

Two Zuki Eleets 4 and soon to be a Zuki Eleets 2SE.


----------



## bri g

PPI A600
PPI Pro Art 50
PPI Pro Art 100 

all 3 amps currently installed.


----------



## CalamityGS

Currently see sig.
Have sitting SS Rubicon
1 102
1 204
1 Lil Wonder 5
2 502's
3 702's
2 1002's
1 604
1 BLT-2
1 BLT-4 Blue
5 BLT-4 Gold


----------



## savagedriver

RF Power T600-4
RF Power T500-1bd
Elf 125.2

WTB Arc KS Mini 125.4


----------



## ToyTundra

Zed Audio Deuce
Zuki Audio Eleets 4


----------



## jhmeg2

currently in the truck I have the Memphis Belle 16-MCH1300 (5 channel) running 6" midbass in factory door locations L & R, 6" midrange and 1" tweeter in kick pannels and 1" dome tweeters in the dash L & R. And a Memphis 16-MCA3004 (4 channel) running only 6" coaxials in factory rear door locations. But I was actualy thinking today about re-designing my front stage, and adding a center channel. Going compleatly active and adding a second 8" sud, but puting them in the kick pannels to free up the cargo area.

sitting on MTX 91002, (2) 3404, and about to pick up a small kicker 4 ch. I might put in dad's corvette.


----------



## retyred

Current install using
Genesis Dual Mono on Front Mids (Dyn MW170)
Genesis 4 Channel, Special edition with no internal crossovers on front Mid range and tweeter (Dyn MW140 and Dyn Esotar)
Genesis Mini Block for Sub Duties (Focal 27KX)


In the cupboard
Soundstream 705s
Soundstream 604
Becker Energy 600


----------



## Cenovio

Soundsteam vga320.4
Soundstream vga600.2


----------



## zanon

Audio Art 240.4XE


----------



## Scooter-Man

Hifonics VII Vulcan
Hifonics VII Thor
Hifonics VII Boltar

Lots of class A/B power.

Late!


----------



## Blu

Upcoming system will use a ZED Audio Leviathan

On the shelf:
1 x MTX 250x
4 x MTX 2150x
1 x MTX 2300x
2 X Denon DCA3500


----------



## chithead

Cadence TXA3002
Cadence TXA3004


----------



## rcurley55

I posted somewhere in this thread before.

Currently - PDX-4.150 and 1.1000

Soon to be some combo of the following Zapco DC amps - 200.2, 350.2, 360.4, 500.1

All are sitting in the closet!


----------



## ebrahim

Here is my list but please not I am going to change it where I mentioned.

PIONEER AVH-P6000DVD [Keeping]
ORION HCCA 6.2 [Up for sale if you are interested]
ORION C 2.65 coaxials in the rear [keeping]
Orion WCC amp 6002 [for sale]
ORION XTR 1001 amp [For sale]
ORION HP10s [for sale].

In the garage
BOSTON ACOUSTICS G2 subs [waiting to be installed].
HERTZ components [looking to see what they have].
ARC AUDIO amps [Chip Foose edition] or ZAPCO amps.


----------



## SublimeZ

Arc Audio
4150XXK
2500XXK


----------



## ChrisB

My 2006 Mustang GT:
Lunar L450 run active for fronts
Clarion DPX1851 on the subwoofer at 2 ohms

Future wife's 2006 Mazda Tribute:
Orion HCCA 225 Digital Reference with servo unit for the subwoofer @ 2 ohms
Rockford Fosgate Power 351s run passive (FTL) to the fronts


----------



## WRX/Z28

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> My 2006 Mustang GT:
> Lunar L450 run active for fronts
> Clarion DPX1851 on the subwoofer at 2 ohms
> 
> Future wife's 2006 Mazda Tribute:
> Orion HCCA 225 Digital Reference with servo unit for the subwoofer @ 2 ohms
> Rockford Fosgate Power 351s run passive (FTL) to the fronts


I had a lunar amp. I tried to get it to run my drill for a bit, and it couldn't do it. I think they suck... 








Just kidding man. Poking some fun...


----------



## ChrisB

WRX/Z28 said:


> I had a lunar amp. I tried to get it to run my drill for a bit, and it couldn't do it. I think they suck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding man. Poking some fun...


Oh yeah... Well Santa was nice to me and left my favorite Hifonics BXi 2010 series amplifiers under the tree. I can't wait to have matching amps in my Mustang.


----------



## WRX/Z28

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Oh yeah... Well Santa was nice to me and left my favorite Hifonics BXi 2010 series amplifiers under the tree. I can't wait to have matching amps in my Mustang.



Hifonics? Never heard of them...


----------



## 037981

1 Zuki Audio Limited Edition 2 ch amplifiers

2 Alpine MRP-M1000 Monoblock Amplifier


----------



## VCF

2x Dls a3 + Dls a6


----------



## billg71

Mac MCC404M in the 4Runner


----------



## leepersc

Current Install:

Alpine MRP-F600 (x2)
Alpine MRP-M1000 (x2)
Alpine PDX-4.100 (1)
Alpine MRP-M500 (1)

Previous Install:

Alpine MRV-1000 (x2)
Alpine MRV-F400 (x3)

Kinda got a thing for Alpine....:blush:


----------



## Se7en

Will be running:

TRU Super Billet 8 (being built right now)
TRU Billet 2200
TRU Billet 4100


----------



## Arthurk

Arc Audio 4000SE and Se4200


----------



## icebird88

VRX 1.5, 6.4 and 2.250


----------



## leorbolato

SS 702 Rubicon + Kicker ZX460


----------



## barrys

Currently using 2 Kicker Zr1000's and an Audison VRX 1.500.......
Wife is using JL 500/1 and 300/4

I own the following
Sony ES something ,something 4 channel
Alpine 3554 4 channel


----------



## fastlane

I think I'm finally satisfied with my amp combo.

4200SE
2300SE


----------



## DAT

fastlane said:


> I think I'm finally satisfied with my amp combo.
> 
> 4200SE
> 2300SE


Junk amps, anything is better than the SE series 

Just kidding I love them but wanted to try the Tru Amps right now...


----------



## fastlane

DAT said:


> Junk amps, anything is better than the SE series


 You're right. I think I'll go track down some ol' Targa amps. I heard they were the SQ Kings.


----------



## basher8621

3 Ultra 4200AM and a 1600AM


----------



## DAT

basher8621 said:


> 3 Ultra 4200AM and a 1600AM


How good are the Ultra subs, maybe you can sway me to try one and hold off on my Diamond TDX15...


----------



## basher8621

IMO they are some of the best subs I have ever used. I have used a lot of subs and these things just impress me. They are very efficient, you can put them in a SMALL enclosure if you need to save space and they will still perform great. Like me, I have to put a wheel chair in my car at times so I need a small enclosure so I am running the subs at about .55cu ft per sub. The subs get low and have incredible output. I know someone who took 3 IDQ 10's out of their car put one LV10 in and the LV got lower and was right there with it on output. That was 3 IDQ's in ab IB set-up to one LV in an IB set-up. If you have any questions or are interested in ordering one please PM me.


----------



## dvflyer

Current car/ install:

Zapco DC Reference 1000.4
Zapco DC Reference 650.6

Previous car/ install:

DLS A3x2
DLS A6
DLS A2


----------



## cirodias

Currently using 

DLS CA41 - mids and tweets
Fosgate 200ix - Sub

Soon upgrade
DLS A4 or TRU for front stage
DLS A6 for sub


----------



## Galante

JL / series & Kicker ZX


----------



## k-ink

Old school... a few matching as new Phoenix Gold MS-275 










My favorite PG amp ever - tiny, simple, lovely SQ, cool looking


----------



## RMF419

Fusion 4ch FP-504 and Eclipse EA3422 4ch ...


----------



## Bruno Sardine

Running a Soundstream VGA 400.2, 600.2, and a 1600.2 right now. I'm about to switch cars, though, so I'm not sure what I'm going to change over to. I'll be running a 3-way active front stage with a sub, so I'm not sure if I want to go a six channel and a mono/2 channel or a 4 channel + 2 channel for the front stage.


----------



## LunarDD

Im running 2 Lunar [email protected] 4ohm bridged per side on 2 sets of Morel caw. 
One Lunar L255 built to do a center dif amp.
Four Lunar [email protected] 1/2ohms on 1 DD95z12


----------



## DAT

cirodias said:


> Currently using
> 
> DLS CA41 - mids and tweets
> Fosgate 200ix - Sub
> 
> Soon upgrade
> *DLS A4 or TRU for front stage*
> DLS A6 for sub


Nice, but the DLS is not in the same league as TRU. I always say do it right the first time. Go for the TRU if you have the extra money. 

DLS :laugh::laugh:


----------



## fish

LunarDD said:


> Im running 2 Lunar [email protected] 4ohm bridged per side on 2 sets of Morel caw.
> One Lunar L255 built to do a center dif amp.
> Four Lunar [email protected] 1/2ohms on 1 DD95z12



I'd like to see pics of this setup, if you'd be willing.


----------



## Preal

I'm currently running a Diamond D7152 for my highs and an autotek sx-1700 to my sub in my daily driver.

My 65 Mustang Project car will have a Diamond D5 600.4 and 600.1.

I've some junk depth charge amp made by fultron in a box and I am about to get my hands on a Nak PA 504 and a Linear Power 652iq.


----------



## Andy Jones

Car: Genesis Series III, Dual Mono Extreme (4 of them)

Truck: Genesis Profile Sub Ultra, P2 Ultra, P4 Ultra (for front stage). Powerbass 5000D (2 of them) for 18" subs in the wall.


----------



## DAT

Preal said:


> I'm currently running a* Diamond D7152* for my highs and an autotek sx-1700 to my sub in my daily driver.
> 
> My 65 Mustang Project car will have a Diamond D5 600.4 and 600.1.
> 
> I've some junk depth charge amp made by fultron in a box and I am about to get my hands on a Nak PA 504 and a Linear Power 652iq.


Love the LP's and the Diamond D7152...


----------



## LunarDD

fish said:


> I'd like to see pics of this setup, if you'd be willing.


Ill get some pics this afternoon. My car is a huge mess!! Im in the process of getting a house and I have a ten month old baby girl. So I have to sneak off to do tuning. My front stage is all new and its not sounding rite yet!!
Ill have you some picks , please excuse the mess!!!!


----------



## manslayer

Hifonics BXi 1608d for subs, Alpine F-450 for speakers....need to upgrade!


----------



## CHH777

Audison LRx 5.1k


----------



## Lanson

I went on an amp buying spree and am currently waiting on the beauties to all arrive.

This list will be a drop in the bucket for some of you, but it is a nice stash for me:

TREO RSX 1900 mono amp
Pioneer PRS-D4100F x 2
Rock USA (yeah,..haven't heard of them either) 55x4 and 55x2... apparently a bastard child of the Zed-Cadence experience. Had to try them though
And of course I have my CV EXL400.4 and Blaupunkt PCA1350 for spares, and the in-vehicle RSd 1200.1 and 500.4 combo.


My main plan is to try the Rock USA's out after I take gut pics of them, and match them with the TREO set for sub duty.


----------



## 83corolla

Audison lrx 400.1 and lrx 4.5... Need another lrx 400.1


----------



## dooey52

Currently running Alpine MRD-F752.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

JL Audio 1000/1 and 300/4. Looking to pickup a 300/2 and possibly another 1000/1.


----------



## BowDown

In my signature.


----------



## pikers

Blu said:


> Upcoming system will use a ZED Audio Leviathan
> 
> On the shelf:
> 1 x MTX 250x
> 4 x MTX 2150x
> 1 x MTX 2300x
> 2 X Denon DCA3500


Haha, still have two 2300x that developed motorboating issues. Loved them while they worked well


----------



## LIGER

I am currently using BOSTON GT-42


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am using two older Lunar L100x2's, one on my Focal 165K2 comps in the front and one bridged mono on my JL 12W3V3-4. Love them for the SQ aspect on the front stage and bridged to 4ohms these do about 500W or more so there is plenty of power to control the sub in a small sealed enclosure. I have been running one of these since 2000 without a hitch ! Bought the other one from Fixation here about a year ago and just got around to installing it. 

I also still have a McIntosh MC427 - 100x2 that I bought new in 1997 waiting to be installed in the wife's Armada. (Or I might just sell it !)


----------



## Fast1one

Currently using (2) US acoustics USB2150s and I have (3) USB2080s on the way. Can't beat the price, excellent amplifiers.


----------



## cleansoundz

In my 4-Runner I am running a RF Power BD1000a1 and Power 400a4. In my 300zx I am running a RF Power BD1000a1 and Punch 200a4. I love these amps, raw power, durability and clean sounding.


----------



## Lanson

Fast1one said:


> Currently using (2) US acoustics USB2150s and I have (3) USB2080s on the way. Can't beat the price, excellent amplifiers.



Watch for turn-on pops. One of those models had it for some reason. Not huge but noticeable.


----------



## Thunderplains

Before? Polk.. Now Z E D...


----------



## Fast1one

fourthmeal said:


> Watch for turn-on pops. One of those models had it for some reason. Not huge but noticeable.


Never had a problem with mine


----------



## shawnk

In the Teg: Audison VRX4300.2
Currently in the wifes CRV: Orion Extreme 800, PPI a404.2
In the spare room.. here it goes: 
Rockford-
Power 650
2- bd1500.1
T30001
RFX7
30hd 100hd 45hd 75hd 150hd
500.2 225.2 200.2 (3)60.2 40.2 50.2 (2)100.2
40x2 (2)100x2 160x4
a/d/s-
PS5
PS5.2
860mx
P440.2 anniversary
Orion-
(2) cobalt 304
Kicker-
ZR240
ZR1000
XS100


----------



## tripleb45

I am planning on running sundown ATM


----------



## LunarDD




----------



## rakisto

pdx 4.100 (123x4 according to birthsheet)
mrp-m850 @ 4ohm for my stealthbox


----------



## sands1

us amps ax-tu4360
ax-tu300
tu300


----------



## XtremelyYellow

Focal


----------



## toyrunner

Planned on using JL 300/4 & 500/1 in Truck, & another set in my Car . They are on my shelf waiting to be installed .


----------



## ChrisB

LunarDD said:


>


Hey, no fair because YOU cheated and custom built your own.:laugh:


----------



## less

LunarDD said:


>


Interesting appearance anyhow... I'm not familiar with these. Specs might be an interesting place to start...or a link... OF course, those Focals are sure pretty too. Focal makes a good product and they are smart in their styling/marketing too.

Personally, I still think buying a used McIntosh 2-4-6 channel will get you as far for your dollar as anything and you never have to hear clipping again. I saw the 6 channel (older version naturally) with 50x4 and 100x2 sell for $400 the other day in decent shape... broken glass replaced with tinted plexi... but for a $1,500 under rated amp that is built like a truck, seemed like a crazy deal to me.

Less


----------



## LunarDD

less said:


> Interesting appearance anyhow... I'm not familiar with these. Specs might be an interesting place to start...or a link... OF course, those Focals are sure pretty too. Focal makes a good product and they are smart in their styling/marketing too.
> 
> Personally, I still think buying a used McIntosh 2-4-6 channel will get you as far for your dollar as anything and you never have to hear clipping again. I saw the 6 channel (older version naturally) with 50x4 and 100x2 sell for $400 the other day in decent shape... broken glass replaced with tinted plexi... but for a $1,500 under rated amp that is built like a truck, seemed like a crazy deal to me.
> 
> Less


They are Lunar Amps.
The two big boards in the large heatsinks are L2200s ([email protected] [email protected]) Im running one per side bridged at 4ohms on my front stage.
The four small boards in the large heatsinks are L1500s ([email protected]) I'm running them at .5ohms on one dd95z12s , in a horn.


----------



## Bruno Sardine

Looks like I'll be running Arc Audio in my upcoming install. I'm running a KS 900.6 for the three way fronts and a 1000.1 for the subs. I was originally planning a 300.4 (which I'll now have to find some other application for) when the 900.6 came up. Couldn't pass it up, and I like the idea of only having to use two amps (however large they may be) instead of three.


----------



## WuNgUn

A pair of TRU T4.65's (2-way active X 4) and an Alpine MRP-F300 for the sub...


----------



## Phillips

A piece of crap Earthquake 900w.5 that I would like to throw off of a cliff somewhere. I am going to be replacing it soon, it is by far the weakest link in my system.


----------



## drumcrusher

at the moment, i'm using a couple of these, Linear Power 2202iq's. need more amps though... have thought about trading them for a big O/S zapco, or a Power 650 mosfet...


----------



## Redcloud

I am rocking the new Rockford Fosgate Power series. I got a T600-2 up front powering my Hertx HSK 3 way and a t1000-1 on a JL 10w6v2 stealth enclosure.


----------



## neomsport

I think there are some substantially more evolved options vs, the Power 650.
That is a cool looking amp, but boy, talk about OLD school (that is like prehistoric),
like before a 286 processor is to todays chips...

So I would look for something at least from the late 80's or newer.

I now have my second Leviathan installed in the second car, and it works sweet,
even with at 1kw plus, on the stock electrical system.

Good luck with your upgrades.

Rick


----------



## strakele

No pics ATM, but I'm running an MB Quart DSC4125 for front stage and a DB Drive Platinum PD2000.1 for substage.


----------



## drumcrusher

they made the power 650's up until the early 90's... 
there are definately newer, more advanced amps out there, but it does what its supposed to do.
and yes, it would probably eventually kill my stock 85 amp alternator.


----------



## jayhawker

I am running 2 Kenwood X1R's and 1 X4R.


----------



## dtm337

im using ...a ppi pc-4100 -front stage ...and a rainbow dm-2000 for subs .

in the closet is 
jl 500/1 x2
mtx thunderpro 4350...in white class a 
mtx thunderpro 2300... in white class a 
a couple coustic 50x2's 
jl 500/5
alpine mrv's


----------



## Demon Ram

In the 07' Dodge QC:

2 RF, 4080 "DSM Grills" 1 for the ID xs69 and xs65 and 1 for the ID Ultra Horns
2 RF, 500m "DSM Grills" to each IDQ12

will be adding two more IDQ12's and 2 more RF 500m's in the near future..this time I am going thru the Floor...I need the Bed of my Truck when I haul Swordfish or Oysters.....


----------



## swong46

Powerbass ASA1100.5 for me, going to sell it though and get 2 smaller amps.
Hopefully a ARC mini 4ch and ARC mini 500.1 if I can afford it.


----------



## EricP72

I currently have:
2 jbl gto14001
2 kenwood kac-x4r
1 jbl gto7001 (wtb another one)

I started out using all kenwoods, but the x1r's died on me, so I switched over to the jbl amps. Thinking about going with all jbl at this point.


----------



## GrandWj

Hi! New here But Im running

Diamond D7152 on a pair of Diamond D971's

and

Diamond D61500.1 On 4 Diamond D312D2's


----------



## troytag

heres whats going in my 60 impala as we speak..

1.) zapco studio 500 7" alpine F1 front kicks
1.) zapco z300 4" alpine / 1.5 tweets F1 front kicks
1.) zapco z400c4 6.5 morel 2 ways rear fill
1.) zapco studio 500 10" image dynamics 4 ea. trunk


----------



## Se7en

Tru tech super billet 8, billet 4100, billet 2200.


----------



## HCCA

Boston Acoustics GT-24 (225 Watts x 2, 3 ohm stereo)
(2) GT-28's 1200 Watts/ea, 3 ohm mono. One to each of two JBL W12GTi's.


----------



## danno14

Waiting for install:

A pair of Mcintosh MCC406m's and a single Celestra DA2k (looking for another!)

Should give enough power and flexibility to do whatever I wish


----------



## nirschl

Arc Audio 

(2) 2300SE
(1) 4200SE


----------



## DS-21

^^ I really like that "amp rack." It's steathy, it makes very smart use of otherwise-wasted space, and it probably allows shorter (and thus thinner) power/speaker wires as well. Just Much smarter than the typical "throw 'em in the trunk" approach.


----------



## nirschl

DS-21 said:


> ^^ I really like that "amp rack." It's steathy, it makes very smart use of otherwise-wasted space, and it probably allows shorter (and thus thinner) power/speaker wires as well. Just Much smarter than the typical "throw 'em in the trunk" approach.


^^Thank you sir. 

My primary concern was easy access for maintenance. So far, so good...

And the Arc's were the perfect size for "this" set-up.


----------



## BadSS

A combination of two of the last of the Zed made Hifonics - Generation X (a Samson and Thor) and the Rockford built MB Quart RAA-4200 and RAA-1000


----------



## nirschl

BadSS said:


> A combination of two of the last of the Zed made Hifonics - Generation X (a Samson and Thor) and the Rockford built MB Quart RAA-4200 and RAA-1000


Nice!


----------



## gymrat2005

little of this...little of that.


----------



## buddhaV6

currently using:
Earthquake PA2030
Soundstream Reference Class A Picasso
Alpine MRD M1001


----------



## Se7en

BadSS said:


> A combination of two of the last of the Zed made Hifonics - Generation X (a Samson and Thor) and the Rockford built MB Quart RAA-4200 and RAA-1000


What subs are those?


----------



## barrys

Just installed vrx 1.500 and vrx 4.300 Chrome Shadow. Haven't done any tuning yet. Wife has JL 500/1 and 300/4.


----------



## sam3535

Se7en said:


> What subs are those?


Appear to be MBQ's or the old Rockford with a similar basket (don't remember the model #).

Those Hifo GenX's are the most underated of all of Zed's Hifo work, IMO. I have one of each of them in storage!


----------



## shawnk

BadSS said:


> A combination of two of the last of the Zed made Hifonics - Generation X (a Samson and Thor) and the Rockford built MB Quart RAA-4200 and RAA-1000


How do those Quarts sound in IB? I was thinking about trying this out with these same drivers.


----------



## BadSS

sam3535 said:


> Appear to be MBQ's or the old Rockford with a similar basket (don't remember the model #).
> 
> Those Hifo GenX's are the most underated of all of Zed's Hifo work, IMO. I have one of each of them in storage!


They're terrible amps. Seeing how bad they are,, you wouldn't happen to have a Goliath you want to get rid of would you? LOL


----------



## BadSS

shawnk said:


> How do those Quarts sound in IB? I was thinking about trying this out with these same drivers.


They are the Rockford made PWE 354s. They sound great IB. I replaced a pair of old school Orion XTR15s that I thought sounded good,, but the MBs go lower and are much tighter, or more controlled - adding 600 more watts with the RAA1000 might have had a little something to do with that though.

I have a pair of the older MB RWC204 10" subs surface mounted on the rear deck also (200 + 200watts) and they sound good running IB as well.


----------



## freshbee

Currently using:

Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.3
TRU Hammer


On the shelf:
Phoenix Gold zpa 0.5
Phoenix Gold MS2125
Phoenix Gold MS2250 fan shrouded.


----------



## DAT

Nice I like the old school PG and old Tru but I must say the Hammer amps were pretty ugly.


----------



## freshbee

Ok,

The TRU HAMMER doesn't look so nice,
but it kicks my FI SSD 12.22 very sweeeeet!
In the near future I will compare the TRU HAMMER
with my PG-MS2250 AND ZPA-0.5 on the FI sub.


----------



## s4turn

boston gt24 @ 2 ohms for the sub
gt42 for mids and tweets
gt40 bridged for the midbass drivers which will also be at 2 ohms


----------



## Kellyo77

Old Coustic 161se on my components. Sounds fine to me? JL 300/2 will take it's place. 
ARC Audio 600.1 on the bass maker.


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

Currently I'm using :: 1x Crossfire CFA 302~ JL 10w3
2x Crossfire CFA 142~ F &R Crunch 6 1/2 components
Phoenix Gold EQ-215x
AudioControl 3XS & Epicenter
Only using these amps because I recently acquired them, and had never used them before, only heard the huge monoblocks in SPL rides. 

Soon to be replaced by:: ARC Audio KAR1000.2T
ARC Audio KAR400.4
Will need better FRNT/REAR speakers

I own right now:: Linear Power~3002, 1002, 652iq, 452iq, and "the Runt"
MTX~RT-A250 & 260 ~~ 5400X,2300X(both in surgery)
Orion~222sx, 250sx PPI~A300,A600(brothers car)
Audio Art~2200HO Boss Audio~CLR50(Zed built) 
Blade~SE175?(no paint,previous owner removed all info)


----------



## chefhow

3x Aura RPM2300's
1x Aura RPM4200


----------



## dhershberger

*Currently using:* 
JL Audio XD600/6

*Will be using:*
Tru Billet B-475
Tru Billet B-2110

*Storage:*
Tru Billet B-2110 (new)
Tru Billet B-2200 (new)
Phoenix Gold MS-275 (x4)


----------



## DAT

dhershberger said:


> *Currently using:*
> JL Audio XD600/6
> 
> *Will be using:*
> Tru Billet B-475
> Tru Billet B-2110
> 
> *Storage:*
> Tru Billet B-2110 (new)
> Tru Billet B-2200 (new)
> Phoenix Gold MS-275 (x4)



Very Nice AMPS... even the JL


I am currently using all TRu Billets in my SUV and 4 Diamond Audio D7152's in my other car.


----------



## Candisa

Currently:
Genesis Four Channel on mids and highs
Genesis Dual Mono on midbass
Crunch 600 (ZED made) on subs

Will be soon (thanks to an offer I couldn't refuse):
Genesis Dual Mono on highs
Genesis Dual Mono on mids
Genesis Dual Mono on left midbasswoofers
Genesis Dual Mono on right midbasswoofers
Crunch 600 on subs



Isabelle


----------



## dhershberger

DAT said:


> Very Nice AMPS... even the JL
> 
> 
> I am currently using all TRu Billets in my SUV and 4 Diamond Audio D7152's in my other car.


Thanks, DAT 

I think one of my B-2110s may have passed through your hands at one point...


----------



## eviling

I use alpine amps, PDX series. 

PDX 4.150
PDX 1.1000

super sexy looking amps, and they are super awsome i love them


----------



## chefhow

Candisa said:


> Currently:
> Genesis Four Channel on mids and highs
> Genesis Dual Mono on midbass
> Crunch 600 (ZED made) on subs
> 
> Will be soon (thanks to an offer I couldn't refuse):
> Genesis Dual Mono on highs
> Genesis Dual Mono on mids
> Genesis Dual Mono on left midbasswoofers
> Genesis Dual Mono on right midbasswoofers
> Crunch 600 on subs
> 
> 
> 
> Isabelle


WOW!!!


----------



## 60ndown

jbl 6 chnnl fronts

clarion sub.


----------



## tinctorus

Demon Ram said:


> In the 07' Dodge QC:
> 
> 2 RF, 4080 "DSM Grills" 1 for the ID xs69 and xs65 and 1 for the ID Ultra Horns
> 2 RF, 500m "DSM Grills" to each IDQ12
> 
> will be adding two more IDQ12's and 2 more RF 500m's in the near future..this time I am going thru the Floor...*I need the Bed of my Truck when I haul Swordfish or Oysters*.....


Man I wish you would invite me on one of those trips I LOVE swordfish and oysters...


----------



## DS-21

dhershberger said:


> *Currently using:*
> JL Audio XD600/6
> 
> *Will be using:*
> Tru Billet B-475
> Tru Billet B-2110


Why would you trade out a top-tier modern amp for much larger antequated stuff? Especially when you just bought the modern amp and you don't yet have the old-fashioned stuff?

Oh, and at the moment I'm running my whole system off of a Jello MHD900/5. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to bridge it to 3-channel for sub and midbasses and hook up my elfAudio 2125X for the widebanders.


----------



## ChrisB

DS-21 said:


> Why would you trade out a top-tier modern amp for much larger antequated stuff?


Because the JL Audio amplifiers do not have TO-3s.


----------



## Bugflipper

Milbert and HCCA. The wife is using Mcintosh since she hates the warm up time. Also a few Denons. Thinking of trying a new class d mono.


----------



## dhershberger

DS-21 said:


> Why would you trade out a top-tier modern amp for much larger antequated stuff? Especially when you just bought the modern amp and you don't yet have the old-fashioned stuff?


For my taste, I don't consider the JL top-tier. Competent, but not top-tier. The Billets, which I already own, will be installed when I swap out my Focal front stage - then the JL can sit in the closet for a while.

Lol, something built 3 years ago is antiquated? Maybe it’s because I’m an antique.


----------



## ChrisB

dhershberger said:


> For my taste, I don't consider the JL top-tier. Competent, but not top-tier. The Billets, which I already own, will be installed when I swap out my Focal front stage - then the JL can sit in the closet for a while.


Aw man, what a let down. I was hoping you were going to say it was because of the TO-3s and that everyone knows that TO-3s produce the best ess que around.:laugh:



dhershberger said:


> Lol, something built 3 years ago is antiquated? Maybe it’s because I’m an antique.


I guess technically one could call ANY traditional Class AB amplifier antiquated. Besides additional features, the underlying design hasn't changed much in the last 30 or so years.


----------



## Candisa

chefhow said:


> WOW!!!


That's also the first thing that comes to my mind everytime I think of it


----------



## chad

dhershberger said:


> For my taste, I don't consider the JL top-tier. Competent, but not top-tier.


Hmmm, let's look into this. 

Competent tutorials with no BS as long as you can look past a few things _ONLY if you are WAY into it_.

Durable amplifiers with a great feature set

A great repair policy (send it in flat rate no matter how bad you jack it up)

Differential inputs

I have proven them (unwillingly) somewhat waterproof 

The list goes on.

yeah, I'll call that top tier if you are not into horseshit audiophool stuff.


----------



## niceguy

In one vehicle an old HiFonics Zeus for front stage and US Acoustics 2100 for the Ascendant Audio sub...

Work van has DEI 1100d sub amp and Next Vrz4.400 for front stage


----------



## ou812

Zed built Usacoustics usa2100 and 2150 soon to add a 4050 to the mix.


----------



## wes007parks

ss refrence 705s/ss class a rubi,picasso/class a 10.0


----------



## WRX/Z28

****. I own billets... Do I think they're magic? Negative. Do I think they're a superior amp? Perhaps. Do I think it's due to their price tag? Absolutely not. 

Modern electronics aren't always developed with superior performance being the #1 goal. Full range class D amps are never touted as superior amplifiers in any way other than efficiency. Assuming I don't care about 60% efficient vs. 70% (I don't), what else makes a class a/b amp an "antique"? 

I don't claim to be an engineer. I don't claim to have "golden ears", but the TRU amps rated the same power as JL's always seem to be "stronger". Maybe it's a simple matter of TRU's amps being underrated, but I don't think so. I'd put my Billet 475 against a JL HD600/4 any day, even though the billet is rated at half the output. Curiously enough, the billets seem to run cooler as well. 

That being said, i'd still run a JL in my car if cost was the overall concern. The JL's cost/performance ratio being infinitely higher than the TRU's. I figure since I'm the type that buys things, and keeps them until they die, I'd splurge and go for the TRU's and take them from car to car with me. (or in this case, most likely leave them in the one car and never sell the car)

I don't understand the bashing over owning a TRU product and stating it's a top tier amp.


----------



## DS-21

dhershberger said:


> For my taste, I don't consider the JL top-tier. Competent, but not top-tier.


What's not "top tier" about them, except for perhaps the price (though I consider the price I paid for my MHD900/5 to be pretty damn high for a car amp...to put it in perspective, there are many home AVR's with seven channels of D/A conversion and amplification, and serious room correction from Audyssey or others that cost less) and snob appeal? Unless the Tru Billets are incompetently designed or broken, they're not going to sound one tiny bit different from the Jellos in the hands of somebody who knows what s/he's doing. (Someone without the basic competence to match levels will likely find them to sound different, because amazingly enough two systems playing at different volumes will sound different!) Unless the Tru's bass boost is engaged. Then they will sound different.



dhershberger said:


> The Billets, which I already own, will be installed when I swap out my Focal front stage - then the JL can sit in the closet for a while.


Well, if you already own them then it's not as wasteful as replacing a perfectly good amp with another that at best is just as perfectly good. But why would anyone willfully take up more space in a car with gear than is absolutely required? Or use more energy than is absolutely required for a given output?



dhershberger said:


> Lol, something built 3 years ago is antiquated? Maybe it’s because I’m an antique.


They could be built a year from now and would still be antiquated. They're an old-style design, way too big and hot-running for the power they provide.


----------



## DS-21

WRX/Z28 said:


> Modern electronics aren't always developed with superior performance being the #1 goal. Full range class D amps are never touted as superior amplifiers in any way other than efficiency.


That's simply because, assuming competent design and ignoring extra features such as built-in signal processing, efficiency is the *only attribute on which they can differ!*

(With efficiency follows other desirable traits, such as smaller size due to the reduced heatsinking requirements. And possibly longevity, as things don't heat up as much.)



WRX/Z28 said:


> Assuming I don't care about 60% efficient vs. 70% (I don't), what else makes a class a/b amp an "antique"?


Size.



WRX/Z28 said:


> TRU amps rated the same power as JL's always seem to be "stronger".


If that's true, I would assume it's simply a matter of Jello rating their product with a modicum of precision and accuracy, and others doing otherwise. Either because they're technically incompetent or because they know what they're doing but intentionally choose inaccurate ratings for propaganda purposes. (There is a third option: they know how to measure things, but their production is very inconsistent from unit to unit, so they go with a worst-case scenario rating.) I instinctively prefer the more honest, competent, and serious firm...


----------



## WRX/Z28

DS-21 said:


> That's simply because, assuming competent design and ignoring extra features such as built-in signal processing, efficiency is the *only attribute on which they can differ!*


Putting aside the "amps sound different" / "No they don't" debate. There are plenty of other factors to consider. How about the ability to install your line driver up front, and simply run a cat5 cable (or cat6) to the back? How about a power supply built so robustly that there is no power draw from the other channels if you push a subwoofer with the rears bridged. How about an amp built with caps and other components that can typically have twice the life of components used in lesser priced amps?



DS-21 said:


> (With efficiency follows other desirable traits, such as smaller size due to the reduced heatsinking requirements. And possibly longevity, as things don't heat up as much.)


From direct experience, the jello's run quite a bit hotter than the billets, which is in direct conflict with the general consensus behind "Full range class D" supposed benefits. Neither has been getting hot enough to shut down though, (supposedly the JL never will, it will simply ramp down it's output)





DS-21 said:


> Size.


Don't care. Unless you have a midget sized car, this isn't really that big of a concern. I forgot for a second that you drive a miata though... 




DS-21 said:


> If that's true, I would assume it's simply a matter of Jello rating their product with a modicum of precision and accuracy, and others doing otherwise. Either because they're technically incompetent or because they know what they're doing but intentionally choose inaccurate ratings for propaganda purposes. (There is a third option: they know how to measure things, but their production is very inconsistent from unit to unit, so they go with a worst-case scenario rating.) I instinctively prefer the more honest, competent, and serious firm...


I'll bow out of the "sound" debate simply stating that I still think amps sound different, and you still don't.


----------



## dhershberger

DS-21 said:


> What's not "top tier" about them, except for blah, blah, blah, blah, blah....


How about I stick with my first 3 words: "For my taste..." 
I appreciate that you have a different opinion and thank you for watching out for my wallet.


----------



## WRX/Z28

DS-21 said:


> They could be built a year from now and would still be antiquated. They're an old-style design, way too big and hot-running for the power they provide.



This tells me you've never used the billets in real life. Your HD amp runs hotter than the billets do by a good margin. This is most likely due to the heat sink size difference, and the billets built in fans, but the HD's still run hotter. 

So... you were saying something about hot running amps?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

:snacks: This is getting fun now. :laugh:


----------



## ChrisB

6spdcoupe said:


> :snacks: This is getting fun now. :laugh:


One of the amplifiers that I am currently using was obtained from you. I am still enjoying that Lunar L450.


----------



## leorbolato

6spdcoupe said:


> :snacks: This is getting fun now. :laugh:


I just don´t know why DS-21 is always involved :surprised:

I´ll do the same :snacks:


----------



## leorbolato

By the way, i am currently using:

T2.200 - midbass
T4.100 - midrange / tweeters
Steg k2/03 - sub


----------



## WRX/Z28

DS-21 is always involved because DS-21 has convinced DS-21 that DS-21 is always right. Too bad DS-21 is the only one that thinks so...


----------



## chad

how does tru do their inputs? Call 3 times.. get 3 different answers.

How is the input configured?

If you punch an output final out of a Tru how does it get fixed and how fast?

An amplifier is a ****ing appliance, chose it wisely to do the job and remember what it does. Then hide the ****er and forget about it. if you cannot do this then you have chosen a bad product.


----------



## dapert

Original Soundstream Reference user myself. Always been my favorite.


----------



## WRX/Z28

chad said:


> how does tru do their inputs? Call 3 times.. get 3 different answers.
> 
> How is the input configured?
> 
> If you punch an output final out of a Tru how does it get fixed and how fast?
> 
> An amplifier is a ****ing appliance, chose it wisely to do the job and remember what it does. Then hide the ****er and forget about it. if you cannot do this then you have chosen a bad product.



Weird, I've never gotten differing answers over there, but then again, there's usually only 2 people that answer the phone. 

The input can be changed based on what preamp card you put on the amp. 

Repair wise, I've never had to send one of mine out. My experience with the company would suggest that they would do the job right, rather than fast. 

To some people, a car is an appliance. They all get you from A to B. It's funny though, you don't see the people driving their vanilla accords and camrys running around trying to convince corvette owners that their car is an appliance. 

At any rate, i'll stick with my appliance. There's no magic to it. It's not a fairy dust blessed SQ machine, but it does it's job, and it does it better than other amplifiers i've tried. (any time you want to see the stack i've tried, my door is open) 

I get 0 background noise, clean dynamic music, a sensitive gain stage that allows me to drive the inputs with even the lowest preout decks, solid connections, a big solid heatsink, no turn on pops-thumps, no fan noise (even though their fan cooled), and as i've mentioned before, the ability to run a cat5 to the front of the car as the only input signal cable needed. 

You can stick with your appliance, and I won't tell you all about the lesser expensive amps than yours that do "exactly the same job". Why exactly do I need to hear you guys telling me all about the cheaper amps that do the "same job", when for me, clearly they don't?


----------



## Stage7

WRX/Z28 said:


> Why exactly do I need to hear you guys telling me all about the cheaper amps that do the "same job", when for me, clearly they don't?


Can I use this as my signature? Classic.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Stage7 said:


> Can I use this as my signature? Classic.


Have at it. :laugh:


----------



## bafukie

^ that was one of the best quote i seen so far.

running poweramper 6 channel CLASS A and a ss 1000s


----------



## dhershberger

Hmmm.... let's look into this.



chad said:


> Hmmm, let's look into this.
> 
> Competent tutorials with no BS as long as you can look past a few things _ONLY if you are WAY into it_.


I'm not really sure what this means (Compentent tutorials?) but it sure appears that I'm somehow being criticised for being "WAY into it." I appologize for offending you, Chad.



chad said:


> Durable amplifiers with a great feature set


So far so good. The build quality seems excellent and the feature set - along with it's diminutive size - is why I bought it.



chad said:


> A great repair policy (send it in flat rate no matter how bad you jack it up)
> 
> Differential inputs
> 
> I have proven them (unwillingly) somewhat waterproof
> 
> The list goes on.


No disagreement from me on these points. 



chad said:


> yeah, I'll call that top tier if you are not into horseshit audiophool stuff.


Another insult by insinuation? It seems that, according to Chad, I'm into "horse**** audiophool stuff." How dare I!

How old are you, son? I've obviously triggered some kind of emotional upset in you by stating that I don't think my JL XD amplifier is top-tier while you do. A classic mark of emotional immaturity - hence I think you're a kid. If not, then you're acting like one. 

... just serving you a plate of what you served me.


----------



## benny

:lurk:


----------



## beerdrnkr

(2) JL Audio G6600 6ch. amps - Midbass in doors, Midrange in A-Pillars, Tweeters in A-pillars.

(1) JL Audio G4500 4ch. amp bridged to 2nd set of Midbass in kicks.

Don't know what sub amp to run yet but it'll be around 2500wrms-3000wrms on a single 15 or 18 w/ passive radiators tuned low.

The rest of the system consists of W205/H701 combo, Scanspeak Discovery 8's in doors, Scanspeak Discovery 5 1/4's in kicks, Scanspeak Discovery 4's in a-pillars, and Scanspeak Discovery tweeters in a-pillars.


----------



## Oliver

DUAL XIA3145 CAR AUDIO/STEREO POWER AMPLIFIER/AMP CHEAP - eBay (item 330434020664 end time Jun-14-10 11:45:27 PDT)
*
Top Tier = DUAL CAR AUDIO POWER AMPLIFIER*


----------



## WRX/Z28

a$$hole said:


> DUAL XIA3145 CAR AUDIO/STEREO POWER AMPLIFIER/AMP CHEAP - eBay (item 330434020664 end time Jun-14-10 11:45:27 PDT)
> *
> Top Tier = DUAL CAR AUDIO POWER AMPLIFIER*



Should sound identical to what everyone else is running, so why isn't everyone doing the bashing running one of these?


----------



## beerdrnkr

I wish I believed that all amps sound the same, sure would save me a ton of money!


----------



## Harps

Hey, isn't this a thread for what amp your using, not what is the best in your opinion? If you what to blast someone for their choice in amps, start a different thread.


----------



## Harps

BTW, I'm running an old school Alpine 3523 on my front stage and an Orion 2125 on my subs. These old A/B amps still do the job in my old school gas powered vehicle.


----------



## dhershberger

Harps said:


> BTW, I'm running an old school Alpine 3523 on my front stage and an Orion 2125 on my subs. These old A/B amps still do the job in my old school gas powered vehicle.


Of course you don't want people to criticize you – look what you’re running!


----------



## Harps

Hey, they worked fine when I bought them in 1988. Besides, according to those other guys it doesn't matter anyway, they all sound the same. So why waste my money on the latest and greatest.


----------



## dhershberger

Harps said:


> Hey, they worked fine when I bought them in 1988. Besides, according to those other guys it doesn't matter anyway, they all sound the same. So why waste my money on the latest and greatest.


Good point, pops.


----------



## dhershberger

Harps said:


> Hey, isn't this a thread for what amp your using, not what is the best in your opinion? If you what to blast someone for their choice in amps, start a different thread.


Awww... you killed the thread. This was starting to get fun.


----------



## DS-21

dhershberger said:


> How about I stick with my first 3 words: "For my taste..."


IOW, you're basing your "taste" on price, rarity, snob appeal or some other factor interesting to you but totally unrelated to actual music reproduction. That's perfectly reasonable. Just be intellectually honest about it instead of claiming or implying some "sonic" justification. We should all know by now that there is absolutely none. Amps are commodity parts from the perspective of their core function, which is adding gain to a musical signal.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Putting aside the "amps sound different" / "No they don't" debate. There are plenty of other factors to consider. How about the ability to install your line driver up front, and simply run a cat5 cable (or cat6) to the back?


That is indeed a factor to consider. A factor to consider as a demerit. Really, where's the value added in that for the end-user? Is a cat5 cable any easier to run than an RCA cable? No. Also, it presumes there's room up front for a line driver, the size of which has not been mentioned. Also, that kind of thing ensures that anyone who buys an amp must make a (more than likely highly overpriced) line driver purchase, too. Or at require least the purchase of an additional adapter to allow use of industry standard connections at the amp end. Or even if the damn thing is included, go to through the hassle of finding a place to install, and actually installing, a superfluous piece of kit.

However, that approach does have towering virtue (for the amp maker and the shopkeep, though not at all for the consumer) of locking a consumer into a single maker's line of gear between the line driver and the speaker outputs, given that the connection is non industry standard. So, no mixing amps if, say, one maker has a great amp for one's mids and highs, but their sub amps are too large or overpriced. In addition to the aforementioned guaranteed superfluous (and likely overpriced) line driver sale. Or at least an adapter to standard connections.



WRX/Z28 said:


> How about a power supply built so robustly that there is no power draw from the other channels if you push a subwoofer with the rears bridged.


Maybe, maybe not. The only way to know would be to level match and blindly compare such an amp with one that has a less overengineered power supply under a demanding musical load, and see if there are audible differences. Having not run that test, I have no idea. I would suspect that between any two reputable amp makers (that is to say, leave aside the junk on the extreme high and low ends of the spectrum that could actually have poor PS design or implementation) the differences would be largely illusory. Except, of course, that one DUT is a larger, heavier, and more complicated amplifier for a given output...



WRX/Z28 said:


> How about an amp built with caps and other components that can typically have twice the life of components used in lesser priced amps?


Depends. Let's actually think through the issue you present, rather than just waving our hands like feckless morons. To do so, we have to make four assumptions: 

1) the amps are identical in every way save for some component substitutions that "can [but generally don't] typically have twice the life of components used in lesser priced amps";
2) the difference in lifespan for the components in question is relevant to the typical user (i.e. we're not talking about an amp that's likely to fail after 120 years of hard use instead of 240);
3) the more expensive parts actually have the claimed higher lifespan; and
4) one intends to run the amp for the entire expected lifespan of the more expensive amp. 

Assumption 1 is realistic for amps coming out of the same buildhouse stuffed with the same boards that may have some some minor component variations from brand-to-brand (or from run-to-run) that may or may not be meaningful. (See, e.g., elfAudio 2125X vs. Arc KS125.2 Mini, various Clarion vs. various Arc, Cerwin Vega Stealth vs. Arc XXD, and so on.) However, one can easily poke holes in assumptions 2-4 as being far too stringent compared to real-world expectations. Still, let's give your claim maximum benefit of the doubt here, and stipulate all four assumptions.

SO, there are three possible scenarios, with different outcomes:

If the parts cost difference raises the cost of the more expensive amp to to the cost of the cheaper one plus the discounted present value ("DPV") of the cheaper amp's replacement cost at half of the expected life of the more expensive one (that is to say, buying one is the same net cost as buying two, discounting the future purchase of the second one to present value), then a rational person will be entirely indifferent between the more expensive amp and the cheaper amp. (DPV of the second cheap amp includes future replacement time or cost and compensation for the value of any downtime.)

If the cost difference is: 
expensive amp now > the cheap amp now + likely replacement amp DPV, 
then a rational person will prefer the cheaper one. 

If the cost difference is: 
expensive amp now < cheap amp now + likely replacement amp DPV,
then a rational person will prefer the more expensive one.

Amps aren't magical. They're just simple electrical circuits that take an electrical waveform and increase its amplitude. One should approach them with rational thought, not superstition. I don't know why that's so ****ing hard for some people to grasp.



WRX/Z28 said:


> From direct experience, the jello's run quite a bit hotter than the billets, which is in direct conflict with the general consensus behind "Full range class D" supposed benefits.


Not necessarily. Compare the heatsink area of the two. The Jellos are hugely power-dense, with scant surface area, and hence small heatsinks. Let's say a 600/4 is 80% efficient. That still means that to make 600W it's releasing 150W of heat or thereabouts. If an antiquated amp of the same power is 50% efficient, it'll be releasing 600W of heat or thereabouts. So if the antiquated amp has more than 4x the heatsinking area, it will run subjectively cooler. 

Again, this stuff is not complicated.

That said, after a 90min drive yesterday with the music going full tilt in 80+ degree weather, my MHD900/5 was cool to the touch. Admittedly, my sub has a nominal impedance in its passband of around 10Ω, my midbasses have a measured Re of ~4.7Ω, and my widebanders are between 4Ω and 8Ω through their passband (Re measured at ~3.9Ω). So I'm not exactly trying to kill the poor thing by loading it down. I don't get why people do that, running amps to the ragged edge by making sure every channel is loaded down with speakers of the minimum recommended impedance.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Don't care. Unless you have a midget sized car, this isn't really that big of a concern.


Why would one want to waste otherwise usable space, be it for carrying people or cargo, no matter what size car one owns? Presumably, one is non-stupid enough to choose a car of appropriate size for one's typical requirements, not much bigger and not much smaller.



WRX/Z28 said:


> I'll bow out of the "sound" debate simply stating that I still [imagine] amps sound different [regardless of the mounds of evidence to the contrary], and you [still have reams of peer-reviewed scholarship on controlled subjective same/different listening evaluations dating back to the early 1980s showing precisely zero sonic differences between any two competently designed and nonbroken amps under test].


(Above edited to reflect actual reality, rather than oversimplified wishful thinking that wrongly attempts to place superstition on the same plane as empirically-based knowledge.)


----------



## DS-21

WRX/Z28 said:


> To some people, a car is an appliance. They all get you from A to B. It's funny though, you don't see the people driving their vanilla accords and camrys running around trying to convince corvette owners that their car is an appliance.


Your analogy between amps and cars is of the typically asinine variety one would expect from someone attempting to defend a falsehood. For one thing, a car does *much more* than just take an electrical signal and increase its amplitude. Yes, some cars are appliances. However, even among appliances there are obvious differences between both measured and subjective performance. And because they're visible and not hidden like audio equipment should be, those things matter.

Besides, any car is part appliance, part toy, and part jewelry. For better or worse, it's a purchase that says something about how its owner wishes to be perceived in the world. By contrast, an amp is just a gain block, ideally never seen by anyone after install, if only because visible amps are an obvious theft risk.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Why exactly do I need to hear you guys telling me all about the cheaper amps that do the "same job", when for me, clearly they don't?


Nobody's telling you to buy a cheaper amp. The efficient, rational solution is generally to run gear one already has. Assuming it fits stealthily, because already-purchased gear is a sunk cost. The point of my original post was to wonder why someone would be so dumb as to spend additional money to replace a newly-purchased (because the XD600/6 just came out) and superior amp (because it's smaller) with inferior amps that he did not list as already owning. He wrote that he did in fact already own the inferior amps, so that was the end of my interest there.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Should sound identical to what everyone else is running, so why isn't everyone doing the bashing running one of these [Dual amps]?


Because they're huge and ugly. One of them is only rated for 200W over two channels, but takes up more space than an XD600/6 (3x the power, 3x the channels) or an MHD900/5 (4.5x the power, 2.5x the channels). But take that 100Wx2 amp and shrink it to deck-of-cards size using modern technology, and at that price I would probably run three or five of them..


----------



## dhershberger

DS-21 said:


> IOW, you're basing your "taste" on price, rarity, snob appeal or some other factor interesting to you but totally unrelated to actual music reproduction. That's perfectly reasonable. Just be intellectually honest about it instead of claiming or implying some "sonic" justification. We should all know by now that there is absolutely none. Amps are commodity parts from the perspective of their core function, which is adding gain to a musical signal.


Ummmm.... what is it to you? I don't recall sharing or implying any justification for my choices - especially to you, chump. I don't share your opinon and I disagree with your thesis. Get. Over. It. 

Snob appeal, huh? Maybe you should re-read your own arrogant and incredibly condescending post.


----------



## Harps

Dude, did you even consider that price or size may not matter to him. If I had the space and money having heard both amps, I'm taking the Tru. class D are fine for subs, but I wasn't happy with how they sounded full range. I can hear a difference, just because you can't doesn't mean there isn't. Nothing personal, just my opinion. If you can't hear a difference stay with JL they're a good product.


----------



## DS-21

Harps said:


> I can hear a difference, just because you can't doesn't mean there isn't. Nothing personal, just my opinion.


Actually, it does probably speak to your inability to properly match levels more than anything else. People lacking the basic technical competence to that often find that identical-performing amps sound different.

And for some reason there's a high correlation between willfully remaining scientifically illiterate and spending large sums of money on gussied-up commodity parts...


----------



## DAT

DS-21 said:


> Actually, it does probably speak to your inability to properly match levels more than anything else. People lacking the basic technical competence to that often find that identical-performing amps sound different.
> 
> And for some reason there's a high correlation between willfully remaining scientifically illiterate and spending large sums of money on gussied-up commodity parts...



Wow you obviously get a kick out of starting something that you obviously know nothing about...

You can continue to use the amps you have and I'll continue to use what amps I desire. 



.


----------



## Harps

Hey DS-21, I wasn't going to get into this but since you are proving yourself a complete moron, I will. I've been around music my entire life. I've played in actual orchestras and various jazz and rock groups. I've also been in the audio business for 25 years. I know how things are supposed to sound and having been a professional MECP certified installer I know HOW to SET systems up. You probably listen to manufactured music and have read just enough on car audio to consider yourself an expert. But, you only know enough to get into trouble. Some people have an ear for actual musical instruments and can here differences in various equipment. Source, path, amps, and spkrs all effect SQ. If you can't get that, then this is the wrong hobby for you. Let people have there opinions. There's no need be such a condescending dick.


----------



## DS-21

Harps said:


> Hey DS-21, I wasn't going to get into this but since you are proving yourself a complete moron, I will. I've been around music my entire life.


Which is nice, but does not go to my point, which was that your ability to "hear differences" in commodity parts (amps) speaks to a lack of competence in matching amp levels. 

If you had actually understood the point to which you replied, you would've spoken to level matching protocols, etc. 



Harps said:


> I've played in actual orchestras and various jazz and rock groups.


Which is nice, but does not go to my point, which was that your ability to "hear differences" in commodity parts (amps) speaks to a lack of competence in matching amp levels. 

If you had actually understood the point to which you replied, you would've spoken to level matching protocols, etc. 



Harps said:


> I've also been in the audio business for 25 years.


OK, that's a black mark. Given your post, being acculturated in the "audio business" for a quarter century only speaks to your inability to distinguish propaganda from reality.



Harps said:


> I know how things are supposed to sound


Or think you do, at least. 



Harps said:


> and having been a professional MECP certified installer I know HOW to SET systems up.


If you can show me anything in an MECP manual relating to level-matching two amps to 0.1dB across the audible band in order to facilitate a controlled subjective same/different listening evaluation, I just might give half a ****. 



Harps said:


> You probably listen to manufactured music


Yeah...it's obvious you haven't been around here long. But keep digging your hole. It's kind of cute.



Harps said:


> Source, path, amps, and spkrs all effect SQ.


So does your ass. I quite admire your cheek control. It's rare to see someone type so well with one's nether muscles.

(And what the **** is "path" exactly? Are you actually claiming that wires of appropriate size and shielding for the application are anything but commodity parts from a sonic perspective?)


----------



## Harps

Your right, I am new to this forum stuff. I like to speak simply to broad audiences in terms that I think everyone including the novice would understand. I understand your point, but I don’t care. I wasn’t really speaking of your point, as much as trying to illustrate the fact that there are differences in gear they maybe small, and inconsequential to some, But noticeable none the less. As for talking out my ass, you sound like a man of great experience. I understand that you believe that there are no sonic differences. You may be right, there may be no audible difference, but in people’s minds the difference is very real and they will go with what is more pleasing to them. I still think that there is no instrument that can replace the human ear. Let’s move on.


----------



## Harps

and BTW a path is something you walk on.


----------



## sqshoestring

Well, I had a kicker 700.5 and the sub section was great but the highs I had problems with. It worked but just didn't make me happy not sure if it is my drivers or what. Just took that out and put in a temp setup with an old alpine mrvf300 and and a cheap dual that is 170rms on a 4510 mtx. What a step down from 420rms on quad 12s but will have to do. It sounds good likely pointless to dial on it hard lol. Kickers are supposed to be someplace in the middle, I dunno, but I did research and found a deal on this one so I got it. Techs said they are well built for the price, but I had no problems with it just a little noise from the alternator and didn't like it at max output. However, the car drives nicer without 80lb of crap behind the seat. I need to weigh that baffle loaded and see how much the 15s will save me.


----------



## chad

dhershberger said:


> I'm not really sure what this means (Compentent tutorials?) but it sure appears that I'm somehow being criticised for being "WAY into it." I appologize for offending you, Chad.


No offense taken, I think you took that different than I expected.. I was stating that JL had competent tutorials but for some people that are "way into it" I feel that certain sections of the tutorials can be questioned.





dhershberger said:


> How old are you, son? I've obviously triggered some kind of emotional upset in you by stating that I don't think my JL XD amplifier is top-tier while you do. A classic mark of emotional immaturity - hence I think you're a kid. If not, then you're acting like one.
> 
> ... just serving you a plate of what you served me.


I'm not your son, don't forget that.

I support JL, I own one too

I'm sorry your not seeing things the same way I am typing them, I will be less hasty.


----------



## dhershberger

chad said:


> I was stating that JL had competent tutorials but for some people that are "way into it" I feel that certain sections of the tutorials can be questioned.


Tutorials for what?


----------



## Harps

can't we all just get along.


----------



## chad

dhershberger said:


> Tutorials for what?


They have a handy tutorial section that could be useful to some, although sometimes I question certain aspects of how they recommend doing things. I would not call them all out wrong but just maybe not all out right.


----------



## DS-21

Harps said:


> I understand your point, but I don’t care.


Obviously, given your reply, you don't understand my point. So whether or not you "care" is quite irrelevant.



Harps said:


> I wasn’t really speaking of your point, as much as trying to illustrate the fact that there are differences in gear they maybe small,


See what I meant about not actually understanding my point?

Often differences people claim to hear are really just small broadband level variations, which obviously disappear when levels are properly matched. That's what you seem to lack the intellectual capacity to understand.



Harps said:


> but in people’s minds the difference is very real and they will go with what is more pleasing to them.


And if what's in "people's minds" is all based on total ****ing myth and risible propaganda, who cares because a quarter-century veteran of the audio industry really just sees fellow sales-hacks moving **** out the door based on that mythology, right?



Harps said:


> I still think that there is no instrument that can replace the human ear. Let’s move on.


A less infantile statement that showed some actual understanding rather than just an ability to regurgitate propaganda at a 2d grade level would be that there are some things for which the ears must be the final judge (i.e. whether there is an actual sonic difference between any given two boxes under properly controlled condition), and there are some things for which the right instruments have much higher resolution than any human ears. Matching levels, for instance.


----------



## 60ndown

Harps said:


> can't we all just get along.


this is the internet,

its serious business 

opinions are like assholes, everyone has one 



and no one but me and my girl sticks a finger in mine :laugh:


----------



## Harps

I'm sorry, thank you for showing me the light. your opinion is now gospel. please don't smite me. sleep well knowing that you proved through your many words that you are the most superior of this forum.


----------



## dhershberger

chad said:


> I'm sorry your not seeing things the same way I am typing them, I will be less hasty.


Hey Chad,
No worries; I apologize, too. I think Dip Stick-21's pontificating had me on the defensive.


----------



## chad

dhershberger said:


> Hey Chad,
> No worries; I apologize, too. I think Dip Stick-21's pontificating had me on the defensive.


It's all good man, I was being hasty, my apologies.


----------



## Harps

60ndown said:


> this is the internet,
> 
> its serious business
> 
> opinions are like assholes, everyone has one
> 
> 
> 
> and no one but me and my girl sticks a finger in mine :laugh:


they all stink and no one wants to hear them.


----------



## DinLuca

As topic says. I was using a PPI sedona for highs and a soundstream rubicon 404 for focal access midbasses and a bridge for hertz dieci subwoofer, now i'm putting a PPI family together, black ppi pc2100 for helix rs806 mids, black ppi pc250 to put in the place of the sedona and looking for a black pc275 to play my sub bridged. I'm very happy with the little sedona, but want all black


----------



## WRX/Z28

DS-21 said:


> That is indeed a factor to consider. A factor to consider as a demerit. Really, where's the value added in that for the end-user? Is a cat5 cable any easier to run than an RCA cable? No. Also, it presumes there's room up front for a line driver, the size of which has not been mentioned. Also, that kind of thing ensures that anyone who buys an amp must make a (more than likely highly overpriced) line driver purchase, too. Or at require least the purchase of an additional adapter to allow use of industry standard connections at the amp end. Or even if the damn thing is included, go to through the hassle of finding a place to install, and actually installing, a superfluous piece of kit.


Really, a demerit? Ludicrous. Cat 5 is a very easy way to run a twisted pair cable. One connection on each end couldn't possibly make anything simpler. At any rate, your oppinion does not matter to me, and everything stated above is simply that, oppinion. 

****, how hard is it to install a box that is smaller than your typical cd player?  speaks volumes about your installation skills. 




DS-21 said:


> However, that approach does have towering virtue (for the amp maker and the shopkeep, though not at all for the consumer) of locking a consumer into a single maker's line of gear between the line driver and the speaker outputs, given that the connection is non industry standard. So, no mixing amps if, say, one maker has a great amp for one's mids and highs, but their sub amps are too large or overpriced. In addition to the aforementioned guaranteed superfluous (and likely overpriced) line driver sale. Or at least an adapter to standard connections.


LOL! It's the way things are going. Even as "non industry standard", it's not hard to make a cable with rca's on one end, and cat 5 plug on the other. So keep spouting off nonsense. I can choose that same amp with normal rca inputs, or both style inputs as well. 




DS-21 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. The only way to know would be to level match and blindly compare such an amp with one that has a less overengineered power supply under a demanding musical load, and see if there are audible differences. Having not run that test, I have no idea. I would suspect that between any two reputable amp makers (that is to say, leave aside the junk on the extreme high and low ends of the spectrum that could actually have poor PS design or implementation) the differences would be largely illusory. Except, of course, that one DUT is a larger, heavier, and more complicated amplifier for a given output...


I've level matched amplifiers and heard differences. Blindly? no. 

Don't care about large and heavy. We're not talking 10lbs vs. 500 here. Nor are we talking about 1ft vs 10ft either. 




DS-21 said:


> Depends. Let's actually think through the issue you present, rather than just waving our hands like feckless morons. To do so, we have to make four assumptions:
> 
> 1) the amps are identical in every way save for some component substitutions that "can [but generally don't] typically have twice the life of components used in lesser priced amps";
> 2) the difference in lifespan for the components in question is relevant to the typical user (i.e. we're not talking about an amp that's likely to fail after 120 years of hard use instead of 240);
> 3) the more expensive parts actually have the claimed higher lifespan; and
> 4) one intends to run the amp for the entire expected lifespan of the more expensive amp.
> 
> Assumption 1 is realistic for amps coming out of the same buildhouse stuffed with the same boards that may have some some minor component variations from brand-to-brand (or from run-to-run) that may or may not be meaningful. (See, e.g., elfAudio 2125X vs. Arc KS125.2 Mini, various Clarion vs. various Arc, Cerwin Vega Stealth vs. Arc XXD, and so on.) However, one can easily poke holes in assumptions 2-4 as being far too stringent compared to real-world expectations. Still, let's give your claim maximum benefit of the doubt here, and stipulate all four assumptions.
> 
> SO, there are three possible scenarios, with different outcomes:
> 
> If the parts cost difference raises the cost of the more expensive amp to to the cost of the cheaper one plus the discounted present value ("DPV") of the cheaper amp's replacement cost at half of the expected life of the more expensive one (that is to say, buying one is the same net cost as buying two, discounting the future purchase of the second one to present value), then a rational person will be entirely indifferent between the more expensive amp and the cheaper amp. (DPV of the second cheap amp includes future replacement time or cost and compensation for the value of any downtime.)
> 
> If the cost difference is:
> expensive amp now > the cheap amp now + likely replacement amp DPV,
> then a rational person will prefer the cheaper one.
> 
> If the cost difference is:
> expensive amp now < cheap amp now + likely replacement amp DPV,
> then a rational person will prefer the more expensive one.


Hmmm. I'd take the amp that doesn't need replacing. Save myself time in switching components, and eliminate the possibility of the amp taking out some drivers, or a deck with it, or does that not make sense to you?

My time = $$$



DS-21 said:


> Amps aren't magical. They're just simple electrical circuits that take an electrical waveform and increase its amplitude. One should approach them with rational thought, not superstition. I don't know why that's so ****ing hard for some people to grasp.


I've already stated that amps aren't magical. Waveforms can be altered by the device doing the amplification. (I know, I know. You swear that this only happens in defective, or improperly designed amps. I disagree.) 





DS-21 said:


> Not necessarily. Compare the heatsink area of the two. The Jellos are hugely power-dense, with scant surface area, and hence small heatsinks. Let's say a 600/4 is 80% efficient. That still means that to make 600W it's releasing 150W of heat or thereabouts. If an antiquated amp of the same power is 50% efficient, it'll be releasing 600W of heat or thereabouts. So if the antiquated amp has more than 4x the heatsinking area, it will run subjectively cooler.
> 
> Again, this stuff is not complicated.


Idiot! I don't care about any of this. Your statement was that these amps run hot, when in fact, they run at a cooler temperature than your Marine HD amp. Every HD amp that i've dealt with has run warm to the touch under normal use. Yours is not magic, nor do the laws of physics bend for you. Your argument that antiquated class a/b amps run hotter is just plain incorrect as a blanket statement. 

That said, after a 90min drive yesterday with the music going full tilt in 80+ degree weather, my MHD900/5 was cool to the touch. Admittedly, my sub has a nominal impedance in its passband of around 10Ω, my midbasses have a measured Re of ~4.7Ω, and my widebanders are between 4Ω and 8Ω through their passband (Re measured at ~3.9Ω). So I'm not exactly trying to kill the poor thing by loading it down. I don't get why people do that, running amps to the ragged edge by making sure every channel is loaded down with speakers of the minimum recommended impedance.[/QUOTE]

I call ********, but hey, maybe your HD amp is magic. 

People load their amps down so that they deliver the power that they paid for. Granted, you may only gain 3db going from 4ohms to 2ohms, but still, why wouldn't you? A competently designed amp should not be "killed" by running it within it's load range. 




DS-21 said:


> Why would one want to waste otherwise usable space, be it for carrying people or cargo, no matter what size car one owns? Presumably, one is non-stupid enough to choose a car of appropriate size for one's typical requirements, not much bigger and not much smaller.
> 
> I don't own any gas guzzling behemoths, but my car does a little more than just carry people/cargo.  I have no problem fitting any of my amps without wasting useful space.
> 
> 
> 
> (Above edited to insert my own ******** rhetoric.)





DS-21 said:


> Your analogy between amps and cars is of the typically asinine variety one would expect from someone attempting to defend a falsehood. For one thing, a car does *much more* than just take an electrical signal and increase its amplitude. Yes, some cars are appliances. However, even among appliances there are obvious differences between both measured and subjective performance. And because they're visible and not hidden like audio equipment should be, those things matter.
> 
> Besides, any car is part appliance, part toy, and part jewelry. For better or worse, it's a purchase that says something about how its owner wishes to be perceived in the world. By contrast, an amp is just a gain block, ideally never seen by anyone after install, if only because visible amps are an obvious theft risk.


Amazing. A car is part appliance, part toy and part jewelry. I can think of something else that falls under those definitions. 

I wish all an amp did was amplify a signal. Unfortunately this is the real world. They amplify noise as well. They clip the signal. They can change things inherent in the singal (whether you want to beleive it or not). They react differently to different loads, and different inputs. 



DS-21 said:


> Nobody's telling you to buy a cheaper amp. The efficient, rational solution is generally to run gear one already has. Assuming it fits stealthily, because already-purchased gear is a sunk cost. The point of my original post was to wonder why someone would be so dumb as to spend additional money to replace a newly-purchased (because the XD600/6 just came out) and superior amp (because it's smaller) with inferior amps that he did not list as already owning. He wrote that he did in fact already own the inferior amps, so that was the end of my interest there.


Well, the XD is unregulated. So in some cars, it may only make 50x6 or less on the 12v power. I'd hardly call a billet making 75+/channel (regardless of voltage) inferior to the JL, unless you think efficiency has some bearing on sound. Where's the inferiority here? Size? Moot point. Efficiency? also moot point, we're really not talking as large of an efficiency difference as you'd like to beleive. 


Because they're huge and ugly. One of them is only rated for 200W over two channels, but takes up more space than an XD600/6 (3x the power, 3x the channels) or an MHD900/5 (4.5x the power, 2.5x the channels). But take that 100Wx2 amp and shrink it to deck-of-cards size using modern technology, and at that price I would probably run three or five of them.. [/QUOTE]

Opinions are like assholes, and you're an *******. Again, to someone that isn't driving a 2 seat convertible, or a standard cab pickup, who the **** cares? 

At the end of the day, your whole basis comes down to one man's "test" or "Challenge" if you will. It's unfortunately a flawed one. Aparently, you've interpretted it as gospel. Not all of us have.


----------



## DS-21

WRX/Z28 said:


> Really, a demerit? Ludicrous. Cat 5 is a very easy way to run a twisted pair cable. One connection on each end couldn't possibly make anything simpler.


It's not one connection at each end. Assuming that the HU has industry standard RCA outputs and one's using two channels of output from the HU per Cat5, then it's actually a higher number of connections required, 7 for that setup vs. 4 if one uses industry standard connections: 2 RCA into the line driver, one Cat5 out of the line driver, one Cat5 into the amp, and then three more (power, ground, remote) into the line driver. Compared to simply cable into the HU's RCA's, and RCA's into the amp.



WRX/Z28 said:


> At any rate, your oppinion does not matter to me, and everything stated above is simply that, oppinion.


That you're not sharp enough to determine what's opinion and what's fact does not trouble me, but it should trouble you.



WRX/Z28 said:


> ****, how hard is it to install a box that is smaller than your typical cd player?  speaks volumes about your installation skills.


Well, the size of the box was not mentioned above. But yes, certainly there are cars that simply don't have space for a box that large behind the dash.



WRX/Z28 said:


> LOL! It's the way things are going. Even as "non industry standard", it's not hard to make a cable with rca's on one end, and cat 5 plug on the other.


But it's certainly no easier than making a cable with two industry standard connectors on one end, and two industry standard connectors on the other! 



WRX/Z28 said:


> I've level matched amplifiers and heard differences. Blindly? no.


If you're not man enough to eliminate *every variable except your ears*, why should anyone give any credence to such determinations. Knowing what's playing introduces bias. Ideally, one shouldn't even know what component is under test (source, processor, gain, drive unit), or even IF there is a difference being tested (could be that both choices are the exact same).



WRX/Z28 said:


> Don't care about large and heavy. We're not talking 10lbs vs. 500 here. Nor are we talking about 1ft vs 10ft either.


I think current sales trends puts you in the minority. The way I see it, the car-fi industry is finally catching up to my thoughts of six years ago. Much better late than never, I suppose.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Hmmm. I'd take the amp that doesn't need replacing. Save myself time in switching components, and eliminate the possibility of the amp taking out some drivers, or a deck with it, or does that not make sense to you?
> 
> My time = $$$


You may have that preference regardless of cost, but it's irrational. And makes it clear either that you didn't actually read my post or that you did but it went over your poor little head. I explicitly accounted for costs such as time and other ancillary things as part the DPV of the second amp.



WRX/Z28 said:


> I've already stated that amps aren't magical. Waveforms can be altered by the device doing the amplification. (I know, I know. You swear that this only happens in defective, or improperly designed amps. I disagree.)


That's an extraordinary claim that would need to be backed with actual measurements of amps to establish the claim as non-stupid.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Idiot! I don't care about any of this. Your statement was that these amps run hot, when in fact, they run at a cooler temperature than your Marine HD amp. Every HD amp that i've dealt with has run warm to the touch under normal use. Yours is not magic, nor do the laws of physics bend for you. Your argument that antiquated class a/b amps run hotter is just plain incorrect as a blanket statement.


No, it's not. Less efficient amps by definition put out more heat for every bit of energy that goes into actually driving speakers, and thus run hotter. May they have increased heat-sinking or fans/liquid cooling to make their cases subjectively feel less hot and compensate for the fact that they run hotter? Obviously. That's one reason why you have some car amps that can double as boat anchors.



WRX/Z28 said:


> I call ********, but hey, maybe your HD amp is magic.


Seriously, next time I'm stuck driving that long in one stretch you want ****ing before/after surface temp measurements?

Or are you too ignorant to realize that an amp not being pushed to the edge will innately produce less heat than one loaded down to the nth degree.



WRX/Z28 said:


> People load their amps down so that they deliver the power that they paid for.


Rational enthusiasts pay for sound, not paper wattage numbers. Running an amp at a higher impedance is still getting the power one paid for. It's just doing so in a manner that's less likely to push the amp to the edge of its intended operating range, and thus make it run cooler and last longer.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Amazing. A car is part appliance, part toy and part jewelry. I can think of something else that falls under those definitions.


A car amp shouldn't fall under that category. It should be heard and not seen, if only to protect it from theft. An HU, now, that can likewise be considered "part appliance, part toy, and part jewelry." An HU is unavoidably exposed in most cars. (Some, like the old Subaru SVX, cover the HU.)



WRX/Z28 said:


> I wish all an amp did was amplify a signal. Unfortunately this is the real world. They amplify noise as well. They clip the signal. They can change things inherent in the singal (whether you want to beleive it or not). They react differently to different loads, and different inputs.


Strong words. Prove them! 



WRX/Z28 said:


> Well, the XD is unregulated. So in some cars, it may only make 50x6 or less on the 12v power. I'd hardly call a billet making 75+/channel (regardless of voltage) inferior to the JL, unless you think efficiency has some bearing on sound.


Power matters, certainly. But I would say that for most people and most uses, an XD600/6 bridged to 5 or 3 channels (depending on whether the midbasses are run active or passive) is more than adequate power at a 12V 4Ω rated power of 50x4+150x1 or 150Wx3. And because Jello is a reputable company that actually employs engineers, one can reasonably expect their ratings to be accurate within a tiny margin of error. Unlike too many car-fi companies' amp ratings, which seem to bear no rational relation to the actual power output.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Where's the inferiority here? Size? Moot point. Efficiency? also moot point, we're really not talking as large of an efficiency difference as you'd like to beleive.


Size is not a moot point for most people, though you personally may wish to waste space. Efficiency is also not a moot point, because efficiency results in further economization/optimization such as requiring less copper in the power/ground leads for a given output. So the overall system is lighter and cheaper, without sacrificing output. Also, efficiency means that one will either tax a car's alternator and other expensive-to-repair/replace parts less for a given power level, or can run more power and tax the car's charging system the same amount.

And the differences in efficiency between modern and antiquated amps can in fact be fairly large. Here's a quote from a review of the Arc XXD 4080, posted on Arc's website.


Garry Springgay said:


> We began this review talking about efficiency, and fractional power efficiency in particular. Here’s where the XXD 4080 really shines. Where a conventional Class AB amplifier has an efficiency of about 10-15% at 10 watts of output, the XXD 4080 is over 63% efficient at 10 watts per channel! What does this mean in real world terms? Look at it like this, if the conventional amp drew 12 amps of current at 10 watts x 4, (very typical) the XXD 4080 only drew about 4.5A!


Yes, the differences narrow as the amps get closer to their respective maximum outputs. But they are still quite present, and in absolute terms much greater. For example, let's consider two amps both putting out 600W into 4Ω on a 12.5V electrical system, one 80% efficient and one 60% efficient, representing well-designed Class D and Class AB amps. At max power, the 80% efficient amp will produce 750W in combined heat and energy to power speakers, resulting in a 60A current draw. The 60% efficient amp will, however, require 80A of current to produce the 1000W in energy to the speakers and heat required for its output, or a third again the current required by the 80% efficient amp. Do you really think that an additional 20A of current on a charging system is irrelevant? Especially since it buys nothing except for heat?

Sorry for shoving actual math under your veil of ignorance.



WRX/Z28 said:


> At the end of the day, your whole basis comes down to one man's "test" or "Challenge" if you will. It's unfortunately a flawed one. Aparently, you've interpretted it as gospel. Not all of us have.


I don't know if you're being willfully dishonest or simply ignorant here. I've never once mentioned the name Richard Clark. The Clark that I've occasionally quoted is *David L. Clark*, who is a serious audio engineer (and AES Fellow) with inventions under his belt including the DUMAX machine that was an early (pre-Klippel) attempt to measure large-signal driver behavior. In 1983 or thereabouts, he published a paper on controlled subjective same/different listening tests in the Journal of the Audio Engineering Society. My "opinion" is based on the line of serious, peer-reviewed scholarship flowing from DLC's article.


----------



## bafukie

get over it guys. Get back to topic plz.. would love to see what gears are the ppl here running instead of some phd argument.


----------



## OSN

bafukie said:


> get over it guys. Get back to topic plz.. would love to see what gears are the ppl here running instead of some phd argument.


PhD argument :laugh:


----------



## coronamike

I currently have an Alpine PDX.1-600 powering my sub and a PDX.4-100 powering my components. Going active soon so I will adding another PDX to power my rear fill. I like their small size since I use my trunk and my car is a daily driver


----------



## SoundChaser

Tru Technology SuperDuper Billet B10


----------



## dhershberger

^ Hey! I've been looking for one of those...


----------



## starboy869

what i have to use.... 

PPI A100.2 or A300.2 for my alpine SPX PRO Tweeter
PPI A300.2 or A600.2 for my alpine SPX PRO 6.5 driver
PPI A600.2 or ProArt50 for my PIONEER 8" shallow (3" mounting depth FTMFW!!)
PPI A1200.2 or ProArt100 for a pair of PPI PRO 12" 4 ohm. old school flat pistions


Still debating... serious thinking a100.2 for the tweeters. 25wrmsx2, A300.2 75wrms for the 6.5 driver, A600.2 (150wrms)for the 8" in doors and my A1200.2 (300x2) for my subs. 

however the alpine 9887 has caught my eye and i may scrap the 8" in door idea.

oh yea,,, eq a pair of pmq 210 and crossover frx456


----------



## sqshoestring

If I can get my 15s installed I'll put a class D on them for power reasons...but I have some old school stuff to try on highs. How about HK CA240 and 260, couple SS first model rubicon 302s, USA MTX mosfet amps RT and BT, some old alpines T757/407 a 1002 (mrv), 3555s, F345, and some newer normal amps just to compare like infinity. I have no idea what will work best. Will not be putting the kicker back in though, too many other amps to play with.


----------



## sn95chico

i have JL audio slash series amps and my car sounds perfect 

i also have custom made zapco amps just for me one is a 350x2 witch is 2 350 in one case 

YouTube - CUSTOM MADE ZAPCO AMP (TOP OF THE LINE AMP)


----------



## DAT

sn95chico said:


> i have JL audio slash series amps and my car sounds perfect
> 
> i also have custom made zapco amps just for me one is a 350x2 witch is 2 350 in one case
> 
> YouTube - CUSTOM MADE ZAPCO AMP (TOP OF THE LINE AMP)




Nice ZAPCO,, *2x* - 650.6 or *2x* 1000.4 or *2x* 1100.1 would be crazy


----------



## nirschl

Arc Audio SE

(2) 2300
(1) 4200


----------



## knifey

2 x Soundstream D200 II -midbass
1 x Soundstream Class A 100 II -horns
1 x JL 250/1 v1 -sub


----------



## bri g

starboy869 said:


> what i have to use....
> 
> PPI A100.2 or A300.2 for my alpine SPX PRO Tweeter
> PPI A300.2 or A600.2 for my alpine SPX PRO 6.5 driver
> PPI A600.2 or ProArt50 for my PIONEER 8" shallow (3" mounting depth FTMFW!!)
> PPI A1200.2 or ProArt100 for a pair of PPI PRO 12" 4 ohm. old school flat pistions
> 
> 
> Still debating... serious thinking a100.2 for the tweeters. 25wrmsx2, A300.2 75wrms for the 6.5 driver, A600.2 (150wrms)for the 8" in doors and my A1200.2 (300x2) for my subs.
> 
> however the alpine 9887 has caught my eye and i may scrap the 8" in door idea.
> 
> oh yea,,, eq a pair of pmq 210 and crossover frx456


nice to see the PPI Arts are about to come out and play 

I should have my full active system up and running by next week. I'm currently running on semi active mode. 

here's the plan:

A200 for Focal Mistral tweeters
A600 for Vifa TG9s midrange (a bit of an overkill, I know)
Pro Art 100 for Focal Mistral 6.5s midbass(a bit of an overkill as well)
Pro Art 50 bridged for Soundstream VGW-12

I might do an amp reshuffle when I beef up my power. I guess that's the good thing with having 4 2 channel amps. If ever I do a reshuffle, the a200 will stay with the tweets, pro art 50 for the midrange, a600 for the midbass and upgrade the sub to possibly idq or idmax to maximize the pro art 100s 800w bridged power. 

I'm not knowledgeable enough to participate in the technical arguments so I'll stick with my old school amps


----------



## Arezump

Genesis SE 4x75 - High & Mid
Genesis Dual Mono - Midbass
Genesis Dual Mono - Sub

Been dreamin on owning Sinfonis lately.."Quando sarà messa?"


----------



## jayhawkblk

I am running

Two Tru Super Billet 8's stage III and a 4100


----------



## rastap

3 Zapco z200c2SL amps in a 2010 MX-5 Miata
1 Zapco z6002SL, 1 Zapco z4004SL and 1 Zapco z2002SL in a Honda Element.

Love those old Zapcos. BTW, Zapco has begun shipping their new Studio X mini amps to compete with Arc Audio.


----------



## Phoenix Fan

Phoenix gold ti1000.2 for my ti12d sub and a phoenix gold zx600 for my comps....


----------



## Grim0013

Phoenix Gold MS-275 to horns, MS-2125 to midbass and MS-2250 to subs. Also have an Octane LE and a few few MS-2125s I'm considering doing something with.


----------



## jimjam

2 x KAC-X4R (Kenwood)
JL HD 750/1

I am pretty pleased with the Kenwoods. I switched my front end from a Blaupunkt Velocity and found the X4R to have a much warmer, richer sound (class D amps). Together with my hu's xover I was able to run my front (2-way) active, picked up an extra rca to my sub amp with it's own xover and t/a'd the whole thing through the X4R. I bought another and now have an x4r powering each channel (tweets and 7"s). It's a bear to adjust but, I am satisfied as long as it holds up until I can find a complete double din.

Oh yeah, the HD 750/1 is fine. What can I say, it make go boom and is small!


----------



## TREETOP

JL 300/2v2- horns.
JL 300/2v2- left midbass.
JL 300/2v2- right midbass.
Crescendo 3KWP- subs.
PPI PC225 (until XD200/2 comes out)- rears.


----------



## bkw73

I'm still stuck in the 90's...
Soundstream REF 644s and 500s..And a lanzar opti pro 12...


----------



## DS-21

As heard at the Georgia G2G:

Widebanders: elfAudio 2125X
Midbasses/sub: Ken-wood XR-4S

if they get as comparatively cheap as the XR-4S has gotten.


----------



## Ovalevader

Arc KS series in sig. I'm amazed at how efficient the 1000.1 is, yet how inefficient the 300.4's are...


----------



## troytag

alpine f1 3 ways up front 
7" mid bass.......... zapco studio 500
tweets and mids... zapco z-400 c4 

rear deck
6.5 morel 2 ways...z-300

trunk
4 10" image dynamics...zapco studio 500

played some old "tower of power" last week at a car show and the horns sounded crystal clear...


----------



## timbo2

car A: DLS CA51 and CA23

car B: boston gt-22 and gt-40


----------



## The Baron Groog

Genesis S3 5ch for Dynaudio MW162 and MD102s run active
Genesis S3 Dual Mono for Phase Evolution Aliante 10si


----------



## MaXaZoR

(4) Zapco C2K's


----------



## sunshinefc3s

In my Speed6: old Orion CS-500.5
In my Rx-7: old Phoenix Gold Ti500.4 & Ti600.1


----------



## Allan74

The system that is being installed into the car currently.....

- Audison SRx4.....65w x 4.....Hertz HT25 Tweeters, Hertz HD500 Mids.
- Audison SRx2S...180w x 2....Hertz HV165 Midbass.
- Audison SRx2S...600w x 1....Hertz ML3000 Sub.
- Audison SRx2.....65w x 2.....Rear Fill, Hertz HSK-165 Components.

....that's it for now.


----------



## Ninjalikeboi

in my 04 dodge ram, jl audio 500/1


----------



## Geordie68

Arc Audio ks 500.1 for the sub and JL HD600/4 bi-amping the fronts.


----------



## dch828

JL 300/4v2 - bridged for the front mids
JL A2150 - tweets
JL 250/1v2 - sub


----------



## benz22

2pcs of Brax Graphic Edition X2000.2 (for front end)
1pc of ETON PA-2802 (Bridged for Morel Ultimo Sub)
1pc of Audio System Twister F2-190 for rear speakers (but rarely activated)
Those amp are inside my Honda

My Van use:
- ARC 2100XXK (bridged for sub)
- Audio system Twister F4-380 (for front end)


----------



## benz22

Ooopss..sorry, double posts


----------



## awboat

AzGrower said:


> Okay, of those that have posted, how many amps do you actually own and are not using?
> 
> Here is my list.
> *Using
> 2 x DLS Ultimate A3
> 
> *Not Using
> 2 x Diamond Audio D5300.2 BNIB
> NEXT VRz 2.200
> NEXT VRz 4.400
> NEXT VRz 5.500
> Rockford Fosgate Punch 75 (really old school high school days, made in 1989)


I am not using any of mine right now. Trying to figure out what car to put them in or to buy a new car. :-(


----------



## audiogodz1

This week (as I change put every week and rotate) I am using a sexy high gloss black US Amps USA-250 I just picked up for my subs and a USA-50HC for my mids


----------



## Thunderplains

Now..

(2) Zed Kronos at 4ohm bridged 1000w each
(1) Zed Leviathan at 4ohm (6) channels 150w each


----------



## optizz

Zed Deuce
Kicker zr1000,xs 100,zr600, zx460,zr360
USAcoustics (2) usx 1000fs', usx 4065,usx4085
Zed's Lanzar opti 1000.1d,opti 500.2,opti 100.4,opti sl 50.4,opti sl50.6
Lanzar opti 50c, opti2500


----------



## snaimpally

Digital Designs S4 for mids and tweets. The staggered output (100 w x 2 ch + 200 w x 2 ch) is ideal for an active setup. Audison Sedici THK bridged on my sub. A bit of a sin to use such a nice amp for "just" sub duty, I suppose. 1000 watts at 2 ohms is perfect for the Morel.

I have the Zuki Eleets 4 ch and may eventually get that in to try it out.


----------



## Sjobey

kenwood 9105d great for 185$ 900w rms


----------



## rufast

Zapco c2k 4.0 currently


----------



## jhmeg2

Memphis 16-MCH1300 5 channel
Memphis 16-MCA2004 4 channel


----------



## Brian_smith06

I have posted before but i'll update what amps im running

ID 700.2 Left mids (2 x65)
ID 700.2 Right mids (2 x65)
ID 700.2 Horns (full body ultra)
ID 1200.1 Idmax 12"s


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

jhmeg2 said:


> Memphis 16-MCH1300 5 channel
> Memphis 16-MCA2004 4 channel


Nice!

Currently I'm running a 16-MC1300D (which is my backup)

Soon I'll be swapping to my 16-MC1500D, 16-MC3004 and 16-MC300. Might end up running my P840.2 in place of the 3004.


----------



## jhmeg2

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Nice!
> 
> Currently I'm running a 16-MC1300D (which is my backup)
> 
> Soon I'll be swapping to my 16-MC1500D, 16-MC3004 and 16-MC300. Might end up running my P840.2 in place of the 3004.


thank you. I bought the Memphis amps, to replace my MTX 91002 and
3404(x2), the fans were noisy, and the Memphis amps are clean and fit well in the seat, and there are better to look at, a little more classy. Instead of the 17 yr old "hey check it out, I have lights on my amps that change colors" look.


----------



## JayinMI

JL HD 900/5...but looking for replacemements....

Jay


----------



## chefhow

ID i2300 midrange
ID i2300 midbass
ID i5800 sub


----------



## scyankee

PDX 4.150 Mids and Tweeters
PDX 1.600 Subs


----------



## Jeremy M

pdx 4.100 tweets
pdx 4.150 mids
pdx 1.1000 subs

pdx 4.100 3way comps
pdx 1.1000 subs

mrp-450 comps mids and tweets


----------



## DAT

chefhow said:


> ID i2300 midrange
> ID i2300 midbass
> ID i5800 sub


Chef,

I thought you were going to Sinfoni? Well I can say I have heard those new ID i series amps and they are nice. Hopefully I will get to see ad hear the system at a show sometime.


----------



## s4turn

Boston amps as in my Sig!


----------



## Stereo

Sinfoni 45.2x
Sinfoni 150.2x
Sinfoni 120.4x


----------



## dwaynecherokee

sinfoni presto
sinfoni presto
sinfoni presto
jl hd 750


----------



## dtm337

mcintosh mc440 front stage 50x4 100x2 
mcintosh mc420 rear fill 50x4 
rainbow i paul dm2000 subs 1k


----------



## Sound Suggestions

Currently Audison Lrx 5.1k...

just purchased;
Zapco Ref 1100.1, 360.4, 350.2


----------



## bertholomey

Audison LRx 5.1k (tweets, midbass, sub)
Audison LRx 2.4 (midrange) soon


----------



## Sound Suggestions

bertholomey said:


> Audison LRx 5.1k (tweets, midbass, sub)
> Audison LRx 2.4 (midrange) soon


Sent you a PM!


----------



## freshbee

Using:
Phoenix Gold ZPA0.3 for front 
Phoenix Gold MS2125 for sub

Not using:
Phoenix gold ZPA0.5
Phoenix Gold original fan shrouded MS2250


----------



## Sleeves

Using:
Car 1- Soundstream 700sx, Massive Audio N3 
Car 2- Kicker SX900.2

Not using: (2) Xtant 2200i, Xtant 1001dx, Eclipse DA 6213, Alpine PDX-1.600, Rockford Fosgate P500-2, P1000-1BD


----------



## yong_ly07

Mcintosh mc431 for mids/highs and arc ks1000.1 for sub


----------



## DBfan187

Opti2000D
Opti500X2
Opti100.2 (zed)
OptiS250.2


----------



## req

jhmeg2 said:


> Memphis 16-MCH1300 5 channel
> Memphis 16-MCA2004 4 channel


im running the same setup but instead of a second 4 channel, i have a two channel for midbass duty @ 2 ohm


----------



## Notloudenuf

Using Alpine MRV-F407 and T757

Not using: PPI PC275, Alpine MRV-F353


----------



## skywolf75

Genesis Series III amps for drivers and sub.


----------



## subwoofery

Audison LRx3.1k 
Milbert BaM-235ab (soon to be replaced) 
DLS A7 
DLS A2 

Kelvin


----------



## bertholomey

subwoofery said:


> Audison LRx3.1k
> Milbert BaM-235ab (soon to be replaced)
> DLS A7
> DLS A2
> 
> Kelvin


Curiosity - what are you replacing the Milbert with?


----------



## DAT

Currently installing some Sinfoni amps, maybe adding a Brax to the mix.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am switching my Planet Audio HVT's (ZED) out for all Audio Art.

(2) 400.2XE
(1) 200.2
(1) 240.4X


----------



## azvrt

Currently Using:

Soundstream Reference 200
Soundstream Reference 300
DLS Genesis SA50 Class A
DLS Genesis DA100 Class A

Next setup:
Two Soundstream Reference Class A Picasso's
Soundstream Rubicon Class A 10.2
Genesis DA100 Class A

Not using in current or next setup
Soundstream Rubicon Class A Renoir
Soundstream Rubicon Class A 10.2
Soundstream Reference 200s
Two Soundstream Reference 500sx
Soundstream Reference 644s
Soundstream Reference 500
Soundstream Reference Class A 6.0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## BowDown

Butler Audio TDB-575

Yummy


----------



## subwoofery

bertholomey said:


> Curiosity - what are you replacing the Milbert with?


Modded US Amps TU-4360 (original no Xover) bias towards Class A and Tung Sol 12AX7 in. 

I live in an apartment, 1 parking space (girlfriend gets it), therefore my car is usually parked in the street. Even though I have an alarm, I'd rather replace my Milbert and move it to my home audio system. 

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

OK OK I will play

Sinfoni Prestigio x 2

Sinfoni Grave 

Sinfoni Presto Ad-Lib


----------



## chefhow

ID i2300x2 modded
ID i5800 modded


----------



## subwoofery

H-Audio Inc. said:


> OK OK I will play
> 
> Sinfoni Prestigio x 2
> 
> Sinfoni Grave
> 
> Sinfoni Presto Ad-Lib


lol, I knew you would join this thread  Which speakers are attached to the above speaker wires?  

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

subwoofery said:


> lol, I knew you would join this thread  Which speakers are attached to the above speaker wires?
> 
> Kelvin


Ok Ok man Kelvin you got me. I will tell.

XR3M -> Prestigio

XR6.5M -> Prestigio

3 XR3M -> Presto Ad-Lib

2 E300 12" -> Grave

Sandstorm *->* *"The storm is coming! Can you weather it?"*


----------



## ErinH

slow week at work...

(2) JL HD600/4
JL HD750/1


----------



## fatman406

--Monitor 1 MK 4.70

--Monitor 1 MK 2.120


----------



## subwoofery

H-Audio Inc. said:


> Ok Ok man Kelvin you got me. I will tell.
> 
> XR3M -> Prestigio
> 
> XR6.5M -> Prestigio
> 
> 3 XR3M -> Presto Ad-Lib
> 
> 2 E300 12" -> Grave
> 
> Sandstorm *->* *"The storm is coming! Can you weather it?"*


Hmm... Rears and center, sweeet! H800? 

Kelvin


----------



## SQ Audi

Focal Solid 4 x2
Focal Solid 1


----------



## Cablguy184

Linear Power 2.2hv / Linear Power 5002iq


----------



## ChrisB

This is what my 2011 system rebuild is currently looking like:










Lunar L60x2 for the full range drivers
Lunar L2125 for midbass duty
and Lunar L2200 for sub duty


----------



## SoundJunkie

ChrisB said:


> This is what my 2011 system rebuild is currently looking like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunar L60x2 for the full range drivers
> Lunar L2125 for midbass duty
> and Lunar L2200 for sub duty


The L2200 cleaned up REAL nice man !! I think I want it back....:laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06

Ugh my build is never to come


----------



## Ultimateherts

You guys have great gear indeed, how do you afford it?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ultimateherts said:


> You guys have great gear indeed, how do you afford it?


I'm a man-whore... I don't know about these guys... :laugh:


----------



## ChrisB

SoundJunkie said:


> The L2200 cleaned up REAL nice man !! I think I want it back....:laugh:


Everything's for sale BUT you may not want to know the price.


----------



## ReloadedSS

ChrisB said:


> This is what my 2011 system rebuild is currently looking like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunar L60x2 for the full range drivers
> Lunar L2125 for midbass duty
> and Lunar L2200 for sub duty


I think that's the most Lunar amps I've seen outside of a dealer inventory...sweet.


----------



## loginfailed

I'm using an MRV-1000 to run my subwoofer. 

I also have an MRV-F400 that is for my highs but I'm not using it yet.


----------



## bmxscion

RF 501bd for my 12" HE2 DVC sub. 
RF 551x for my mids/highs (love this amp!!)
additional 551x not being used but I have it for backup


----------



## evolution7tt

3 Exile Shifts (each bridged on tweets, mids, midbass) and an Elevation 500.1 for sub duty.


----------



## VaVroom1

Steg K402 - L631 (left side)
Steg K402 - L631 (right side)
Steg K203 - Diyma R12


----------



## Porsche

adcom 4702 in both my rides


----------



## BEAVER

Currently using PG Xenons, a X100.4 and a X600.1. I recently ordered a Massive NX5 for my next install.


----------



## kcsman

Running a powerbass xta 2250d powering 2 ppi ds series 15's and a asa 400.2 for my mids and highs.


----------



## mine4118

in my truck I have my trusty old PG zx350 and a PG saphire

In my Supra a PG xenon 200.4

In my altima- TBD but I have an ms8, morel hybrids, an ultimo and decisions to make onthe center channel and amps...


----------



## 1blualti

arc audio 4080xxd


----------



## 81maliblue

PPI art A404
PPI art A600.2
Rodek 250i
Zapco DC360.4 
bazooka 150
RF p3001
and soon to have a Zapco DC500.1


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD

Diamond Audio D7152
Diamond Audio D7104
e-audio 1000D


----------



## chu

2 pdx f4
2 pdx f6
2 pdx m12


----------



## Cruzer

Sundown sax 50.4
AQ1200d


----------



## michahobbs

Brax X2000.2 Graphic Edition
Brax X2400.2 Graphic Edition


----------



## DAT

michahobbs said:


> Brax X2000.2 *Graphic Edition*
> Brax X2400.2 *Graphic Edition*


Must be nice. 

Do you like them alot? I have a X2000 and a X2400 sitting in the closet right now...


----------



## michahobbs

Very pleased with them -- I was about to go with Sinfoni but got a deal I could pass up on the Brax. Sorry Sinfoni...


----------



## smgreen20

Space is at a premium, so it's 1 amp for me.

Audison LRx5.1k


Love that staggered power.


----------



## bryan5969

Using 4 Kickers
2 ZX650.4
2 zx2500.1

Unforturately, pictures keep failing to post.


----------



## Cruzer

bryan5969 said:


> Using 4 Kickers
> 2 ZX650.4
> 2 zx2500.1
> 
> Unforturately, pictures keep failing to post.


think u gotta have so many posts =/


----------



## bryan5969

Won't even load one.


----------



## rayheatfan

JL Audio 300/2
JL Audio 300/4 
JL Audio HD 600/4 
JL Audio 1000/1


----------



## WildNfast

Arc Audio KS 300.2 front doors SPX 17 Pro 6 1/2" Woofers
Arc Audio KS 300.2 front doors SPX 17 Pro Tweeters
Arc Audio KS 300.4 rear deck SPX 13 Pro Tweeters & Woofers
Arc Audio FD 1200.1 SWX 1043D in Custom hand built ported woofer enclosure


----------



## BowDown

Tube Driver Blue 575


----------



## Silver Supra

Car 1:

VRx 2.250.2
VRx 2.150.2

Car 2:

PG MS-275


----------



## dvnt88

Old-Skool Phoenix Gold TI 500.4 (hooked up to 2 sets of PG Xenon comps and a rear fill using CDT Audio CL41 comp set) and a TI 1200.1 (Hooked up to 2 PG TI12's svc, but am switching to a PG TI Elite 12 this week).


----------



## stereo_luver

Twister
F2-190 Bridged to Sub / 520 x 1 @ 2ohm
F4-380 Bridged to XR6.5M / 290 x 2 @ 4ohm
F2-300 XR3M / 150 x 2 @ 4ohm

And no DAT I don't want to sell the F4

Chuck


----------



## The Baron Groog

Genesis DM > 2x MD102
Genesis ST60 > MW162
Genesis ST60 > MW162
Genesis DM > Aliante 10Si

2nd car
Genesis S3 5Ch > speakers to be chosen!


----------



## memphiskane

JL 300/4
JL 500/1


----------



## WildNfast

Alpine CDA-117 W/HD Radio Full door Dyna Matting 0 gauge amp wire kit from the Stinger Battery to splitter for the amps.
Arc Audio KS 300.2 front doors SPX 17 Pro 6 1/2" Woofers
Arc Audio KS 300.2 front doors SPX 17 Pro *Tweeters
Arc Audio KS 300.4 rear deck SPX 13 Pro Tweeters & Woofers
Arc Audio FD 1200.1 SWX 1043D in Custom hand built ported woofer enclosure.


----------



## SoulFly

Using MTX Elite 1501d for sub. Mtx xd300 thunder for aura bass shakers and i plan to get a RF PBR 4 channel amp for highs, mainly for the amps size and efficiency.


----------



## tyroneshoes

fatman406 said:


> --Monitor 1 MK 4.70
> 
> --Monitor 1 MK 2.120


Had the same set up

great amps (I refinished them in charcoal)


----------



## Eastman474

Cdt audio sqa 4100 mids
Cat audio Sqa 2130 horns
JBL/Crown bpx2200.1 subs








possibly how the amp rack will go in the new build


----------



## samos69

Car 1: Alpine MRV-F505 for speakers, sub amp undecided

Car 2: Rockford Fosgate P4004 for speakers, no sub.

Both amps are sitting on the dining table awaiting installation this weekend (weather pending)


----------



## jimmyjames16

SS Ref 200 (Class A Mod)
SS Ref 300 (Class A Mod)
SS Ref 300 (Class A Mod)
Jl XD600/6


----------



## austin4heatwave

soon to be using a kicker 650.4 and a jbl/crown bpx 500.1


----------



## sqnut

Genesis Profile 4 Ultra-----> Polk SR 6500 mids + Scanspeak Illuminator tweets

Genesis Dual Mono-----> Polk MM 1204 sub


----------



## maKe|

Soon using. Collecting dust atm.

Genesis Dual Mono -> 6.5" Mids (Seas PW165/1)
Genesis Dual Mono -> Tweets (Seas RT 27F)
Mosconi AS300.2 -> Sub (Tempest X-2)


----------



## GTI-DNA

bkw73 said:


> I'm still stuck in the 90's...
> Soundstream REF 644s and 500s..And a lanzar opti pro 12...


I feel ya'. I am running LP 452 and 952 2 way active in front and an MTX Thunder 280 on sub duty.


----------



## aj1735

Using an xtant 604x and x1001. 

Not using a. JL 300 / 4


----------



## quickaudi07

JL Aduio 
300.4 V2
1000.1 Black V1

This is old pic of the trunk in my Audi A4.


----------



## dsauce16

a little shame to state but alpine mrp f550! upgrading in process


----------



## hill115side

Right now I am using three Rockford Fosgate, old school models.

Soon I will be changing them out for three Alpine PDX (already purchased).


----------



## audionutz

Porsche said:


> adcom 4702 in both my rides



Amp Envy!!!!!


----------



## hill115side

Really, which ones?


----------



## truckerfte

using

mtx thunder2300
mtx thunder2160

not using at the moment
thunder 280(x2)
an assortment of thunder, thunder pro, and thunderX series amps
massive n3, nx4
orion 222sx(x2)
Alphasonik 2050(x2)

needs to go to shop
orion 225hcca(x2)
orion 2150sx
orion 2500d
thunder 2300



and a few others i dont remember off the top of my head


----------



## minibox

Silver Supra said:


> Car 1:
> 
> VRx 2.250.2
> VRx 2.150.2
> 
> Car 2:
> 
> PG MS-275


When are you going to bring said cars to an NC meet so the rest of the NC Diyma crowd can appreciate them too???


----------



## Notloudenuf

minibox said:


> When are you going to bring said cars to an NC meet so the rest of the NC Diyma crowd can appreciate them too???


I think he's scared  :laugh:

4/30/11 High Point......BE THERE!!!!


----------



## finbar

Just one, a Mcintosh MC440.......


----------



## EmptyKim

Rockford Power 250x2 
JL Audio 500/1


----------



## Angrywhopper

JL Audio


----------



## yogegoy

Critical Mass 
ULA4x350CM-15²
ULA-A4x350 V1.0
(2) UL-A2500 V1.0


----------



## RFVega

*Re: What amps are you using?*

2 RF Punch 150's from 1989 (just before the HD's)

Have always run those generation of amps since I began in the scene in 1989.. 1 45, 45 & 75, 75 & 150 and finally 2 150's.


----------



## narcispy

Right now I've only got the JL XD600/6 in the car which I absolutely love

In storage I have

Phoenix Gold zx475ti
Phoenix Gold ti600.2
Planet Audio PA series 4ch amp


----------



## bmwproboi05

Focal FP 2.150
Jl Audio 500/1


----------



## Navy Chief

2 Sony XM-3046 (96 era) 

1 running 4 eclipse 8062 mid bass

1 running 1 JL 12W6 and a pair of USD waveguides


Not using PPI 2350DM (freshly restored for next project)

NIB Memphis Belle (looking to sell)


----------



## leepersc

dsauce16 said:


> a little shame to state but alpine mrp f550! upgrading in process


Dude, absolutely no reason to 'shame'! Old school rocks!!!


----------



## leepersc

I wanna go again please! 

* 2 - Alpine MRP-M1000's (Sub duty)
* 4 - Alpine MRP-F600's (Front doors, A-pillars, Kick panels)

 Undecided on this one: 1 - Alpine MRP-F300 (Rear Fill)

In storage I have: 3 - Eclipse XA1000's, 1 - XA5000, 1 - XA4000, 2 - XA2000
2 -Alpine MRV-1000's, 1 - Alpine MRV-F400, 4 Alpine MRV-F300's
To many Powerbass amps to list

Tristan is my hero!


----------



## tyroneshoes

This guy on mids and sub










and this lil guy on tweets


----------



## jhnkvn

2 x Xtant 2140c
DLS A6


----------



## Mack

I was using one channel of a Planet Audio 400.2, but a local place had a used US Amps USA-200 (this in silver)

Still rockin' a PA HVT-754 for my comps.


----------



## EclipseChris

Blaupunkt 4 chan that i had to repair,
Blitz audio 2 channel that is older than me,
and an AQ 3500.1 for teh lows!


----------



## Jazz'as

Tweeters - DIY Jean Hiraga Le Monstre" / The Monster Class-A 8W 
Mid/Bass - u-Dimension U-20vs
SUB - Hifonics Hercules VII


----------



## Jsracing

Car 1 (space is a premium)
JL XD700/5
- Ch 1-4 bridged for front comps (Morel Dotech Ovations)
- Ch 5 to sub (Infinity Ref860w)
Vidsonix 2ch Motorcycle Amp for crappy stock rear speakers (does the job fine for rear fill and I can adjust the volume separately for passengers and can input my son's DVD player into it so he can here more at the back while I listen to my stuff up front)

Car 2
Zapco Z250C4-SL bridged for front comps (Morel Tempo 6X)

I may pick up an Eclipse EA4200 as I found one for cheap at my local shop (it's a display/demo unit).
I'm also interested in the upcoming PPI Phantom Class D amps.
Also interested in the Zapco ST4 and ST2 amps...so small and still AB. And I like the really simple black look with big fins (reminds me of old school Monoblock amps). I can get these at really good prices too. Ah, the temptation. Too bad (or good thing) I don't have another car to use these in.


----------



## dratunes

pg ms goodness
ms 250 tweets
ms 275 mids
ms 2250 sub duty!!!


----------



## quickaudi07

finbar said:


> Just one, a Mcintosh MC440.......


Sexy amp!


----------



## quickaudi07

JL amps for now
JL 1000/1 Black edition
JL 450/4
JL 300/4


----------



## NIU_Huskies

US Acoustics USX-4085
- Bridged to put out 240 watts x 2 for my Infinity Kappa 60.5cs components in front

Alpine MRD-M501
- 275 watts @ 4 ohm for my 12" Infinity Kappa Perfect subwoofer


Currently waiting to go in: 
- JL Audio G6600 (to replace US Acoustics amp)
- Alpine MRP-M650 (to replace Alpine MRD amp)

In storage:
- Alpine MRD-M605


----------



## MDubYa

JL 300/4 active to Hertz HSK165
JL 300/2 rear fill to JL 6.5's
JL 250/1 to JL 10w3v3

All slash amps


----------



## mrzapco

(1) Zapco AG 360.4


----------



## jcollin76

Two twister f6-380's running my front stage and a bpx-2200.1 running my subs


----------



## whatsparks

Orion HCCA 2100
Orion HCCA 250
Orion HCCA 225


----------



## fischman

1 Massive Audio NX5

sent via Thunderbolt by the hand of Zeus.


----------



## UMWDawg92

Zed built alphasonik ma-2025
Rockford Fosgate Punch 40dsm
Rockford Fosgate Punch 200ix


----------



## dales

orion xtreme 800 (x2) on rockford Hx2 subs
orion xtreme 600.4 on Oz audio matrix 3 way seperates


----------



## TrickyRicky

4503IQ powering front Boston 2-way component set and rear Pioneer 2-way component set.


----------



## ChrisB

TrickyRicky said:


> 4503IQ powering front Boston 2-way component set and rear Pioneer 2-way component set.


It's about time you start using your Linear Power amplifiers instead of storing them in a closet.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I've had one install before that one, but I just dont like letting the whole world know (oops this is DIYMA right) lol.

Hey chris is also blue and guess whats going in there next to match it? Its going to power two big old woofers.


----------



## cleansoundz

ChrisB said:


> It's about time you start using your Linear Power amplifiers instead of storing them in a closet.


Agreed.


----------



## bigdwiz

whatsparks said:


> Orion HCCA 2100
> Orion HCCA 250
> Orion HCCA 225


Some of you guys must need a small nuclear reactor to power your gear?? I'd like to see pics of these 3 installed...


----------



## BuickGN

I have an oddball setup. Currently on a JL 6450 that's down to 5 channels and an old Infinity beta 300.

Just got a McIntosh 4 channel and probably getting the new Massive NX5 for the rest of ths system since the subs require very little power.


----------



## NCQ45

LRx5.1k. Maybe switching to Focal or Mosconi.


----------



## kapone

Blaupunkt. (THA slim series)


----------



## Yuck.

JL 450/4v2 for the midrange and tweets in the pillars
JL 300/2v2 to the door subs


----------



## AudioZeus

Sound Ordnance M-4075. I'm winning the battle for great sound...

Anyone have Triple ARC KS mini's? A 125.2 for tweets, 125.4 bridged for mids, and 500.1 for sub seems like a powerful/compact active setup.


----------



## sqcomp

bigdwiz said:


> Some of you guys must need a small nuclear reactor to power your gear?? I'd like to see pics of these 3 installed...












I'm waiting for my DC Power 320 Ampere alternator to arrive. This week I'm kicking the steel frame in the trunk pass through to hold these bad boys. They replace two LRx 2.9's and an LRx 4.5.

Something tells me running at 4 Ohms, I won't lack for transient power availability...


----------



## viper_x

2 x Helix Precision P400


----------



## Xmaximum

One of a Kind Genesis Sereis III Custom 4 Channel which has 2 channels of Dual Mono and 2 Channels of Stereo 60 with output stage of Stereo 100, also class A Bias. This thingy for my front stage


























Then a subtle Alpine PDX M12 for my Sub.


----------



## The Baron Groog

^Nice, i wish Genesis could still do their custom housings-have 2x DM and 2x ST60 I'd like to see in one chassis


----------



## Xmaximum

The Baron Groog said:


> ^Nice, i wish Genesis could still do their custom housings-have 2x DM and 2x ST60 I'd like to see in one chassis


Yeah Infact i would prefer a DM + ST 100 + ST60 + DMX = complete single amp solution for a 4 way setup. 

BTW, love your signature


----------



## The Baron Groog

Would be nice, mine only just fits my boot though!

lol, cheers


----------



## RazorTaz18

Infinity Kappa Four
Alpine M1000


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> Audison LRx 5.1k (tweets, midbass, sub)
> Audison LRx 2.4 (midrange) soon


Made a change. 

Mosconi 100.4 x 2
Mosconi 200.2


----------



## alglez

2 1000/1 jl audio 
1 hd600/4 jl audio


----------



## stereo_luver

bertholomey said:


> Made a change.
> 
> Mosconi 100.4 x 2
> Mosconi 200.2


^^^Bastage!!!!!!! I'll be there for next year! Same amps.

Finishing this year with:
Twister F4-380 Bridged to XR6M's
Twister F4-380 Bridged to XR3M-LE's
Twister F2-300 Bridged to ED 11Kv2

Chuck


----------



## chtaylor71

Audison Lrx5.1k
Audison Lrx4.1k


Want....
Thesis Quattro
Thesis Uno


----------



## sqshoestring

I swapped to:
Infinity kappa 4 Z
Alpine MRD-M301

So now instead of 4x50 highs and 1x500 sub (dragster 4050/alpine MRD-M500) I have 4x125 highs and 1x350 subs, maybe it will balance out better now but not had chance to run it much. This alpine seemed to sound deeper though, strange since they are very similar amps. (M500>>>M301)


----------



## Genxx

Truck-Zapco DC1000.4, DC350.2, DC200.2 x 3
Car-Zapco DC360.4, DC500.1
Kids Truck-Aura RPM4200, Autotek AMX100.2
Wifes SUV-Aura RPM4200, Aura RPM2300
New comp car in the wings-JL HD900/5 x 2, JL HD600/4 x 2, JL HD1200/1

Storage-Aura Reference x 3, Zapco DC1000.4, DC350.2, Autotek AMX200.2, sold off everything else


----------



## sqshoestring

No way am I listing storage, they are all over the house. I am getting rid of some just don't need them all.


----------



## Dzaazter

RF 25 to life special edition T1000 5 channel amp. Old school Us amps 50 for my center channel.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

Linear Power 952 (Tweets)
Linear Power 2502IQ (Mids)
Linear Power 8002SW (Subs)


----------



## X-runner

Tru Technology Billets:

Stage V B475s and B2200


----------



## Big Mike

In the sig:

Vibe BlackBox Bass4 and Stereo4 v1 are both sitting here waiting for me to install them.


----------



## Dzaazter

It always amazes me what people just have sitting around or in storage. Wish I had the coin to be a collector of old school gear too.


----------



## leorbolato

Xtant 4180 - mids and tws
Xtant A6001 - Sub


----------



## DinLuca

I just replaced one of my charcoal PPI's for an audison Lrx 2.9K, but i want to get back to PPI, only need to find a PC2150 in good shape. Love them


----------



## 88monte

JL 1000/1 (not v2) only amp worth mentioning in my collection.


----------



## Blister64

1 JL HD 600/4
2 JL 500/1v2's


----------



## maKe|

2x Genesis Dual Mono for active front end
Mosconi AS 300.2 for sub


----------



## allnpt0

Truck - Alpine 3566 Boston 6.43 Mcintosh MC443 SI BM MKIII
Car - Orion Xtreme 400 Mids HCCA 225R Kicker Freeair 10c's

Pete


----------



## SQ Audi

Very soon will be running Celestra FA or RA amps...just not sure which ones I am into...

Could be going for Rainbow IPaul also.


----------



## HiloDB1

Arc Audio SE's


----------



## 3cyltrbo

Xtant 3150


----------



## tyroneshoes

A single Zapco dc1000.4 powering my comps and single 10

Building up an Audio Art collection and will eventually swap to them and audiocontol or some dsp just because.

Or I may decide to use two rockford t3002s

And they will barely sound any different once all is tuned but I do it anyway


----------



## JariPozz

Audison Lrx 5.1k is all the amp I need.

Bought it brand new for 599€.

You cant beat that bang/buck nor bang/footprint.


----------



## ChrisB

Now I am using a JL Audio HD900/5 and I can't believe I didn't try one out sooner!


----------



## basshead

basshead said:


> Arc Audio KS300.4
> Arc Audio KS300.2
> Sundown SAZ-1500D


that was a long time ago...

Now

Arc Audio SE 4200
Arc Audio SE 2300 x2

I'm no longer looking at replacing amps


----------



## pyfocal

Soundstream Ref 4.920 on Scan D3004's and CDT ES04's 
Soundstream Ref 4.760 on SLS 6's 
Zapco 750.2 Bridged on Dayton HO12


----------



## piyush7243

Soundstream Ref 4.920 for Fronts
DLS Ultimate A6 for Subs


----------



## GoodyearJ

MB Quart ONX4.125 and Kicker ZX2500.1 installed
JL250/1V2 and Kicker ZX750.1 not installed


----------



## DAT

This new setup I'm installing:

*Sinfoni Prestigio's

Sinfoni Grave*


Last system had ARC SE's


----------



## mattyjman

Mosconi As 200.4 FTW


----------



## jockhater2

US Amp AX3000DE


----------



## tarantula

Audison LRx 5.1k:crown:


----------



## quickaudi07

went from 3 jl audio amps to 2 zukiaudio amps...


----------



## Angrywhopper

Thinking about trying the new PDX amps..


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.333613,-121.863063


----------



## PottersField

Polk Audio PA660 and PA880. Thinking really, really hard at trying their new Class D amps.


----------



## vapor77

2x Tru S45's, 1x Tru S25 to be installed in a week.
Mcintosh MC440 in the closet.


----------



## NRA4ever

My f250 has a old USAmp M42 Merlin & a Kenwood 250 watt sub amp My Ranger has a Phoenix Gold 475 ti & a JL Audio 500 sub amp


----------



## silversound

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e35/subfrontier/April2010057-1.jpg


Lunar Amps

minivan
8- L1500's
1- L100x2
1- L55x2
1- L2125

truck
2- L2125
1- L40x2

spare
2- L40x2


----------



## alski2503

i use a phoenix gold zx475ti for front stage,a zx450 for rear fill,and a mighty m100 for sub......love the sound of the old skool phoenix amps


----------



## FartinInTheTub

900/5


----------



## Conkle93

MC300


----------



## IIGQ4U

Kenwood XR-4S

Soon to be Arc Audio KS300.2 and Kenwood XR-1S.


----------



## Bluliner

a/d/s/ PQ20.2 x 2


----------



## BEAVER

I recently picked up a JBL BPX500.1 and a GTO1004. Should work well enough for who it's for.


----------



## magnumsrt806

In my magnum rockford t2500bd t 1000-4 my honda jl 6 channel can't remmber model number and a punch 400-4 in my maxima jl 300/4 currently undecided on a sub amp. Systems 4 life.


----------



## tyroneshoes

now using a Linear Power 952 IQ on my esb tweets an audio art 200.2 on the esb mids and a pdx m6 on my ultimo sc. Really like the new pdx amps.


----------



## enemyofsilence

saz-2500 with a soon to be saz-100.4d


----------



## Brian_smith06

Pretty sure I posted before but going to again

3 id q700.2's 2 installed 1 spare incase
1 id q1200.1
All modified

Considering selling off and running either 
2 jl 450/4's and a 1000/1
Or
2 jl 900/5's


----------



## subwoofery

Brian_smith06 said:


> Pretty sure I posted before but going to again
> 
> 3 id q700.2's 2 installed 1 spare incase
> 1 id q1200.1
> All modified
> 
> Considering selling off and running either
> 2 jl 450/4's and a 1000/1
> Or
> 2 jl 900/5's


If you want to get rid of your ID, I think the best option is #2 : 2 x HD900/5 

Apparently the Slash amps measures well but don't have guts and headroom... 

Kelvin


----------



## Brian_smith06

subwoofery said:


> If you want to get rid of your ID, I think the best option is #2 : 2 x HD900/5
> 
> Apparently the Slash amps measures well but don't have guts and headroom...
> 
> Kelvin


Yeah I'm leaning towards the 2 900/5's would save a ton of room and far more efficient. 

Would bridge one on the mids and use 2 channels of the other for tweeters leaving 2 channels open for if I ever run a 3 way front


----------



## madmaxz

Rockford Power t600-4 bridged to the fronts jbl c608gti
Rockford Power t400-4 bridged to the rears jbl p650c
Rockford Power t1500bd-cp to sub Arc Audio black series wired at 8ohm for 500watts when i get my 2nd black 12 the pair will be getting 1100 watts at 4ohm 

may pick up a t2500bdcp and do 2000 @ 4ohm to the pair


----------



## DR OBLIVION

RockfordFosgate Power T400-4 to MB Quart Q Series Mids/Tweets/Midbass
Looking for a RockfordFosgate T1500-1BD to push my 3-12W6's


----------



## riceandpho

JL Audio 300/2 for front
JL Audio 300/4 Bridged for rear
JL Audio 500/1 for 2 12w3v2 in H.O Box
i wonder if i should swap the 300 around, thinking of running the 300/4 bridged front and 300/2 for rear, but i hear that bridged makes more distortion.


----------



## NIU_Huskies

NIU_Huskies said:


> US Acoustics USX-4085
> - Bridged to put out 240 watts x 2 for my Infinity Kappa 60.5cs components in front
> 
> Alpine MRD-M501
> - 275 watts @ 4 ohm for my 12" Infinity Kappa Perfect subwoofer
> 
> 
> Currently waiting to go in:
> - JL Audio G6600 (to replace US Acoustics amp)
> - Alpine MRP-M650 (to replace Alpine MRD amp)
> 
> In storage:
> - Alpine MRD-M605


Funny, but this ^ wasn't even that long ago.

Now, it looks like this:

JL Audio G6600 - four channels bridged @ 4 ohms powering Hertz ML165 mids and two channels @ 4 ohms powering Rainbow Germanium tweeters

Memphis 16-MC1.1100 - Powering two Hertz HX300 @ 2 ohms


----------



## BuickGN

Just went from a Zed Leviathan to a JL HD 600/4 and the difference is night and day. Power output seems higher with the JL. Noise floor is lower on the JL. Plus the fact that it fits under the seats is very nice.


----------



## Belle

A/d/s Pq20 Brandnew in box...PPI a300.2, a100.2, a600.2 art series.


----------



## TMOY2000

ditto....some of the best old skool stuff and properly cared for and set-up these are...forever.I cannot say that of anything made today that is something any of my mainstream customers would or could ever afford...and I am weird I am told because I never sell someone something i would not buy or set-up myself unless they desire it specifically, and actually decline some jobs because I dont believe in their value....besides, like paint jobs, everyone wants the 5grand deal for 800......and when something goes wrong it's YOU that did it.lol...my work is word of mouth and repeat customers only, I have not advertized anything in over ten years. That being said we are a small company doing specialties, each of us but two helpers work fulltime elsewheres, mostly government contract work.
but your post and words ring truer than most can imagine. wisdom sometimes is quite obvious, lol, thanks


----------



## antikryst

just swapped out my db drive okur 80.4 amp (80W front + 200W sub) to a focal fpp4100 amp (90W + 240W sub) and the difference is night and day. 

slight audible hiss is gone. better separation of instruments. fuller sound overall. punchier mid bass and better bottom end from the same speakers and sub (focal v30 + focal 21v2).

was supposed to go with the mosconi gladden one 120.4 but it was out of stock and went ahead with the fpp and got it installed.

now I'm really happy with my system.


----------



## underdog

Gathering "Old school" Zapco Reference.
I may start collecting them.
Big ol surfboards
For current build
Have: REF 1100.1 / 350.2x2 / 360.4


----------



## WildNfast

2) KS series Arc Audio 300.2([email protected],<.01%[email protected]) to Hybird 
Audio L6 SE's and Image Dynamics horn tweeters up front, soon to be a 
3rd 300.2 for already purchased L8 SE's. 6's will go into kicks. Just 
waiting to get custom door panels.
1) KS series Arc Audio 300.4([email protected],<.02%[email protected]) Alpine SPX 13 type-X and Vifa tweeter's on the back deck.
1) FD series Arc Audio 1200.1([email protected]) was to SWR 1043D type X sub. 
It blew. Who knew volume 35 could be a bad thing! I was news to me, 
until I heard it tear apart! It will soon be a DD 3515 powered by KS series 
Arc Audio 1000.1 [email protected],<.05%[email protected] watts.


----------



## IIGQ4U

1 Arc Audio KS300.2
1 Kenwood XR-1S


----------



## strakele

2 x MB Quart DSC4125 bridged to midbass and midranges
Clarion DPX11551 to subs

Also have an Arc KS300.2


----------



## full dp

My two babies....

For seps









For subs


----------



## dobslob

It depends o the vehicle for me.

Silverado Quad Cab has Audison Thesis Quattro and Uno running Hertz MLK2s and a Diamond Audio Hex S124

Old GTI has Audison LRX5.1k running HSK163.4 and a pair of ESF25.5

New GTI is getting Hertz HDP5 running Audison Voce AV6.5, AV3.0 and AV1.1s with an HX250D.5

Jeep YJ rock crawler has Rockford PBR300-4 and PBR300-1 running Hertz ESK165 and a Hertz ES300D.4

Wife's car has Audison SR4 and SR1Dk on HSK165.4 and a pair of HX300D.4


----------



## --Kei--

In use an Alpine 3553 and an Alpine 3566.









Stored an Alpine 3552, an Alpine MRV-F400 (old V12), an Alpine Flex 5 MRP-F356 and a pioneer GM-X404.

Would like a 3554, 3555 or a 3558 to replace the 3553 at some point.


----------



## s4k4zulu

--Kei-- said:


> In use an Alpine 3553 and an Alpine 3566.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stored an Alpine 3552, an Alpine MRV-F400 (old V12), an Alpine Flex 5 MRP-F356 and a pioneer GM-X404.
> 
> Would like a 3554, 3555 or a 3558 to replace the 3553 at some point.


and looks like u still have room for more


----------



## Coppertone

JL Audio HD 750/1 and JL audio XD 400/4....


----------



## StockA4

Orion HCCA 225, 250, 275 (for the back).
Orion SX 222, 2150 (for the front). 

With no electrical upgrades! Just kidding. I'm kind of reffering to, (and clowning) a different thread. The aforementioned amps aren't in yet. The HCCA's are still sitting unused in their boxes, and the SX's are stacked beside them. I have alot of prep work to do on the car first.


----------



## bbotelhoHI

i have a DLS A6 and a DLS A2 sitting, waiting to be installed in the next ride. but right now i have a DLS CA22 bridged to my sub. nothing fancy or too exotic


----------



## dB-STi

Genesis Profile 4
Genesis Profile Sub
Nakamichi PA-504


----------



## quickaudi07

Full Morel setup, 
amps are Zuki 4ch amp and Zuki mono block.


----------



## mullenmullen

2 masterstroke class a
2 masterstroke 1500's


----------



## Vanlan

Memphis 16-st-3004
Zapco Ref 350.2

Total Cost- $150.
Craigslist FTW!


----------



## stony22

JBL A6000 - Running 2-15" JBLw15GTI's
JBL BPx1100 - Running 2-10" JBL P1020's
JBL GTO1004 - Running 4 - 6 1/2 JBL P662's 
JBL GTO1004 - Running 2-JBL T030's & JBL t06's Kickpanels/ 2 JBL P32's Center channel

But things are changing fast, so we'll see what's running it next week


----------



## DJ Welfare

JL 300/4 v2 
JL 250/1 v2

Most likely going to upgrade the 300/4 for a Tru S45 when the opportunity is there


----------



## senna

genesis dm
genesis dmx


----------



## psychon

(2) DLS TA2
(1) DLS A3
(1) DLS A6


----------



## RPercival

Punch 800a4
Punch 800a2

Total cost, $100.


----------



## TrickyRicky

RPercival said:


> Punch 800a4
> Punch 800a2
> 
> Total cost, $100.


Where the hell did you get such a great deal. I've always wanted a 800a4 but many ask too much for it. Thats a complete set up right there.


----------



## ChrisB

TrickyRicky said:


> Where the hell did you get such a great deal. I've always wanted a 800a4 but many ask too much for it. Thats a complete set up right there.


I paid $115 for a Punch 300x and a Power 1000bd from a friend of mine. I sold them to my cousin and the last time he was in, he offered to give them back to me. If he offers to give them back to me again, I will not say no!


----------



## TrickyRicky

ChrisB said:


> I paid $115 for a Punch 300x and a Power 1000bd from a friend of mine. I sold them to my cousin and the last time he was in, he offered to give them back to me. If he offers to give them back to me again, I will not say no!


:laugh: But why? A BD1000 is a good sub amp, I guess aslong as you have the amperage for it, lol. 

The only thing I can say for sure is those "a2" series amps run extremly hot. Sometimes I wonder how my car didnt burn down, :laugh:.


----------



## fish

fish said:


> Alpine PDX 4.150 & 1.1000
> 
> 
> Looking to change soon.



I've been using a pair of HD600/4's for a while now. I just added an HD750/1 to the equation.


----------



## Ianarian

> The only thing I can say for sure is those "a2" series amps run extremly hot. Sometimes I wonder how my car didnt burn down, :laugh:.


Agreed!

JBL 4ch (old)
Memphis MCD 1.1
Almani 4ch


----------



## soundboy

My list:

Using: 

McIntosh MC4000M

Not using:

JL Audio 300/4
JL Audio 300/2
Sony XES-M1 (x3)
Sony XES-M3 (x3)


----------



## bbotelhoHI

psychon said:


> (2) DLS TA2
> (1) DLS A3
> (1) DLS A6


got any pics of the build :wideeyed:





soundboy said:


> My list:
> 
> Using:
> 
> *McIntosh MC4000M*


THIS, or an MC440M would be a dream come true! i just cant stomach the $3000, used, price tag for a 4000M


----------



## RPercival

TrickyRicky said:


> Where the hell did you get such a great deal. I've always wanted a 800a4 but many ask too much for it. Thats a complete set up right there.


A guy on Craigslist was selling an 'Amp and Sub' for $50. The amp was the 800a4 and the sub was a Dayton 10" in an Obcon box. I sold the box and sub for $50 thus making the amp free. And then i bought the a2 for $100. I'm working on an 1100a2 also.


----------



## BettaJetta

Sinfoni 90.2
ALpine 150.2 (x3)
Ground Zero GZPA 2.3000d


----------



## redbaronace

zapco


----------



## tipptop

DLS RA50.

Looking at a HD900/5 for a bit more bump. Love the RA50 though, just a beautiful beautiful amplifier.


----------



## NucFusion

Currently running JL audio xd 500/3


----------



## BuickGN

Currently an HD900/5 and 600/4. I was temped to do two 600/4 and an 750/1 but I wanted to try a 2-amp solution that fit under the seats first.


----------



## waldojeffershead

NucFusion said:


> Currently running JL audio xd 500/3


My sister has that amp powering a stealth box and stock components in an element.

That is a liquid sounding amp.


I'm currently running a Zuki Audio new eleets 4 channel and a Zed Audio Kronos to my subs


----------



## NucFusion

I really like the sound from the xd amps, but I do still have my old early 90's punch dsm 40I and 60ix. Amps to fall back on.


----------



## 09G8GT

JL HD900/5

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mht_v10

planet audio 
using:
P1502
P704 
P752

not using:
3 P502


----------



## psychon

bbotelhoHI said:


> got any pics of the build :wideeyed:



Here you go, sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## chijioke penny

tru tech TO3.4150
tru tech Sledgehammer x2
PPI PCX4125
RF 801S


----------



## Dzaazter

Was going with a zapco 1000.2, 1000.4, and 650.6 originally. Wasn't sure what combo of amps I would've used. All of a sudden, I changed everything before even installing, now going with 2 zuki eleet 4's..maybe a 3rd ellet 4 for subs or something else for sub. Zapco amps will be up for sale soon, PM me if interested before I post them.


----------



## srool

I use:
Celestra RA220x
Celestra RA475x
Celestra FA1.6k


----------



## Navy Chief

Since were talking about the great deals we got. I am about to redo my system around the PPI A1200 I picked up this weekend for $100. I traded the guy a US Acoustics 2150 and 4050 that I literally bought less than 24 hours earlier for $100 off of craigslist because they were so cheap. I am going to run the A1200 with the 2350DM that I have had sitting on the shelf for a year now waiting for a friend. 1300 watts of classic PPI, 15 and 20 yrs old respectively. I love craigslist.


----------



## GoodyearJ

I'm jumping the gun a bit, but I'm excited. I'm upgrading my ZX2500.1 for a SounDigital12kD. Should have it in 2 weeks


----------



## Marky

I am stll running 2 Nakmichi PA-300s and 2 PA300II amps I bought in 84 and 85, Still going strong. The older stuff is better imo


----------



## Mark03GT

Hertz HDP4 - 2x150w to the components and 1x500w to the sub


----------



## quickaudi07

Zuki Audio 4 ch and Zuki Mano block..... love em

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 1boostup

2 harman/kardon TC600's on front stage 
2 JBL bpx2200's on 6 old school JBL GTI 12's


----------



## Coppertone

JL Audio HD750/1
JL Audio HD600/4


----------



## atomall

PPI A404.2 front stage, A600.2 sub.


----------



## Tnutt19

Currently installing chrome shadows


----------



## TrickyRicky

Twister F4 240 for the components and Kenwood KAC1023 for a 12" pair of subs (which pretty soon will be a single 12").


----------



## DAT

Tnutt19 said:


> Currently installing chrome shadows


Nice, I like them.

I'm currently installing some Sinfoni - Prestigo's


----------



## SQ Audi

As of next week or so, Two JL Audio HD 900/5's


----------



## bertholomey

DAT said:


> Nice, I like them.
> 
> I'm currently installing some Sinfoni - Prestigo's


True works of art IMO. Should be amazing on the drivers you have chosen


----------



## Dzaazter

Originally a RF Power 1000 25 to Life

Collected a bunch of zapcos to go active:
1000.2
350.2
1000.4
650.6

Plans changed again...now going with:

2 Zuki Eleet 4's
Either the zapco 1000.2 or 350.2 for sub duty. Going full active


----------



## flex414

Rockford Fosgate 40i dsm
Yamaha YPA-1000
PPI PC21400.2


----------



## Coppertone

Soon to be Zuki Eleet 5 channel to replace my for sale JL Audios HD750/1 & HD600/4....


----------



## ghostmechanic

Meet the twins 

Took me a lifetime to find my babies lol


----------



## GavGT

I'm using Genesis profile sub and profile 2, and will soon be adding a profile 4 ultra tweaked by Mr Genesis himself with Burr Brown dacs etc.

Gav


----------



## scott88

I'm running,
Alpine Mrp-m650
Kicker kx200.2
Kenwood kac-929


----------



## rideit

1 6 channel JL (front and rear soundstage)
1 Sundown 1200 (subs)
1 MTX 2130 (thing is an amazing OS four channel, 75w a 4 ohm bridged, realistically puts out 100-110) midbass...


----------



## aj1735

One vehicle is 
2 JL 500/1 v1 
JL 300/4

Vehicle 2
Alpine MRV f545 
Alpine MRD M1005 

Extra laying around trying to sell :
Denon DCA - 3500 5 channel 
Alpine MRV f540 
Alpine MRD m501 
Alpine MRV f345 brand new 
MTX 81001 that needs repaired 
Xtant 604x 
Xtant 603x no cover 
Diamond Audio D3 400.1 needs repaired


----------



## audiobaun

2-Hifonics Cyclops VIII @2ohms mono
1-Hifonics Odin VII @2ohms stereo
1-Hifonics Vulcan [email protected]
Ive gone back to Old School Power


----------



## sqshoestring

Right now:
Infinity kappa Z [email protected] class D seems to work great.

Pulled out the alpine M301 350rms (nice, but not enough powa) and put in a kenwood 9104D 900rms or whatever it is. It has more power for sure but why am I messing with my EQ now, it is different, and far under clipping range. I don't even know if I would clip this amp before the subs were way overpowered. Seems to have more 50Hz, boost and SS are off not figure out what the deal is yet though the difference is minimal. Unfortunately I don't want to drive the car much because I don't want to fuel it up lol.


----------



## MattyC

Soundstream DTR1.1700D...


----------



## pjc

I'm running a trio of old school Audio Arts. A 120.2 on my tweeters, 400.2 on mids, and another 400.2 on a sub.


----------



## Coppertone

Mosconi AS100.4
Sound stream DS100
JL Audio HD 750/1


----------



## GRIFTER9931

JL Slash series

1000/1
450/4
300/4

Next car will be Mc's


----------



## TrickyRicky

Will either be using a MMATS D100HC (as soon as it gets repaired) or an PG 3.0x on a pair of 10" woofers. My mids and highs are good with the power my head unit puts out (its clean enought for me so no amps for them).


----------



## hpilot2004

Sinfoni_USA said:


> Just as the topic says...
> 
> What are you using in your systems ?


Arc Audio KS 900.6, love it!:


----------



## bertco

Mac MCC602TM and Zapco Rf 500.1(sub) ..


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Running Audio Art mid 90s built amps and could not be happier.


----------



## YellowC4S

Zuki Eleets 4ch(front 2-way active)
Zuki Eleets Hybrid 5ch (rear 2-way active and sub)


----------



## papasin

3xPPI Phantom P900.4


----------



## snake hunter

JL HD 600/4 and 750/1 in the car

JL Slash 300/2 and 500/1 in the truck


----------



## audiobaun

I have just switched out and testing some of my old school amps at the moment,on a pair of tens,3way components, 2way components, and a pair of tweets, on the subs Autotek BTS [email protected],Front and tweets a Hifonics Odin [email protected], and rear fill a Hifonics Vulvan [email protected],pretty decent atm


----------



## HOU1PTT

(3) Linear Power Amps..


----------



## cruzinbill

Audison 6.9k & 1.1k


----------



## ousooner2

Audison SR1dk & either ID q450.4 or Arc KS300.4 soon. Can't decide. Or do I just stick with the p900.4. Ahhh!


----------



## RADRaze2KX

Cadence Ultradrive Z1500CF Stereo High Power Amp
Cadence Ultradrive Z600 Four Channel Amp


----------



## soundboy

soundboy said:


> My list:
> 
> Using:
> 
> McIntosh MC4000M
> 
> Not using:
> 
> JL Audio 300/4
> JL Audio 300/2
> Sony XES-M1 (x3)
> Sony XES-M3 (x3)


Got in later time 4x Sony XES-M50 amps.. 
So the system will be change from this about the amps setup : 










To this : 











Other thing have got idea some in second (use now) car if got "new" car summer 2012 to use old XES amps M1 and M3..

In "new" car will be the system over..


----------



## 2000c43

McIntosh MC440M

Sounds great and never had any problems with it.


----------



## Ampman

Hope it's ok to post on this thread, I'm using all old school made in USA amps consisting of, 1 PPI PC450 1 AUTOTEK 7150, 2 HIFONICS PLUTO'S VII at the moment. A clean sound with lots of kick.


----------



## Z-Roc

I have Mcintosh mc440 but looking for mcc301M to complete my system


----------



## Ampman

Z-Roc said:


> I have Mcintosh mc440 but looking for mcc301M to complete my system


Never heard a Mcintosh amp but seen good reviews about them.


----------



## Reimers

im running a cerwin vega stealth 220.2 and a cerwin vega stealth 500.1


----------



## naiku

Alpine MRV-F345 and an MRD-M605.


----------



## MoreMoneyThanSense

Massive audio N2 for the sub and Massive audio Nx4 for the mids and highs. I am waiting on a used amp and crossovers to arrive to run my tweters seperatly since I cant get the tunning the way I like.


----------



## eye_see_you

Zuki Audio 5 Channel Giant Class D


----------



## Khymera-B

JL 500/1 Sundown
SAX100.4


----------



## jriggs

Soundstream HRU.4 and RF T1000-1 bdcp.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Hertz HDP 5 950 watt 
Audiocontrol LC6i


----------



## llriche

Aura rpm4200 (tweeters and rear fill)
Aura rpm4200 bridged (front mids)
Aura rpm2300 (sub)


----------



## vwjmkv

JL 300/4 bridged for front Mids
JL 300/4 for front tweeters and rear fill

JL HD750 for Sub

loving it so far.


----------



## ehaze

zapco dc 1000.4 (fronts)
zapco dc 1100.1 (sub)

they are sort of large, but do the job!


----------



## CarGuru

Car 1: LRx1.2k, LRx2.9, LRx4.1k
car 2: HD600/4, HD750/1
Car 3: Kenwood X1200m, LRx2.9, LRx2.4
Car 4: PDX v9, PDX f4


----------



## fish

CarGuru said:


> Car 1: LRx1.2k, LRx2.9, LRx4.1k
> car 2: HD600/4, HD750/1
> Car 3: Kenwood X1200m, LRx2.9, LRx2.4
> Car 4: PDX v9, PDX f4


Damn dude, you got more cars than I do amps!


----------



## fish

CarGuru said:


> Car 1: LRx1.2k, LRx2.9, LRx4.1k
> car 2: HD600/4, HD750/1
> Car 3: Kenwood X1200m, LRx2.9, LRx2.4
> Car 4: PDX v9, PDX f4


Damn dude, you got more cars than I do amps! Nice ones at that.


----------



## Bluenote

JL HD 600/4 = Midrange & Tweeters
JL HD 600/4 = Bridged to 300 for Midbass
JL HD 1200/1 = Subwoofer


----------



## apocalyptic17

JL audio slash 500/5 
great low to mid power total system amp 
wish they still made these.


----------



## DAT

hmm Maybe MOSCONI ZERO's ?


----------



## db_Outlaw

For the longest time I ran Zapco C2k amps.
One 6.0 for tweets, 1 for midrange, 1 for midbass, 1 (2 when I was into SPL) 9.0s on the subs.

Going to switch one an Audison LRX 5.1 go do something a little simpler in my daily driver.


----------



## Fronty2011

Arc Audio KS300.4


----------



## geogena

Crescendo Sonata 4 x 2 running a 3 way full active


----------



## BEAVER

Picked up an Alpine PDX-V9 last week. Hope to have it installed soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Mosconi...


----------



## BowDown

Aura MR series. 675h & 2150

Sent from my cell.


----------



## Bad_Cheetah

Adcom GFA-4404 Mids and Tweets
Soundstream Reference 800.4 Sub-Woofer


----------



## D-Bass

I run Two RF T1500-1dbCP for subs, a T600-2 on my Hertz XL6.5's and half of a T600-4 on my tweeters(active with BitOne.1)


----------



## theoldguy

PDX4.100 for my 4"s and tweets. PDX4.150 for my 10"s in the doors.


----------



## Angrywhopper

JL Audio XD500/3 now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbp775

Tru B4100 stage 3 - bridged to fronts (passive)
Tru B2200 stage 4 - bridged to sub

Wish I can do one more B2200 and go active, but there's no more room.


----------



## ousooner2

Audison SR1dk on sub duty
Image Dynamics Q450.4 active


----------



## for2nato

All PPI Sedona series straight out the 90's. 

Sent from your moms bedroom using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## iLLest1aLive

On the hunt for a front stage at the moment.
Kicker ZX1500.1 for my sub stage but hopefully ill upgrade all amps to sundown soon.


----------



## theoldguy

iLLest1aLive said:


> On the hunt for a front stage at the moment.
> Kicker ZX1500.1 for my sub stage but hopefully ill upgrade all amps to sundown soon.


why do you have so many stages? when I go to a concert, there is only one stage.


----------



## Bycher

old school only  Butler TD750, Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.5


----------



## djbreal87

In process of purchasing the Arc Audio KS 1200.1, or the XDi 2000.1 (undecided on which to use for my Arc Black series 12's)


----------



## tyroneshoes

Jut this guy on whats in my sig. Old faithful.










I was debating using it active and adding a sub amp but I dont need to. It would be almost inaudible.


----------



## EricP72

tyroneshoes said:


> Jut this guy on whats in my sig. Old faithful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating using it active and adding a sub amp but I dont need to. It would be almost inaudible.


My favorite full range class d amp! Just wish they had a 2000 watt sub amp match.


----------



## putergod

GTO: Mmats M3000.1D and SQ4160
Audi: Mmats HiFi-6150D (once it's available again)
Saab: US Amps AX-5600
House: Several old school Carvers


----------



## 05impalaSS

JL Audio 300/4v2 (fronts and rear)
JL Audio HD750/1 (subs)

Did away with the Diamond D7 amps. Too big and wanted something smaller. The JL's sound just as good though!


----------



## DAT

05impalaSS said:


> JL Audio 300/4v2 (fronts and rear)
> JL Audio HD750/1 (subs)
> 
> Did away with the Diamond D7 amps. Too big and wanted something smaller. The JL's sound just as good though!


Come on man, not as good but nice.... I've used both and those D7's are built like tanks, and better sounding than the JL's


----------



## HiloDB1

Switched up to Audio System Twister amps.


----------



## Coppertone

HiloDB1 said:


> Switched up to Audio System Twister amps.


Ballaaaaa, lol good deal.


----------



## 05impalaSS

DAT said:


> Come on man, not as good but nice.... I've used both and those D7's are built like tanks, and better sounding than the JL's


They both flew the coop, the D7402 completely blew to the point the was smoke coming out of the rear 6X9 holes and the D7104 3 channels stopped working. So I said screw it. The funny thing is I had a D7152 for back up for the D7402 and the D7152 ran strong. Dont get me wrong the D7's are nice amps but large and very power hungry. So, now I have 3 D7's sitting in the basement.


----------



## sqshoestring

Infinity kappa 4ch still working great on highs, put a kenwood 9104D on subs and I thinks maybe its not quite as good on this particular setup; it does not seem to hit as hard at 20Hz/etc as the alpine did even though it has more power. I changed the EQ some and its not bad and works fine. Given the IB 15s trying to get 20Hz is not your typical sub setup. Strange part is I hid the alpine 500w away and still can't find it lol, should have put it with my other amps I guess and not had time to run around the house searching. How do you lose a sub amp, I can't believe it lol. I'd like to get it back in and compare. I ran both amps with all the SS filters and boost/etc shut off since the 880 can do what I need. The alpine seemed to reach a little deeper and shake the car more, while the kenwood will go 'louder' some of the lowest tones are not as strong....is what it seems like to me. Like I said most would not care about this anyway. Have another problem with the AC blower to fix first.


----------



## deetwo

US acoustics USX-4065


----------



## diatribe

MBQUART QAA4250 front stage:










Orion 1200D substage:


----------



## bgalaxy

Been working a little bit to acquire a tube amp setup. Traded a sub amp for the 2150 as the kid had no interest in SQ then picked up the 5ch off ebay. The 2150 pushes a pair of 8's in the doors and the 575 pushes the 6's and tweets with the 5th channel to the rear mono for fill for the back seat passengers. 










Excuse the wiring, apparently I didn't snap any pics after I cleaned everything up.


----------



## Ampman

bgalaxy said:


> Been working a little bit to acquire a tube amp setup. Traded a sub amp for the 2150 as the kid had no interest in SQ then picked up the 5ch off ebay. The 2150 pushes a pair of 8's in the doors and the 575 pushes the 6's and tweets with the 5th channel to the rear mono for fill for the back seat passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the wiring, apparently I didn't snap any pics after I cleaned everything up.


Those are nice amps, I've always wanted to hear one of those, did you know that for every 20 watts of the power those amps put out that it equals 100 watts of transistor output just in case you didn't know, have a bless one?


----------



## bgalaxy

Not sure what the output power equals between the two, but I can say there is no shortage of throttle with them. I was a little concerned about dropping down almost 1/2 the power I had in solid state, but now not so much


----------



## Jbuecker71

Memphis mojo 16-mc2000d


----------



## tm4n6910

punch p-400 running 6 speakers lol


----------



## DeanE10

Mosconi AS200.4, AS100.2 & AS300.2


----------



## Shadowmarx

DeanE10 said:


> Mosconi AS200.4, AS100.2 & AS300.2


You go Brah... I'm jelly......


----------



## SQ Audi

Change of plans, HELIX A4S and A2S

Class A Goodness!


----------



## narvarr

DeanE10 said:


> Mosconi AS200.4, AS100.2 & AS300.2


When did you make the switch from Zapco?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

narvarr said:


> When did you make the switch from Zapco?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


About a month ago... Sold all of my Zapco Gear to PJC who turned around and sold it a week later because it wouldn't "fit" in his truck.

I say "fit" because it's a new truck and he is not ready to cut panels just yet


----------



## podsmack

Daily driver uses Diamond Audio D5
600.2, 300.4 and 600.1

Project vehicle uses Soundstream Class A 10.0 and Picasso "Mid 90's gear".

Not using Zapco Ref 350.2, 360.4, 500.1 as i have another project in the works


----------



## Nocturnus

I'll be running new school SoundStream Ref 4.400 and Ref 1.1000 when/if I ever start/finish my install.


----------



## quickaudi07

DeanE10 said:


> Mosconi AS200.4, AS100.2 & AS300.2


Sounds like great sounding amps!!!!!

ME>
Mosconi AS100.4, AS100.4, AS300.2

I went from Zuki's to Mosconi!

Great amps!


----------



## Kellyo77

quickaudi07 said:


> Sounds like great sounding amps!!!!!
> 
> ME>
> Mosconi AS100.4, AS100.4, AS300.2
> 
> I went from Zuki's to Mosconi!
> 
> Great amps!


Are you able to hear any differences between the Zuki's and the Mosconi?

I'd love to try either one of those.


----------



## Rs roms

Focal Fp 4.75 Le
Harman Kardon Ca1500m

Anyone using this HK mono?


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Mosconi AS200.4 & AS100.2

No 300.2 


And went from 1st gen Alpine PDX


----------



## boosted2.7

Audison LRX 4.3 and Audison SRX1D


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

JL 300/2 & Rockford Fosgate 500M. HD600/4 coming soon.


----------



## quickaudi07

Kellyo77 said:


> Are you able to hear any differences between the Zuki's and the Mosconi?
> 
> I'd love to try either one of those.


You really cant go wrong with Zuki amps, they are great build, clean, nice slick look, and lot of power to push your system depending on the amp.

2 reasons why I went with Mosconi,
1- I wanted to do active setup, and have rear fill. 
2- Mosconi are smaller amps than Zukis, 
and 3 - It feels like Mosconi has more control over my speakers (Morels all around) than my previous amps. But also that could be because I had them passive and now I'm Active.

Now my thoughts, 
They are very detailed in sound, very natural sound, great controls also easy to get too, easy cabling hookup, and are 1/2 of the size than my Zuki 4ch.

Now on the other hand, AS300.2 is Bigger than my Zuki Mono Block, and it seems like it has more power @4ohms than Zuki...

I really like them and I will post a build log of my trunk when i get a minute or 2....

Both amps are great and you will be happy with either,, but if its a personal choice, I go with Mosconi...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW

I'm running older Alpine V12 amps...MRV1507 to fronts, MRV-T407 for rear fill (hardly ever used), and a MRV-T757 running the sub.


----------



## EmptyKim

adrenalinejunkie said:


> JL 300/2 & *Rockford Fosgate 500M*. HD600/4 coming soon.


Nice! I used to run one of those.

Currently running:
Rockford Fosgate 250x2
JL Audio 500/1


----------



## alligatorman

Arc Audio 300.4 bridged for HAT Clarus 6
Arc Audio 300.4 bridged for ID 12VQD4


----------



## nextproject

2 Massive Audio NX4's and an N3... All under my front seats with my MS8


----------



## DeanE10

quickaudi07 said:


> You really cant go wrong with Zuki amps, they are great build, clean, nice slick look, and lot of power to push your system depending on the amp.
> 
> 2 reasons why I went with Mosconi,
> 1- I wanted to do active setup, and have rear fill.
> 2- Mosconi are smaller amps than Zukis,
> and 3 - It feels like Mosconi has more control over my speakers (Morels all around) than my previous amps. But also that could be because I had them passive and now I'm Active.
> 
> Now my thoughts,
> They are very detailed in sound, very natural sound, great controls also easy to get too, easy cabling hookup, and are 1/2 of the size than my Zuki 4ch.
> 
> Now on the other hand, AS300.2 is Bigger than my Zuki Mono Block, and it seems like it has more power @4ohms than Zuki...
> 
> I really like them and I will post a build log of my trunk when i get a minute or 2....
> 
> Both amps are great and you will be happy with either,, but if its a personal choice, I go with Mosconi...


I am Dean Elzey and I approve of this message...

No really, I agree with much of the details here but coming from Zapco DC series, I feel I have more in-depth control using the DSP 6TO8 than I did with the Zapco DSP.


----------



## srtchris

Wet sounds syn6 and a genesis p2


----------



## JPOSEY

Vehicle 1 - A PPI PCX-4125.....what else?

Vehicle 2 - Xtant X603....I like Stephen Mantz designs

Boat - Kicker ZXM series...very underrated


----------



## JPOSEY

JPOSEY said:


> Vehicle 1 - A PPI PCX-4125.....what else?
> 
> Vehicle 2 - Xtant X603....I like Stephen Mantz designs
> 
> Boat - Kicker ZXM series...very underrated


I had a brain fart...I meant Bruce McMillan


----------



## 1styearsi

car #1 ppi powerclass 2600.2 on 2 old school RF power dvc 10's 
audio control system 90 model 48 4 channel (40x4 or 110x2 when was the last time u saw 1 of those) on 6 1/2 mb quarts
car#2 rf power bd1000 on a 1 soundstream t4 12 & rf 500a2 on 5 1/4 rf finatic q"s,with a audiocontrol eqx


----------



## SaturnSL1

I'm running a big ole US Amps USA400 on a Lanzar 10 and an old Cadence Ultra Drive 12


----------



## todd4198

GTO: Zed Leviathan III. It replaced a Massive NX5; the Massive was alright, but the Zed is awesome 

Jeep: Polk PA D5000.5. Fits perfectly where the stock amp was.


----------



## KyleT

300/4 for the front stage and a SS Rubicon 502 on a DVC Perfect 12 (sub/amp have been going for 10 years!)


----------



## charliekwin

In my old Maxima, which I've sold and is now in the hands of a nice old lady in Reseda:
Soundstream Reference 300 for the front components
Elemental Designs Nine.2 for the sub (kept that)

In my G35:
2x Kenwood XR-4S (these replaced two NVX JAD 800.4 amps, which were absolute crap, at best -- and I'm in the "an amp is a wire with gain, anything good should sound the same" camp!)


----------



## Ampman

ReloadedSS said:


> I think that's the most Lunar amps I've seen outside of a dealer inventory...sweet.


I've heard of these amps, always wanted to see one they look rite hefty how many watts do they put out ?


----------



## niceguy

I've actually been happy with my setup over the last 5 years so most of my equipment is 5-10 years old now:

US Acoustics 2100 (2x100 @ 12.5v) pushing an Ascendant Audio Atlas 12 (first one bought from Chad K)
Next Vrz 4.400 (85x4 at 12.8v)
DEI 1100D (actual rated is ?? but enough for me lol)
HiFonics Falcon 2 channel (90x2 @4ohm active xovers)

Soon to have some dinky little 4 or 5channel class D (RF PBR or something)

Jeremy


----------



## Ampman

niceguy said:


> I've actually been happy with my setup over the last 5 years so most of my equipment is 5-10 years old now:
> 
> US Acoustics 2100 (2x100 @ 12.5v) pushing an Ascendant Audio Atlas 12 (first one bought from Chad K)
> Next Vrz 4.400 (85x4 at 12.8v)
> DEI 1100D (actual rated is ?? but enough for me lol)
> HiFonics Zeus 2 channel (don't remember wattage)
> 
> Soon to have some dinky little 4 or 5channel class D (RF PBR or something)
> 
> Jeremy


Is your Zeus one of the older models like a series VII or VIII ?


----------



## ou812

Love my Zed! ESX 120.4 and 275.2.


----------



## mcqueena

SentraStyleEMW said:


> I'm running older Alpine V12 amps...MRV1507 to fronts, MRV-T407 for rear fill (hardly ever used), and a MRV-T757 running the sub.


Love the V12 amps. I've owned just about every model. My first amp (second if you count that Jensen) was a MRV-T500, I picked up from the open box shelf at Circuit City. A few years ago they were going really cheap on ebay. Now the prices are climbing. I currently run a 5-channel MRV-F353 with active 2-way front stage and sub.


----------



## niceguy

Ampman said:


> Is your Zeus one of the older models like a series VII or VIII ?


Sorry, I wasn't thinking right...I gave my Zeus to my little brother (along with an old Profile CA800 that I'm getting back) last year since I didn't need it.

I do still have a little HiFonics Falcon from about 5+ years back that does 90x2 @4ohms and has an active xover up to 5300hz...but it's no Zeus...


----------



## Golden Ear

Alpine PDX-M6 (sub)
Zapco Z220 (3&1/2" widebanders)
Diamond Audio D5 600.2 (midbasses)


----------



## minbari

just got mine installed, just have to get the power wire pulled, hopefully this weekend.

SS Sa120 for the HLCDs up front.
JL 300/2 for dual X65 in the doors.
JL 500/1 for pair of 15" pyle IB.


----------



## Golden Ear

What version Slash amps are those?


----------



## minbari

Golden Ear said:


> What version Slash amps are those?


not sure, think they are both V1


----------



## Golden Ear

I have a 500/1 on the way. Never used one and I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## minbari

what sold me on it, aside from the reputation JL has for power, is the crossover section.

12 or 24db, 1 ch PEQ, and seperate crossover on the pass-thru.


----------



## Jfreak

Zapco Z series, 2- 150.2's, 1- 400.2 and 1- 2KD. Doing a fresh build, they haven't seen power yet.


----------



## Golden Ear

minbari said:


> what sold me on it, aside from the reputation JL has for power, is the crossover section.
> 
> 12 or 24db, 1 ch PEQ, and seperate crossover on the pass-thru.


Same here


----------



## Golden Ear

Jfreak said:


> Zapco Z series, 2- 150.2's, 1- 400.2 and 1- 2KD. Doing a fresh build, they haven't seen power yet.


I want those!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Jl 500/1 on a Toby sheriff enclosure. Like the controls the 500/1 offers.

Got an extra 500/1 and a 500/1v2 on it's way. I'm sure they are exact same boards with very minor revisions. From low resolution pics the v3 looks also the same as the prior two versions. Don't know for sure until i get a v3, which am not really looking for any.


----------



## MikeGratton

Soundstream HRU 4 for front and rear SS 3 way components
Soundstream VGA 1600.2 for 4 SS IB subs
Soundstream TR700/2 for 4 SS midbass (tentatively procured/in process)
MS-8 powering centre channel SS 4.2

Build to start in November if things go well


----------



## Golden Ear

Jfreak said:


> Zapco Z series, 2- 150.2's, 1- 400.2 and 1- 2KD. Doing a fresh build, they haven't seen power yet.


Why 2x 150.2 instead of 1 150.4?


----------



## Jfreak

Golden Ear said:


> Why 2x 150.2 instead of 1 150.4?


Because I've heard the 150.2s are one of the best sounding boards out there, haven't heard as many good reviews about the 150.4


----------



## [email protected]

I use one of the best amps out there currently. It has a Bose sticker on it and it amplifies 11 speakers.


----------



## Jfreak

BeatsDownLow said:


> I use one of the best amps out there currently. It has a Bose sticker on it and it amplifies 11 speakers.


Sorcery!


----------



## minbari

BeatsDownLow said:


> I use one of the best amps out there currently. It has a Bose sticker on it and it amplifies 11 speakers.


those stickers are powerfull!


----------



## KrossoverPT

2x JL Audio Slash 300/4v3 
2x JL Audio Slash 600/1v3 


In other car...

JL Audio HD900/5


----------



## aj1735

Jfreak said:


> Because I've heard the 150.2s are one of the best sounding boards out there, haven't heard as many good reviews about the 150.4


I am running a zapco z150.4 for the tweets and mids and a zapco zx200.4 for the mid bass and bridged for the sub. I just love them and am listening to them right now. Lol


----------



## tarantula

genesis gone...



steg stay...


----------



## DAT

swap to Musee amps... for now


----------



## sqshoestring

minbari said:


> just got mine installed, just have to get the power wire pulled, hopefully this weekend.
> 
> SS Sa120 for the HLCDs up front.
> JL 300/2 for dual X65 in the doors.
> JL 500/1 for pair of 15" pyle IB.


What??? I thought everyone forgot about me and those pyles. They are still humming along nicely. I have an Alpine MRD M500 on them, nice amp but I have the gain maxed and the HU is nearly max too. Not sure why, I really want a processor with a gain in front anyway and usually those have line drivers in them. Had the same thing with another amp had to gain it all the way, also a MRD M301 did the same thing.


----------



## smgreen20

I switched out amps this past week. Now I'm rocking OS LANZAR Opti amps.

Opti150- mids, Opti500- sub, Opti50- tweeters


----------



## aj1735

sqshoestring said:


> What??? I thought everyone forgot about me and those pyles. They are still humming along nicely. I have an Alpine MRD M500 on them, nice amp but I have the gain maxed and the HU is nearly max too. Not sure why, I really want a processor with a gain in front anyway and usually those have line drivers in them. Had the same thing with another amp had to gain it all the way, also a MRD M301 did the same thing.


I have a tru line8 line driver and conditioner if you're interested. It has like 8 or 10 volts out. Supposed to be amazing helping systems.


----------



## TrueProtege

Sony (BIG RED) XM-7557 5ch currently and a second XM-7557 in the closet for a crazy active build I've been dreaming up.


----------



## 07azhhr

4 Zapco's : DC200.2 for tweets, DC350.2 for midrange, DC750.2 for midbass and a DC500.1 for my sub. 

Also running a OS SS Ref405 in my girls car 2 way active + sub.


----------



## hammondc

A RF P1000X5D. Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## nismos14

Pioneer GM-D9601, GM-D8604


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Dual Brax MX4s

Beater car: Mosconi AS200.4, 200.2


----------



## Golden Ear

hammondc said:


> A RF P1000X5D. Jeep Wrangler.


That's the class D right? What do you think about it. I have a p4004 that I've always liked but never used their Class Ds.


----------



## gckless

A Zed Leviathan III and a DC 5.0k.


----------



## RNBRAD

2 cars have Alpine, 1 has Kicker, 1 has Mcintosh.


----------



## nismos14

6spdcoupe said:


> Dual Brax MX4s
> 
> Beater car: Mosconi AS200.4, 200.2


What rides you have now broski?


----------



## 49konvict

Two sony xm-3020s circa 92

In my closet I have an early 2000s orion xtrpro1000 and rf 100z2 waiting to be installed


----------



## narvarr

STEG K4.02, K2.02, K2.03...soon to be dual K4.02 and a K2.03.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jriggs

Just recently swapped out Soundstream HRU's for Gladen XL's.


----------



## Shadowmarx

I'm like'n my 250c4.
Whats your thoughts on the Galden and which ones ya running???


jriggs said:


> Just recently swapped out Soundstream HRU's for Gladen XL's.


----------



## rgiorgio

Switching over to 3 Mosconi One's


----------



## for2nato

Just changed the temporary system out to a Kicker Kx800.2 and Kx300.2

But I have OS PPI and Linear Gear just laying around.

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## jriggs

I am also running the 250c4 and the 275c2. I love them. Very ballsy and very clean. I like them a lot and plan to stick with them for a long awhile.

[/B]


Shadowmarx said:


> I'm like'n my 250c4.
> Whats your thoughts on the Galden and which ones ya running???


----------



## DAT

rgiorgio said:


> Switching over to 3 Mosconi One's


I know a guy that is posting 3 of the Series "one" this weekend

NEW IN BOX

if your interested I'll get you in touch


----------



## portwarboss

soundstream 10.0 and a boston gt40


----------



## SQ Audi

With any kind of luck, the Italian made PHD 2200 and PHD 1.1000


----------



## texasman1973

crossfire cfa 602,404s,354
And im looking for other cfa's.


----------



## jockhater2

RD Audio 7500.1
Audison LRx 6.9k


----------



## spyders03

Focal 400.4, SoundStream reference 370.2, and JL 500/1v2


----------



## narvarr

texasman1973 said:


> crossfire cfa 602,404s,354
> And im looking for other cfa's.


I got a CFA555...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chijioke penny

2003 chevy Tahoe
two Sundown SAZ-3500, A Sundown Audio Sax-200.4, an Sundown Audio SAX 100.4 and a Tru Technology BIllet 4100

2009 Pontiac G8 GT
Zapco C2K 9.0 and two 4.0's


----------



## _Nomad_

2009 GMC Sierra Denali - _JL Audio HD900/5_

2005 C6 Corvette - _Rockford Fosgate P850.4_

1966 Corvette Sting Ray - _Rockford Fosgate 400.4 and 250.2_


----------



## Thunderbird88

DLS Ultimate TA2
DLS Ultimate A3
2x Mosconi AS300.2


----------



## oilman

Brax Platinum #14of50 on the front 

Mosconi AS 300.2 on sub


----------



## easye

Boston acoustics

Cadence


----------



## jhnkvn

On my third rebuild:

Focal FPS 4160
Focal FPS 1500
Audison VRx 4.300
Audison VRx 1.500



Of course, the Audisons are going gut-naked with an acrylic cover :laugh:


----------



## octan

Mosconi AS100.4 to front system
Mosconi AS200.2 to sub


----------



## soundboy

Have plan to use this in new setup:

Mosconi AS200.2 -> tweeter
bridged - Sony XES-M50 -> 6.5" speaker
bridged - Sony XES-M50 -> 6.5" speaker
bridged - Sony XES-M50 -> 10" subwoofer
bridged - Sony XES-M50 -> 10" subwoofer


----------



## drbizerk

jbl/crown a6000gti 
sundown sax100.4


----------



## EuroFresh

Using: 
Lanzar Vibe 411 
Sundown SAZ 1200D
Not Using: 
MTX Blue Thunder Pro 752
PG 900.7


----------



## RaptorHunter

Using:
Hifonics GLX-1400.1D (no problems so far)
Sony Xplod XM-GTR4A (performs pretty good for a Sony but wouldn't recommend it to anyone)


----------



## DragonMouse

First car:
Audison VRX:
4.300 EX (tw + mid)
2.250 (midbass)
2.400 (sub)


Second car:
Digital designs S2b - front system / passive
Digital designs M4a - sub


----------



## Hoptologist

Audison LRx 5.1k

Soon to be running Arc Audio


----------



## claydo

2 old school fosgate 450.4's, and an older school mtx 2300.........fosgates been running hard for 10yrs. Mtx for 20......... I get my money out of gear.....LOL


----------



## AuralSalvation

4Runner ARC KAR 600.4 and ARC KAR 1000.2T
Camaro- USAmps AXTU600C


----------



## quality_sound

mosconi AS100.4 and AS200.2 and may add an AS100.2


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

The Kip Kay LM386 lmao


----------



## xwfalcon

Brax x2400 and Audiosytem F4-600 always looking for another Brax x2400 bargain like the first one i scored.


----------



## narvarr

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> The Kip Kay LM386 lmao


Nice CMOY you got there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oilman

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> The Kip Kay LM386 lmao


Navrvarr you run exotics. Would this be classified as one?


----------



## narvarr

oilman said:


> Navrvarr you run exotics. Would this be classified as one?


Lol. That depends on the which mint tin you use.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

Narvarr only rolls with Altoids man...


----------



## rmoltis

1600 watt infinity kappa one
1200 watt infinity kappa four


----------



## Doc69

JL 500/1 on my sub

My 26 year old Rockord Fosgate Power 300 (I bought this amp in 1988)...running my highs and mids.

Zapco 150.6 is going to replace my Fosgate LOL...I think it's time hehehe


----------



## BaasTurbo

Prelude:

Soundstream MC300 - fronts
Had a SPL Dynamics DIG-1450 (same as Memphis MC16-1000D) for sub duty, this migrated to the daily / may change it out for the PG SA1.4x below, subs don't really need more in this install

Abarth (daily driver):

Phoenix Gold SA1.4x using 2 channels - fullranges
(may use my PG M25 for this later)
2x Phoenix Gold SA1.0 bridged - midbasses
2x SPL Dynamics DIG-1450 - subs

Lusting after the new Ground Zero Uranium SQ amps though...


----------



## jd5331

JL HD 900/5


----------



## OlSkool

Polk Momo c400.4
Alpine PDX 1.600
Orion SX 2150
Alpine PDX M12
Alpine PDX F6
Orion xtreme 400
another orion in boat not sure which one.
Obviously I have too many cars.
:laugh:


----------



## wytstang

Oz Audio 50.4VA
Oz Audio 700.1VA (not being used)


----------



## PUREAUDIO

I have a Lunar Amplifier L450 4-ch amp and a L1500 mono amp that is waiting to be put back it a system. Love these lil amps.....


----------



## ripready

Butler/Phaze Audio Tube Driver and Zapco C2K


----------



## nstaln

Kenwood KAC-x401m and Kenwood KAC-x501f


----------



## naresh

PPI 900.4 and 1800.1


----------



## robotott

Alpine mrv-f900 2 way active front, Alpine mrx-m240 sub.


----------



## oldschoolbeats

2 JL HD600/4's, JL HD750/1, JL Xd400/2


----------



## tjswarbrick

JL JX360/2 and JX500/1D.


----------



## Thumper26

two PPI 900.4's and two PPI 600.2's


----------



## Coppertone

Mosconi AS 200.4
Mosconi AS 300.2


----------



## DBlevel

Two Zuki Eleets 4 channels and an Eclipse da7232.


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> Two Zuki Eleets 4 channels and an Eclipse da7232.


For Now.......


----------



## luisc202

bfrance said:


> Well, my total list is kind of small right now, but here goes:
> 
> Using
> PPI 4200AM
> PPI 2030M
> Xtant 2100B
> 
> Not Using
> Sanyo PC 2070 (really old, like mid-late eighties, but it still works)
> 
> DOA:
> Xtant 4180C (for now, I'll be getting it re-furbed as money allows.
> 
> Now, for a more impressive lists, here's what my good friend has:
> 
> Using:
> Blaupunkt BMA5350 (old school 5 channel powerhouse from like 90-92)
> PPI 2025AM
> 
> Not Using:
> PPI 2025AM (yep, another one)
> PPI 2030M
> PPI 2050AM
> PPI 2075AM
> Soundstream Reference 405
> Sanyo 2025
> Sanyo 2030
> Orion 2150sx, (not sure on that model number, it's a big 2 channel from like 93-94
> 
> 
> DOA:
> Blaupunkt BMA5350 (yes, another one)
> Soundstream Rerence 405s
> The Hott Set Up 4 channel, (not sure on model number)
> 
> 
> That doesn't even begin to compare to his list of perfectly good subs, mids, tweets, processors, etc.
> 
> And yes, I'm very jealous....
> 
> -Ben


Wow that is a lot of amps


----------



## luisc202

I have all JL HD amps


----------



## weshole

Zapco Z2KD
Zapco Z150.4


----------



## bigfdaddy

Just got myself a massive audio d3600 ... And for highs was an alpine v12 MRV f307 ... Went up in big old cloud of stinky smoke last week .... Is it worth sending out for repair or just get new ? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCo

Arc 4200/2300se
Jbl crown a6000gti


----------



## smgreen20

Currently, 
LANZAR:
Opti500 - sub
Opti150 - mids
Opti50 - tweets 

I'm looking to reduce power and change things up a bit. I have all but the Opti50c in my stable to choose from and various ways I have contemplated setting things up. So it will change soon.


----------



## Golden Ear

smgreen20 said:


> Currently,
> LANZAR:
> Opti500 - sub
> Opti150 - mids
> Opti50 - tweets
> 
> I'm looking to reduce power and change things up a bit. I have all but the Opti50c in my stable to choose from and various ways I have contemplated setting things up. So it will change soon.


I always thought Lanzar were cheap flea market amps. Is that not the case? Do they do rated power and sound good?


----------



## buffalobill989

using: soundstream ref 4.400 and a ref 1.1000

in my garage: soundstream Picasso, linear power 2202

doa: soundstream class a 10.0


----------



## Hoptologist

1 Audison LRx 5.1k, but soon to be 3 Arc Audio KS amps! Purchased, just not installed yet!


----------



## bigbubba

2 - Soundstream Reference 500's
1 - Soundstream Reference 300

Luv em!


----------



## casey

PG Elite.4 and PG Elite.5


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> PG Elite.4 and PG Elite.5


Wow - after looking those up......Wow! I'm looking forward to seeing / hearing those beasts! Very Nice!


----------



## kmbkk

Just bought a Mosconi AS 100.4 and 2 AS 200.2's.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'll stick with Mosconi


----------



## casey

bertholomey said:


> Wow - after looking those up......Wow! I'm looking forward to seeing / hearing those beasts! Very Nice!


you already heard the elite.5...was only giving 120x4 to the midrange and midbass and 400ish to the sub.

going to bridge those channels for the midbass in the new setup for 325ishx2 and use the elite.4 to give midrange and tweeters 175x4


----------



## Burksdb

Zuki Spl 5 channel


----------



## 49konvict

Im now running four audiotechnix at400.1d 
two strapped per coil on my sundown zv4 10.
no front stage as of yet cause I sold itb all to buy the amps.


----------



## E Double

a/d/s PQ 20.2


----------



## TrickyRicky

Kenwood Kac-x401m on the subs.. planning on either using the Kax-501f for the coaxial speakers or a smaller ADS PQ10.


The ADS I could fit under a sit while the Kenwood has to be mounted in the back with it's buddy. Don't know which one to go with.


----------



## ChrisB

Since this thread is still going, I'm using the VW stock RNS-315 connected to stock speakers...


----------



## TrickyRicky

That has to sound nice ChrisB....plus no labor was required.... lol j/k.


----------



## ZMan2k2

Alpine PDX-F4 and PDX-M12. Class D powa!


----------



## HiloDB1

Had my amps reworked so to say. Here's the thread on them. 2 Audio System Twister F2-500's and 3 Audio System Twister F4-380's

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...audio-system-twister-amp-mods-w-pictures.html


----------



## fniess3

Finally started installing my system today. Im using some old RF Punch DSM amps. A 40, 60, and 100 for now. I wanted to be able to display them, but they just don't fit anywhere visible (2011 Nissan Frontier) so I installed them under the front seats. Since you can't see them, Im probably going to go for a PDX-V9 for simplicity.


----------



## mikechec9

Mosconi Ones. Footprint to power ratio of a class D...without the class D.


----------



## tarantula




----------



## hot9dog

Current amp setup in the vw : phoenix gold ti1600.5 and mb quart ra400.2.


----------



## tbomb

JBL MS in my car

OS Kicker (ZR240 and ZX460) in wifes car


----------



## EnemyxXxGhost

Boss Riot 1200w 4ch

Boss Riot 2000w mono block


----------



## smgreen20

Just pulled out my LANZAR Opti50, Opti150 and Opti500. In their place I will be putting in LANZAR Opti150 and two Opti200's.

Just don't need so much power anymore.


----------



## I Love BMW

Zapco c2k 2.5X for tweets and midranges

Alpine mrx f35 (bridged) for midbass

JL HD 1200/1 for my 2 W6's 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberwolf

Arc SE

....what else is there?


----------



## for2nato

Starting a new install in my recently aquired MkV Jetta.
2- Linear 952iq's
1- Linear 452iq

Will eventually change out to
1- Linear 5002iq
2- Linear 952iq's


----------



## tarantula




----------



## Black Rain

Well mine aren't as lavish as some of the ones on here. I'm using Hifonics Collosus for subs and Zeus for front stage.


----------



## for2nato

Ok, managed to work a deal to get back a LP 2202iq from a buddy. So I guess I don't need to push a 5002 to 2 sd2-8s!

Also currently in my Benz I have
Kicker kx800.2
Kicker kx300.2

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2

a powerbass xta 5000 for my 2 15s and a sonda 2 channel for my 8 inch midbass and a sonda 4 channel for my front stage,the sonda 2 channel is rated at 80 watts x2 and the 4 is 90 x4,they are not the best in the world but for now they power my front stage fine,until i can save up for som much better amps for the front stage


----------



## soccerguru607

Arc se2300 for sub and Sinfoni 45.2x for interior. Waiting for 50.4x to get here so I can add center channel.


----------



## for2nato

Lou, how are you liking the powerbass xta? I've always had a strange affliction to powerbass.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mires

for2nato said:


> Lou, how are you liking the powerbass xta? I've always had a strange affliction to powerbass.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about the XTA line but I know their ASA line shares boards with the Image Dynamics I series amps which people seem to really like.


----------



## vwdave

Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.5 (x2)


----------



## Lou Frasier2

for2nato said:


> Lou, how are you liking the powerbass xta? I've always had a strange affliction to powerbass.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


it kicks butt,i have it bridged to 2 ohm on a stock alternator with 0ga,for the big 3 and an extra battery dedicated to it and it leaves me smiling every time.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

now as for the sondas,they are just ok,not what im wanting so those will be replaced as soon as i get back to work in a couple of months


----------



## ByBlaZed

Using:

Phoenix Gold X600.1 (Bass)
Phoenix Gold zx400ti (Mids/Highs) (X2)
Phoenix Gold BASS CUBE
Phoenix Gold TLD66 
Phoenix Gold Power Flow cap 
RF Punch Components and 6x9's
RF Punch P2D2 12" (X2)

Not Using:

Phoenix Gold Ti2500.1
Phoenix Gold X100.4
Phoenix Gold XS2300
Phoenix Gold XS124
JL e4300
JL JX500/1
RF Punch 200a iv
RF Punch 250m
Soundstream Reference 404s
MTX Thunder 2150X

I know I am forgetting some stuff too lol


----------



## amalmer71

Using:
Rockford Fosgate Punch 200ix DSM

Not using:
Rockford Fosgate Punch 200ix DSM
Rockford Fosgate Punch 60 DSM
Rockford Fosgate Punch PBR300X4
Rockford Fosgate Power 150a1
Alpine 3527V
Alpine 3501

Not working:
Treo Engineering SSX 750.1
Rockford Fosgate Punch 100 DSM


----------



## csu87

Using
IA3.4 x2
IA10.1

and IA20.1 is being repaired


----------



## impulse

ATM I'm using MTX Elite 1501D 1000 watt amp for subs and JL Audio XD 3 channel amp for fronts but not using the sub output anymore.


----------



## RPercival

Rockford Fosgate Punch 800a4 - Mids & Highs
Rockford Fosgate Power bd1000a1 x2 - Subwoofers


----------



## HiloDB1

csu87 said:


> Using
> IA3.4 x2
> IA10.1
> 
> and IA20.1 is being repaired


Good solid amps.

Running an IA80.1 in my daily beater.


----------



## jamesjones

Using...

Toyota - Blaupunkt VA2200

Dodge - RF T600-4

Not using...
Zuki Eleets 4 v1
DSC1500.1D
DSC4125


----------



## mercury02

2 cars
linear power 2150(2013 model)
Sonic Soundlabs 1650 mono block
2nd car
Addictive Audio 100.1
Addictive Audio 10.4
Addictive Audio 5.2

Not using
Harrison labs 2 x 2200 Class D amp 1ohm (2 mono blocks 1 heat sink)
Harrison Labs 1 x 400 watts
Linear power 2 x 20 from 90s
sound stream Class A 50II 2 x 25
Lanzar 30 octave EQ The real Lanzar US Built


----------



## mercury02

3rd car my daughters
RE Audio ZTX 3000.1 V2
Lunar Audio 2125


----------



## djbreal87

Just ordered a new amp

Rockford Fosgate T2500bdcp (to replace my current Massive Audio N4)
and I have an Arc Audio KS300.4 for my components


----------



## Airforceyooper

Using:
Diamond D6 1000.1
Diamond D6 600.4 x2
RE Audio DTS 500.2

Not Using:
Zapco I5100.7 (NIB)


----------



## donotattempt

*Current*

Pioneer PRS-D800 on tweeters
Zed Audio Leviathan III.V

*Soon to be added*

Zed Audio Minotaur III


----------



## tjswarbrick

Using: JL JX500/1D;

Replaced: JL JX360/2 with ARC 2075SE.


----------



## gckless

Zed Leviathan III
DC 5.0k

Hopefully switching to all Ground Zero amps.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Currently using a Boston GT-475 & a GT-2200. Still have another GT-2200 & a GT-2125...I had planned to put these into the system.

Plans now changed & I want to go with a more stealth type of install. I am going to be switching to Soundstream TN's now. A TN4.900D and a TN2.600D.


----------



## RandyJ75

When I do my build, I will be using Zuki Eleets.


----------



## rxonmymind

Straight JL audio. A known, known. Bullet proof. Not that I don't want to try something else one day......


----------



## snyderd758

mosconi gladen1 240.2
jl audio 1200/1v3


----------



## chillaxing

american bass vfl 2680.1
jl audio hd 600.4


----------



## capea4

Phoenix Gold MS275 modded on tweeters
Phoenix Gold MS2125 modded on woofers
Audison Voce Uno on sub

Thinking on swapping to
Helix competition A4 mids and tweets
Helix competition A2 woofers


----------



## JayinMI

(2) Sony Mobile ES XM-2100G
(1) Sony Mobile ES XM-450G

Both circa 1996.

Jay


----------



## jimmyjames16

Mine.. updated


----------



## LBaudio

Now running BRAX 2 and 4 channel amps for front system, JBL/CROWN BPX 2200.1 for sub
Not using Soundsream DaVinci
Sold all Lanzar OPTI stash


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Clarion APA-4201 (pro audio), Audiopipe 1500D (cheap audio lol)


----------



## SPAZ

Been using the same ones since 2009
Fronts: Zapco c2k 6.0
Sub: Zapco reference 1100.1


----------



## Black Rain

RF T400-4 on CDT ES-02
RF T600-2 on Silver Flute 6.5
Hifonics Collosus LTD on Alpine Type R 12s


----------



## Mike Bober

Soundstream Reference 4.920
Soundstream Reference 1.1000


----------



## Babs

Humble NVX 4+1 pair:

JAD800.4
JAD1200.1
Doing well so far driven off a Helix DSP


----------



## cleansoundz

Skar Audio SK1500-1 on my 2 RE Audio SE (x) 10s V2 and a Skar SK85.4 on my components.


----------



## tyroneshoes

One zapco studio 300x on front passive
one zapco studio 300x on single sub

matching black


----------



## JayinMI

(2) Sony Mobile ES XM-2100G and a Sony Mobile ES XM-450G.

Jay


----------



## teldzc1

Sony XES-M3 
Sony Mobile ES XM-260G
JL HD 750/1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes

Love that the old school mobile ES amps are being used. I may go back to my 2100G pair as well.

Just a lateral move from the OS zapcos which have a bit more power imo


----------



## Weigel21

Nothing special at the moment, just a RF PBR300X4 and Kicker ZR120. This is going to be changing later on this year though, but the replacements aren't going to be anything special either. 

I'll be running one of the following 4-channel amps;
RF PBR300X4
Arc Audio KAR-400.4
Memphis 16-MCA2004
Boston Acoustics GTA-704

For the sub amp, it will be one of the following;
Alpine MRD-M501
Alpine MRD-605
Memphis 16-MCD1000
Boston Acoustics GT-2200


----------



## SQLnovice

Babs said:


> Humble NVX 4+1 pair:
> 
> JAD800.4
> JAD1200.1
> Doing well so far driven off a Helix DSP


Just wanted to ask how are you liking the helix dsp, I'm thinking about switching from ms8 to helix not the pro.


----------



## 2g60s

just a classic big bell


----------



## PPI_GUY

I've been running old school amps for the last 5-6 years. 
PPI 4200am on comps
PPI 2150am on subs
Thinking it may be time to have both amps re-capped and upgraded.


----------



## Soundaddict

Alpine PDX5 one of the originals. 3rd car its been in...pushing C5 comps and Focal coax and a Boston G5 10. I love this amp. Has never let me down and has power to spare. I can run it wide open for an hour and will not get hit, just warm to the touch, under front seat. 
In the closet...
Focal FPD 900.6 and 900.1
Boston GT40 and GT24
JL 300/2 and looking for a 500/1


----------



## ZombieHunter85

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Clarion APA-4201 (pro audio), Audiopipe 1500D (cheap audio lol)


Changed the Clarion out for a Hifonics American Warrior Hawk series 45x2.
Pushing 2 6.5 Memphis Mclass Midwoofers and 2 Memphis tweeters
still have el cheapo for the SoundQubed Street duty 3 12".


----------



## BlackHHR

Phoenix Gold 
Xenon 200.4- Sub and L8SE
Xenon 100.2-L3SE
Xenon 100.2-L1ProR2
Cannot seem to part with them for the new amps.


----------



## BrainMach1

HiFonics Series 8 Thor
HiFonics Series 8 Zeus
Have a Europa and Pluto in reserve if I biamp my components or something else.


----------



## casey

sold my PG Elites due to a 5ch taking a dump more than once

Mosconi AS200.4
Mosconi AS300.2 x2 

are the replacements


----------



## 1996blackmax

Now running Soundstream TN4.900D & TN1.1200D.


----------



## dieselgeek




----------



## Evoboy

Mosconi AS 300.2
Mosconi AS 200.4


----------



## subterFUSE

Hopefully will have everything hooked up and playing for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## PPI_GUY

dieselgeek said:


>


JL XD's are 'the little amps that could' IMHO. Quite a bit of bang for your buck with those little performers.


----------



## quickaudi07

I have a little update, 
Mosconi AS 100.4 Midrange and tweeters
Mosconi AS 300.2 Mids
Mosconi AS 300.2 Sub


----------



## wanderer1

ARC Audio 2500xxk for front separates (CDT), ARC 2500xxk for rear door CDT). ARC Audio 2000.1 XDI for bass but no woofers yet


----------



## NCSUsq

PPI_GUY said:


> JL XD's are 'the little amps that could' IMHO. Quite a bit of bang for your buck with those little performers.


I picked up a xd400/4 at "Trade It" yesterday for $44.99. Not in terrible shape either... Nice little amp. Very small and easy to place with just enough power... Off to search for components...


----------



## Valdemar

I'm going to be using a pair of jl hd 900/5 for mids and highs and a gzha 1800 for subwoofer duty


----------



## chillaxing

Valdemar said:


> I'm going to be using a pair of jl hd 900/5 for mids and highs and a gzha 1800 for subwoofer duty


I see a lot of this going on. Is there a reason for people using a pair of the 900/5 for front stage and having a mono for sub work? I mean, it's cheaper if they pick up a pair of 600/4 and a mono.

Edit: if they are running two subs, then that would kind of make sense.


----------



## Brian_smith06

considering running this when I finally get a processor

Image dynamics
Q600.1 x2 midbass
Q700.2(modded) midrange
Q700.2(modded) tweeters
Q1200.1(modded) sub


----------



## omnibus

Does JL's HD line really sound that much better than the XD line? 
I have the XD 500/3 and sounds really clean. Also have the XD 600.1 for the W6 sub. Fronts are JL C3 600's.


----------



## quickaudi07

omnibus said:


> Does JL's HD line really sound that much better than the XD line?
> I have the XD 500/3 and sounds really clean. Also have the XD 600.1 for the W6 sub. Fronts are JL C3 600's.


Can you tell the difference in sound between Class D and class AB amps? 
I'm not a big fan of Class D, I'm using all class A/B...

There is a thread between them 2..


----------



## Golden Ear

omnibus said:


> Does JL's HD line really sound that much better than the XD line?
> I have the XD 500/3 and sounds really clean. Also have the XD 600.1 for the W6 sub. Fronts are JL C3 600's.


All amps sound the same:laugh:


----------



## omnibus

quickaudi07 said:


> Can you tell the difference in sound between Class D and class AB amps?
> I'm not a big fan of Class D, I'm using all class A/B...
> 
> There is a thread between them 2..


Not really. I still have old Punch 60ix from 1993, an old Kenwood from that era and a Soundstream Reference that gets hot enough to burn my hand for some reason and did some side by side tests with my newer stuff using the same wires, speakers..etc. I hear a higher pitch hiss in my tweeters when using the older stuff especially with the Punch amp but not with the XD's. 
But you know, listening in my car isn't near the same as listening to a pair of headphones in my home where I could more easily make such comparisons.

So I probably wouldn't notice anything with the HD line then? Even still, it's quite a cost difference between those 2.

*edit: You know, now that I'm thinking back to that comparison I did, I was very disappointed with the Punch considering that back in the 90's, it was my favorite amp, I thought it was the best sounding thing ever and when put on subs, I thought how small and powerful it seemed.....apparently either my memory was off or I'm seeing that it wasn't that great of an amp...at least compared to today. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## chillaxing

omnibus said:


> Does JL's HD line really sound that much better than the XD line?
> I have the XD 500/3 and sounds really clean. Also have the XD 600.1 for the W6 sub. Fronts are JL C3 600's.


I don't think theres that big of a difference in sound quality between the XD and HD. The premium that you pay for the HD, is probably for its regulated power supply, and how much power it puts out for a compact design. Both are class D amps. With that being said, I haven't used any other amp for my speakers except for the HD. So I can't really say if theres a difference in sound between the two. If I do try other amps, it would probably be the Alpine PDX line. Thats just because I need every thing under my front seats.



Golden Ear said:


> All amps sound the same:laugh:


I feel the same way , to a certain point. I mean, you would probably hear the difference between a Pyle and JL , right?


----------



## Valdemar

Well for one they are tiny. And I think they look so clean stacked. If i hadn't bought the gz I would have shelled for an hd 1200. I think it's a flexibility thing. 10 channels up front with 500 wrms per side for midbass is fantastic. And I think they sound pretty good. I also got them for real cheap so there's that too. I just wanted a little more power than the 2 sub outs would give me.


----------



## quickaudi07

I think every opinion varies by experience and exposure to other stuff. I had JL amps before they were 300\4 450/4 and 1000/1 great amps dont get me wrong. But going in to Zuki Amps right after and to Mosconi made a huge difference how the speaker react. Its not just about power. Its about dynamics, speaker control and low distortion power. 
I like my amps and I'm sticking with them. 
I just wanted to tell the other member that there was thread about ab vs d


----------



## quickaudi07

Golden Ear said:


> All amps sound the same:laugh:


Great example Lol 
Just like all woman are the same


----------



## chillaxing

I see, that would be great having 200w to each speaker and 500w to mids. Don't why I didn't see that.


----------



## chillaxing

quickaudi07 said:


> Great example Lol
> Just like all woman are the same


Yes they are all the same, CRAZY. 

Wait, I take that back. There are different levels of crazy. So I guess they aren't all the same...

If you guys don't know the levels, check this out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## omnibus

There's definitely a difference between Class D amps besides just output SQ. Some cause interference with FM stations, well I guess all of them that are not shielded to prevent it are due to nature of the power supply. The RF 600.1 that I used to have ..I think a 2006 model, it was so bad that I could only get 1 station to come in clearly, which was the local one.
I had another amp that would emit this high pitched electrical noise from the power supply, I assume it's coil whine but not sure and may not be limited to just D amps, I dunno.


----------



## tjswarbrick

omnibus said:


> There's definitely a difference between Class D amps besides just output SQ. Some cause interference with FM stations, well I guess all of them that are not shielded to prevent it are due to nature of the power supply. The RF 600.1 that I used to have ..I think a 2006 model, it was so bad that I could only get 1 station to come in clearly, which was the local one.
> I had another amp that would emit this high pitched electrical noise from the power supply, I assume it's coil whine but not sure and may not be limited to just D amps, I dunno.


Class D amps use not just switching power supplies, but switching output devices as well. It's up to the designer to choose the switching frequency. There's a lot to go into selection, circuit design, filters and shielding.

I have 2 different kinds of dimmable LED bulbs in the home. Both control brightness via some switching mechanism. One I often forget is LED; the other whistles when not on high.
I also have several LED flashlights which use PWM (switching) to control brightness. Most I can't see cycling on and off; a couple I can under certain conditions. Many I can hear a slight whine (when not on high, and held close to my ear.) Of course, most of these don't use a switching frequency above the audible spectrum. Some people are more susceptible to it than others. They do make for interesting cell-phone videos. The top-notch designs use voltage (or, occasionally, current) regulation rather than PWM to control brightness.

That said, I don't hear a thing in the system or near the amp when my JL JX500/1D is operating. Mine is only powering the low frequencies.


----------



## omnibus

Yeah I never heard anything with any of my JL amps or my MTX Elite amp which is a way overlooked line imo that they sadly did away with. That thing is built really nice with some great features considering the price but I'm rambling off topic.


----------



## jimmyjames16

quickaudi07 said:


> I think every opinion varies by experience and exposure to other stuff. I had JL amps before they were 300\4 450/4 and 1000/1 great amps dont get me wrong. But going in to Zuki Amps right after and to Mosconi made a huge difference how the speaker react. Its not just about power. Its about dynamics, speaker control and low distortion power.
> I like my amps and I'm sticking with them.
> I just wanted to tell the other member that there was thread about ab vs d


I agree 100%. Although the XD line is an incredible value for a small class D amp.. the SQ is decent imho.. they sound very good (for a class d).. but I found that it is very hard to tune my speakers correctly. I just could not get it to sound "perfect". Surprisingly .. I found the HD line to be just as hard to tune... but again it could just be me... very un-natural sounding and cold- best way I can describe it. 

My Zuki Eleet will continue to be the best amp I had ever used on my front stage. Modded Genesis Four channel going in soon...


----------



## Paulluap

These are my babies since about 1997.
Rockford Fosgate (2 x Punch 160X4 And 2 x Punch 400X4


----------



## 1996blackmax

Paulluap said:


> These are my babies since about 1997.
> Rockford Fosgate (2 x Punch 160X4 And 2 x Punch 400X4


Very nice set there!


----------



## lostthumb

1996blackmax said:


> Very nice set there!


X2!!


----------



## donotattempt

lostthumb said:


> X2!!


^^ what they said :mean:


----------



## Paulluap

Thanks Guys. They have been really reliable, Haven't let me down yet.


----------



## 1996blackmax

I took a look at your car through the link...Great job! It was cool to see in action. I remember reading about builds like this from back in 90's.


----------



## Paulluap

1996blackmax said:


> I took a look at your car through the link...Great job! It was cool to see in action. I remember reading about builds like this from back in 90's.


Cheers Thanks.
Haven't done any car audio since 2001, but been in a couple of shows in the last year or so and enjoying it. Looking to add a second battery to stereo (somewhere ) to squeeze a bit more out of the old girl.
And also thinking about adding a tablet (motorised of course ) up the front.


----------



## 1996blackmax

I took little breaks here & there, but this hobby always called me back .

Looking forward to seeing your future additions.


----------



## My98RT10

I am using Alpine MRV-T757 (bridged powering my sub) and Alpine MRV-F409 (powering my front system Alpine SPX-177R).


----------



## MaddogBC

Alpine pdx6 I got open box from sonic and an MTX road thunder 4004 that I bought new years ago but never really had a chance to use. Interested in any opinions of the 4004


----------



## atsaubrey

Arc Audio
XDi 1200.6 (two)
XDi 1100.1
XDi 600.4

Yes I am truly a power junky...........150wrms x 16 channels and 1100wrms x 1 ~


----------



## alfmoonspace

Soundstream Rubicon 800.5
Arc Audio xdi850


----------



## tyroneshoes

back to the x4r and x1r


----------



## LBaudio

temporary amp: SS DaVinci
Main amps: Brax, JBL BPX2200.1


----------



## Pgdsm

Hertz hdp4 in one vehicle 
Audison lrx 5.1 and lrx 2.9 in another


----------



## tarantula

Only two small brax MX4


----------



## subterFUSE

tarantula said:


> Only two small brax MX4



Like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstockt1

Planet audio: 
original big bang zetar (year 2000)
original big bang quadra (year 2000)
p1250d. (year 2002)


----------



## Coppertone

atsaubrey said:


> Arc Audio
> XDi 1200.6 (two)
> XDi 1100.1
> XDi 600.4
> 
> Yes I am truly a power junky...........150wrms x 16 channels and 1100wrms x 1 ~


Wow lol, is this even legal ? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## stills

Das blau

Pa-275 tri path = poor mans xtant


----------



## gckless

atsaubrey said:


> Arc Audio
> XDi 1200.6 (two)
> XDi 1100.1
> XDi 600.4
> 
> Yes I am truly a power junky...........150wrms x 16 channels and 1100wrms x 1 ~


Dolby Atmos in your car?


----------



## gckless

My Ground Zero amps get here today


----------



## atsaubrey

Coppertone said:


> Wow lol, is this even legal ? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


]

Bridge bridge bridge


----------



## spyders03

(6) PPI Phantom 600.2
(2) PPI Phantom 1000.1

Each 600 is bridged to a single driver. 8 amps, 8 speakers, made for simple math


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Ok you sir JUST became my superhero lol....


----------



## chithead

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Ok you sir JUST became my superhero lol....


Agreed


----------



## Coppertone

I personally have NEVER seen an amp per speaker build. Challenge is on.


----------



## chithead

Giving you some new ideas?


----------



## Coppertone

Some really bad ideas as I have an open wallet and a play car.


----------



## LaserSVT

spyders03 said:


> (6) PPI Phantom 600.2
> (2) PPI Phantom 1000.1
> 
> Each 600 is bridged to a single driver. 8 amps, 8 speakers, made for simple math


Thats nucking futs! Nice.


----------



## 1996blackmax

spyders03 said:


> (6) PPI Phantom 600.2
> (2) PPI Phantom 1000.1
> 
> Each 600 is bridged to a single driver. 8 amps, 8 speakers, made for simple math


Nicely done!


----------



## Coppertone

I'm telling yaaa, this I must see.


----------



## Jesus Christ

Soundstream D200II
Lanzar optihc300.4
Jbl Gto601.1


----------



## LaserSVT

Oh yeah.

JL Audio 1000/1 V1
JL Audio 450/4 V1


----------



## Extended Power

JL 1000/1v2 sub
JL 450/4v2 mids & tweets

And another set of the same amps to add next year.


----------



## Coppertone

^^ When you say to add next year, will you be running (4) amps in this truck ?


----------



## bigbubba

2 Soundstream Reference 500
1 Soundstream Reference 300


----------



## thehatedguy

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - The Doctor Is In: Scott Buwalda's 2003 Infiniti G35

HD750 per front speaker



Coppertone said:


> I personally have NEVER seen an amp per speaker build. Challenge is on.


----------



## spyders03

I looked at doing the 750's, but they were A: too expensive for 8 of them, and more importantly B: they are no longer full range. 

Is it awesome, yes. Is it worth it? Probably not. I can tell you, me and the 140ft of 0ga power wire in my trunk alone, will never be doing it again. 

Then again, I did think about adding another (2) 600.2's, and putting one amp on each coil of the TM65's, but I was talked out of it. Probably for the best.


----------



## Coppertone

No what I meant was I have never personally witnessed with my own eyes a single amp per speaker build. I've read and seen pictures, but have never been in ones presence.


----------



## jriggs

A pair of Zapco Z 150.4 LE's


----------



## Extended Power

Coppertone said:


> ^^ When you say to add next year, will you be running (4) amps in this truck ?


Yes.
Another JL 1000/1v2 for the other 12w7, and another 450/4v2 for rear fill.
I may just leave the 2nd 450 out, and run the other amp & sub...time will tell. If I really like the way it sounds, I may leave it alone.........did I just say that? :wacky:

The other ideas are:

use each 450/4v2 bridged for one mid bass, and tweeter. (300watts x 1, 150watts x 1)

Or, each amp for one mid bass, one midrange, and one tweeter. (All @ 150watts each)


----------



## Alex92

Kinda old school 
Pdx 4.150 with a 1.1000 on top
In the process of relocating them in the boot and making a small fan cooled box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sqshoestring

Here I run passive tweets largely to get rid of the amp and all the wiring lol. I'm a little bent I would have to add an amp if I put midbass in, luckily never had time to do that install yet. I have a pair of old style rubicon 300 I could use, but I rather it be class D and get another kappa or similar. My lights work better with class D amps lol.


----------



## miniSQ

Sold my JL 300/4 and 500/1 and now an running mosconi as100.4 and as300.2


----------



## mdoc02307

I am unintentionally going to end up with two individual amps each powering a single 6.5 midbass speaker as part of my front stage setup. Curious to hear what it will sound like when the install is complete. Each amp was originally supposed to power a pair of 6.5s.


----------



## 652mac

soundstream rubicon 1002 on sub's,502 on mids,d100ii on tweets


----------



## gckless

Ground Zero GZHA 2400XII and 4200XII. More pics here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-ground-zero-gzha-2400xii-4200xii-review.html










And a Soundstream REF2.370:


----------



## DrLecter

Current Equipment:
-Pioneer DEH-80PRS
-AudioControl EQS
---Precision Power PPI P900.4
-CDT Audio ES-6cv Midranges
-CDT Audio DRT-25 Tweeters
---Precision Power PPI P1000.1
-CDT Audio QEX-1020 Subwoofer

Getting alternator whine from the PPI when hooked up to the EQS. Didn't have that issue with my previous PG Xenon amps. Its mild/barely noticable so I tolerate it. Also used Kicker, Hifonics and Soundstream amps.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Running a pair of ARC XDi v2's now - but I haven't had a chance to hear 'em yet!
a 1200.6, and a 600.4


----------



## vwjmkv

just a it says below in my signature, 
Pioneer HU
AudioControl Matrix Pre Amp
2 JL Slash 300/4v2 powering 
JBL tweeters, PPI 2" Mids, Dayton 8" Midbass
JL HD750/1 powering 2 JL 10w3v2s


----------



## Rozay

Sinfoni_USA said:


> Just as the topic says...
> 
> What are you using in your systems ?


Using
2xJl hd 600/4
2xJl hd 1200.1


Amps I currently own
Hertz hdp1 and 4
Audison voce uno and Quattro 
Audison voce 5.1k
Alpine pdx m12 x2 and alpine pdx f6 and f4
Rainbow germanium, beat and krafwerk amps.
Jl slash 500.1 and 300.2
Also I wouldn't mind selling some of the amps.


----------



## w00tah

My current amplifier is a Rockford Fosgate P250.2 on my sub and headunit power on my fronts. 

Switching soon to a pair of Art 100.2's on my fronts, and an undecided 2 channel on my sub. Might ask my friend if he still has the Hifonics Son of Boltar I sold him and buy it back. It'd do work on my sub bridged.


----------



## LaserSVT

LaserSVT said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> JL Audio 1000/1 V1
> JL Audio 450/4 V1


That vehicle now has:
Mosconi Zero3
Mosconi Zero4


The other car:
2x McIntosh MCC406M
JL Audi 500/1 V1


----------



## etroze

Truck has:
Mosconi One 120.4DSP
Mosconi AS300.2

Car has:
Audio Systems Ion-X 70.6Plus


----------



## ImLoudEK

currently running z150.6lx and z1k


----------



## LBaudio

BRAX & CROWN


----------



## WeDgE

Zuki eleets 4 channel (tweeters and midranges)
PG Tantrum 600.4 (bridged to midbass) 
Zuki eleets small mono (subwoofers) 



I wish the Biketronics amps were lower priced and had a potentiometer for gain control, would be running those instead due to smaller size.


----------



## toyopah

old school zapco C2K-4.0X, C2k-6.0X, Tru Hummer H1


----------



## Shush Deeni

MB Quart RA1000.1 barely hooked it up this morning and was in the process of seeing what it could do. Then the law rolled up and pulled us over for a cracked windshield.


----------



## 58458

PPI 2300m black
PPI 2200m black
PPI 2150m black
HELIX SPXL1000 black
Those are in my mk4 VW GTI

BRAX MX4
BRAX MX2
HELIX SPXL1000
Mk4 VW GLI 

Linear power 2.2hv x3
Audi TT Quattro 225


----------



## ejeffrey

Genesis Ice, purchased a long while back but am finally able to finish the install.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Using the ARC 1200.6 and 600.4.
Now with a little system optimization they are awesome.


----------



## Raw01

Truck has Audison vrx and Genisys profile sub amp. 

Car has DLS A3 and A6.


----------



## PPI_GUY

supertrav2 said:


> PPI 2300m black
> PPI 2200m black
> PPI 2150m black
> HELIX SPXL1000 black
> Those are in my mk4 VW GTI


I'd really like to see photos of the above install. Sounds interesting and definitely a good choice in amplification!


----------



## beerdrnkr

New system, although it's not installed in my 2015 chevy colorado yet:

Arc audio xdi 1200.6 - hybrid audio imagine 6x9s bridged for the mids.

Arc audio xdi1100.1 - (2) dayton audio LS10 shallow mount subs.

Rockford fosgate 3sixty.3 w/ stock hu

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## NIU_Huskies

Now i'm using NONE!

Bought a new vehicle and looking to downgrade from my Memphis 16-MC1.1100 sub amp and my JL Audio G6600 amp.


----------



## muzikmanwi

I've got two A/D/S PQ 10's bought brand new in 1989 in my 1988 Corvette. I've got another A/D/S PQ 10, and a A/D/S PS 5 bought on eBay in my 2007 Mountaineer. My wife's got a Alpine MRV-F540 in her 1991 Taurus SHO and don't know what were putting in her 2002 Xterra. So I like old **** what can I say. Actually I can't seem to kill them now matter how hard I try.


----------



## german88

Arc Audio 1200.6
Arc Audio 450.4 "Not using yet"
RF 360.3


----------



## Pitmaster

Arc Audio XXK4150
Zuki Eleets 4ch V1
Zuki Eleets 4ch V2 (not in use yet)


----------



## 1996blackmax

Went back to Fosgate....have always been happy with both their performance & reliability.

Power T800-4ad
Power T400-4
Power T1000-1bdCP


----------



## Pitmaster

1996blackmax said:


> Went back to Fosgate....have always been happy with both their performance & reliability.
> 
> Power T800-4ad
> Power T400-4
> Power T1000-1bdCP


Absolutely, I still have my;
RF Power T8004
RF Power T8002
RF Power T1001
Sold by the yard but bulletproof power that sounds great!


----------



## etroze

Upgraded my truck to one AS300.2 and two AS 100.4s.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## samli2005

I'm currently using Arc Audio Xdi 1200.6 on my Camry.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Pitmaster said:


> Absolutely, I still have my;
> RF Power T8004
> RF Power T8002
> RF Power T1001
> Sold by the yard but bulletproof power that sounds great!


Nice amps! By the yard is right...if only I had the room


----------



## 58458

PPI_GUY said:


> I'd really like to see photos of the above install. Sounds interesting and definitely a good choice in amplification!


I wish I would have seen your post earlier than this, I took the car apart and silt the amps. My electrical system couldn't handle the current draw 190 just listening at moderate volumes and over 500 at full tilt


----------



## quickaudi07

etroze said:


> Upgraded my truck to one AS300.2 and two AS 100.4s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


AS300.2 was mine 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCo

Demoing an Audison HV Trenta at home, very very pleased so far!


----------



## etroze

quickaudi07 said:


> AS300.2 was mine
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You should check out the build log Mario.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisB

After two years of waiting, thinking about getting out of car audio, thinking about getting a different car, and a few other issues, I'm finally running the MMATS HIFI-6150D.


----------



## kenmarsh65

*Audio Art 340.6XE*, MB Quart Pro Series seperates from 8 years ago when they were good stuff....
*Audio Art 100HC*, driving two (2) 12" MB Quart PWH 304 DVC Subs at *1ohm..*


----------



## stills

$30 worth of alpine


----------



## supertrucker

Arc ks2500.1
Ground Zero uranium sq 150.4


----------



## Golden Ear

ChrisB said:


> After two years of waiting, thinking about getting out of car audio, thinking about getting a different car, and a few other issues, I'm finally running the MMATS HIFI-6150D.



The specs on that amp look sweet! It's a pricey little sucker but that's great power for such a small package. Can you do a mini review on it?


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## tjswarbrick

Golden Ear said:


> The specs on that amp look sweet! It's a pricey little sucker but that's great power for such a small package. Can you do a mini review on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


Not knocking the MMATS - I would like to try one.
But, though it's more square, it's actually larger than the ARC XDi v2 1200.6, which puts out the same (rated) power.
And I wonder what that "Bridged" channel does into 2Ohms, or 4.
If power halves for each doubling of impedance it would have a tough time on my C10. But these Class-D's don't always work that way.


----------



## ChrisB

tjswarbrick said:


> Not knocking the MMATS - I would like to try one.
> But, though it's more square, it's actually larger than the ARC XDi v2 1200.6, which puts out the same (rated) power.
> *And I wonder what that "Bridged" channel does into 2Ohms, or 4.*
> If power halves for each doubling of impedance it would have a tough time on my C10. But these Class-D's don't always work that way.


I was told 300 @ 4; 450 @ 2; and 900 @ 1 on channels 5 and 6 bridged.



Golden Ear said:


> The specs on that amp look sweet! It's a pricey little sucker but that's great power for such a small package. Can you do a mini review on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis


I'll try to get around to doing one this weekend.


----------



## kenyer

In one Outback JL Audio HD600/4 for my Clarus up front and Mirrus in back. No bass system as of yet but coming soon. The other Outback, Linear Power 2202IQ modded by Ray and soon to be a Linear Power 2002 when it returns home from Ray's on Imagines in front. No bass system here either until after I get the other Outback complete. I like old school and new school but quality is a must


----------



## Nazrin

3 x Genesis Dual Mono


----------



## Keagan-Z06

RF P5001bd for subs and Pioneer A5602 for Components


----------



## tjswarbrick

ChrisB said:


> I was told 300 @ 4; 450 @ 2; and 900 @ 1 on channels 5 and 6 bridged.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get around to doing one this weekend.


That looks really reasonable, and really good.
But with my single 10" woofer with single 4-Ohm VC, I'll stick with the bridged ARC 6-channel.
Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## BeeEmDub

Match PP82DSP over here


----------



## RogerH

Genesis for the front midrange and tweeters, Old Soundstream amps for midbass and sub.


----------



## azsean

currently jl xd600/6 but switching out in a few days to the focal fpd 900.6 i cant wait !!!!


----------



## BluFuze

Old JBL BP600.1 and 80.2.


----------



## CUAviator

Just ordered my PPI Phantom 900.4 (after much research, deliberating, arguing with myself, and rationalizing) to run my Polk MM 651 and 691s. 

...I needed the headroom.


----------



## Golden Ear

CUAviator said:


> Just ordered my PPI Phantom 900.4 (after much research, deliberating, arguing with myself, and rationalizing) to run my Polk MM 651 and 691s.
> 
> ...I needed the headroom.



I've heard that they have quite a bit of floor noise. Has anyone else experienced that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stegmsk

Right now not installed yet 
Mosconi as100.2 for tweeters
Mosconi as200.4 for midrange and midbass
Steg msk1500 for subwoofer


----------



## TomT

Just installed a Sinfoni Solo Ad-Lib and it sounds wonderful.









Sinfoni Solo Ad-Lib.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Now THAT is one beautiful looking amp.


----------



## LBaudio

Temporary - SoundStrean DaVinci
Final Install - BRAX/CROWN


----------



## edouble101

Golden Ear said:


> I've heard that they have quite a bit of floor noise. Has anyone else experienced that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you read that?


----------



## charles.beener

Golden Ear said:


> I've heard that they have quite a bit of floor noise. Has anyone else experienced that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't. The Soundstream and PPI amps are a value leader with great sound IMHO.


----------



## RandyJ75

It surely is! Very nice. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyJ75

It surely is. Very nice.!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leorbolato

Ground Zero Reference 2 and passive speakers.
No sub.


----------



## LaserSVT

I am now running a pair of these:











And a pair of these:











And one of these:


----------



## jb_widya

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frijoles24

a/d/s pq20 2 way active
esx q175.2 sub

I tried many amps between my first a/d/s pq20 to the second a/d/s pq20. none came close to it.  low floor noise, great sound.

I have not been able to try these higher end ones that have been posted. maybe one day ill have the lux to try one out


----------



## Drop11

Another thread revival.

Anyway.

Focal fps 4160
Focal fps 3000.

Not much out on the net about these amps.
I assume most people decided they were costly for what they were.
I love them. I wish they were smaller but they give me 800w on my stage and another 1500 on my sub. I bought them both at cost s of less than a grand for over 2000w of quality power. The 4160 is a fantastic amp. Once I put the optional caps on it the thing sings at volumes well outside of normal sq levels and dynamics are off the charts.


----------



## smgreen20

Update:

I was running a Clarion A4600 six channel and a LANZAR Opti500. The layout didn't flow. It wasn't pleasing to the eye so I am now running a LANZAR Opti100Q (25 x 4, benched 56 x 4), a LNZAR Opti200 (100 x 2, benched ??) and an Audiopipe APMI-1500 (600 x 1 @ 4, 950 x 1 @ 2, 1500 x 1 @ 1/ benched??)

I was in absolute love with the Clarion amp. Very ballsy and sounded very clean. If I could've kept it in and made things work/flow, I would've. The two LANZAR Opti amps are powerhouses in their own right and very dynamic. I don't need a crap ton of power going to my fronts. Sundown Audio active 3-way SA set up with SA8v3 subs.


----------



## stills

MB Quart NA710.5 Nautical Series 360W 5-Channel Marine Amplifier


Tang band ceramic tweets, dayton ref 6", & a mtx t5000 10". 

Bandpass yo mids cheap.


----------



## Davidkelly

Running One Arc audio XDi 1200.6 and XDi 1100.1 ,really enjoy this amps.


----------



## LaserSVT

In my truck and Corvette I am running ACD XDi 1200.6 amps. I love them to death and for the price they cant be beat. In the truck it runs a set of AD 600W woofers with T100 tweeters and CX6 coaxials with a pair of SI BM MK IV subs. In the Vette it runs JL ZR650s and Infinity Refrence coaxaials and a CDT ES SQ1000 that is about to be changed to a CDT HD10 sub.
Power is excellent and they are super tiny with a very small power draw plus they are very transparent.


----------



## tjswarbrick

LaserSVT said:


> In my truck and Corvette I am running ACD XDi 1200.6 amps. I love them to death and for the price they cant be beat. In the truck it runs a set of AD 600W woofers with T100 tweeters and CX6 coaxials with a pair of SI BM MK IV subs. In the Vette it runs JL ZR650s and Infinity Refrence coaxaials and a CDT ES SQ1000 that is about to be changed to a CDT HD10 sub.
> Power is excellent and they are super tiny with a very small power draw plus they are very transparent.


I thought you were running Sinfoni amplification in the truck.
Is that a different vehicle?

I love my ARC XDi's, but I'd have a hard time replacing those Italian beauties with 'em.


----------



## ugnlol

Mosconi 300.2 on the sub, dd 3518
Sinfoni 150.2x on the mid bass, TB 1139
Mcintosh 431 on the full range, TB 1337

Have two Sinfoni 45.2 that I am going to test, brigded, on the full ranges. Selling one of the two amps I guess


----------



## thehatedguy

Steg.

A Classe A on the horns...might do one on the midbasses too. MSK1500 bridged on the sub.

Could do a MSK3000 on the MB since they're 8 ohm...97 dB sensitivity though.

Choices....


----------



## Extended Power

Extended Power said:


> JL 1000/1v2 sub
> JL 450/4v2 mids & tweets
> 
> And another set of the same amps to add next year.





Coppertone said:


> ^^ When you say to add next year, will you be running (4) amps in this truck ?


Added three more amps:
The original 450/4v2 is now running the rear fill speakers at 150 x 150, and the front tweeters are run off the 75 x 75. (Added another Mosconi 6 to 8)
The original 1000/1v2 is still running the rear sub.
Another 1000/1v2 is powering the front JL12W7. 
Another 450/4v2 is bridged, running the front mid bass driver at 300, and the mid range at 150 for the drivers side.
The last 450/4v2 is running bridged as well, and powering the passenger side mid bass at 300, and the mid range at 75.

To have the ability to process each channel, I used two Mosconi 6 to 8 DSPs.


----------



## Coppertone

Oh wow, I give up as I thought having (2) amps was something lol...


----------



## trebor

Running Kicker IQ amps. 

IQ500.4 x2
IQ1000.1 x2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldNewb

4 x crescendo Encore 2 channels. 500x2 at 4ohm


----------



## Slow Cruiser

Im a fan of the older Audison SRX line. I now have two SRX1, two SRX2 and a SXR4.


----------



## Clubsoda

Kicker 400.1 mono & Audison LRX 4.5


----------



## Denaliz

Audison Voce 5.1K with AV Bit In
Audison Voce Quattro with AV Bit In- (will be adding 2 x Quattro's once I can source another one for a good deal.


----------



## Cochese

In the Explorer, a Genesis Profile Four Ultra and a MMATS M1000.1D. 

In the GTO, a Helix P Six MKII and an Alpine PDX-M12.


----------



## SymbolA

Right now using:

Tru Technology S44 and Tru S45
For sub Sundown Saz 1500D

They will be replace soon for:

Arc Audio SE4200
JL Audio HD 750/1

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wint undefeated

Zed audio draconian ii and iii and monos will soon be 3 Alphard sound db7500s


----------



## Curt D

Putting a new setup together now. 08 vette had JL HD900/5 running JL C5-653s up front in the doors and JL 10w3 In cubby box
Going to
Mosconi AS200.4 bridged to. Dyn 362s up front with tweeter in pillar 
Mosconi AS200.2 bridged for the sub. Will change the sub as funds allow.
Mosconi 4to6 DSP


----------



## ANS

Gladen XL250C2 For passives up front
Ground Zero GZHA 1.1850DXII for sub duty


----------



## fcarpio

PPI ART 600.2 and 404.2, love them!


----------



## LithiumIon

In my previous setup, I used the following:

Hifonics Zeus, ZXi 8408
Hifonics Brutus, BXi 2008

But I already sold these amps and will have another setup in my other vehicle. This time it will be a one-amp setup using the Helix G-Five.


----------



## ajb1205

Will be able running a Rockford Fosgate Prime R500X1D to my sub and eventually a Prime R300X4 to the rest.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## iamckk

2x Zapco 150.4 LX


----------



## grinkeeper

Tweeter =Nakamichi PA1002 zed amp 2 x 100 @ 4
Mid=Nakamichi PA504 zed amp, bridged to 2 x 170W @ 4 
Sub= Orion XTR PRO 1000, 1000w @ 1 ohm

considering pulling it all and switching to

Memphis 16 MCH1300D hybrid 
4 x 75 @ 4 ohm A/B
1 X 1100 @ 1 OHM CLASS-D


----------



## justgotone

US Acoustics:

Barbara & Mike

Barbara is 700 watt 4 channel
Mike 1500 @ 1ohm mono


----------



## ajb1205

JL Audio JX500/1D and JX400/4D.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drei4runner

Still running PG Octane R 5.0.4 and 2.0.1. These are what I could afford back then which was back in the early 2000s when I first had it installed. I want to switch it out to newer stuff but too lazy to do it myself and can't afford to pay someone else to do it as I currently just upgraded my wife's stereo system in her vehicle.


----------



## ANS

Tweeters: Zapco ST-4XSQ bridged
Mid Bass: Soundstream TN4.900D bridged
Sub: Helix Dark Blue 1000.2


----------



## Niloy

I am using BOSS AUDIO R1100M. Reasonable & have enough features.


----------



## jsmitty

Phoenix Gold TI21600.5 and hopefully my old school Fultron Memphis Belle 6 channel if I can find someone to repair it!


----------



## nstaln

I just picked up a second JL 900/5HD...

8x100 and 2x500


----------



## thisgsx

Gladen xls250c4 amp
Gladen spl1800c1 amp


----------



## norurb

ANS said:


> Tweeters: Zapco ST-4XSQ bridged....


Is this amp worth the "sq" badging? I'm considering the same amp.


----------



## sq2k1

Current set-up: Soundstream Ref4.920, Ref1.1000, and implementing Ref2.370 in a few days.

Future set-up: Zapco z150.6lx and Zapco z2kd which are sitting in my room ready for a new car to be installed into....hopefully in the not so far future.


----------



## nastety92

2- Alpine MRD-F752's. I purchased these back in 98-99, used one in my 92 GMC Jimmy for a while. It ran my whole system, three way fronts, two subs. Then I purchased the other because I loved the first one so much. It's been new in the box since. This year I'm going to put it to good use.


----------



## Marky

McIntosh:
(2) MC431 to midranges 
(2) MC427 to tweeters
(1) MCC444 to 10" subs
(1) MCC222 to 12" sub

Just need to finish install. 
Helix Pro w/ Govenor 
Dynaudio 7" System 242 all four doors
JL TW1-4 in 10" & 12"
Alpine INE-Z928HD


----------



## ANS

norurb said:


> Is this amp worth the "sq" badging? I'm considering the same amp.


Very much so, I bought it while it was on sale at car toys website for $130. Wish I would have bought 2 more. No noise, never runs out of power for my use on tweeter duty, very clean sound, no distortion heard.


----------



## fcarpio

One MMATS HiFi HD6150 and I love it. Best amp I have ever owned, and I have had some nice amps.


----------



## fcarpio

jsmitty said:


> Phoenix Gold TI21600.5 and hopefully my old school Fultron Memphis Belle 6 channel if I can find someone to repair it!


I love that PG. I was between that amp and the one I have now (see above). I got a good deal on the Mmats so I went that route.


----------



## ramses974

2 cars and different option:

Toyota Yaris
2XPRS A900 Pioneer

Lexus NX
RSA9 & RSA7


----------



## sq2k1

fcarpio said:


> One MMATS HiFi HD6150 and I love it. Best amp I have ever owned, and I have had some nice amps.


Always been a MMATS fan but never owned one.... Looks like a killer amp which for some reason I was not aware of until recently.


----------



## atheos

car 1:
removed two Rockford Fosgate amps (T20001BD & T8004) and replaced with a single Zapco 650.6
car 2:
removed two McIntosh amps (MC423 & MC427) and replaced with two Zapco DC200.2 amps (might acquire one more for this car)


----------



## PPI_GUY

ANS said:


> Tweeters: Zapco ST-4XSQ bridged
> Mid Bass: Soundstream TN4.900D bridged
> Sub: *Helix Dark Blue 1000.2*


You are literally the first person I have seen post that they are using the Helix 1000.2. Tell me how you like it and opinions (pro and con) of the amp. I know they get a lot of grief for being um..."cosmetically challenged" I guess.


----------



## ANS

PPI_GUY said:


> You are literally the first person I have seen post that they are using the Helix 1000.2. Tell me how you like it and opinions (pro and con) of the amp. I know they get a lot of grief for being um..."cosmetically challenged" I guess.


The amp has served me well, over performed its rated power specifications however it is physically larger than I prefer. I actually just took the amplifier out to replace it with a Digital Designs DMF2800 (will be running a two ohm setup). Sonically though I would say it is average, speaker control not as great as others I have tried. But for the price point it is a bargain!


----------



## AudioHeir

I am using a JL Audio HD1200/1 and a 13w7ae, 3.5 cubes Ported to 34hz for my lows. I am using the Alpine PDX-F4 to power two sets of Diamond Audio Hex components, one in front and one in back. Great sounding setup, but I am going to change out the front component set for AudioFrog GB or JBL GTI. I just bought an IDMax15D4V2 that I will be running sealed, interchangeably with the 13w7ae.


----------



## Skinny Puppy

Xtant 603x 
Xtant 3300x
Xtant 404m

All those are responsible for exciting a set a focal flax 2 way, with a added set of Xtant 4" midranges in a set of self built cnc aluminum pillar pods. A morel ultimo up front between the driver and passenger in a custom birch/plexiglass box/multi amp/DSPrack. A bit of a Frankensystem but I'm really enjoying it. Everything looks rather industrial, and in your face. There's some different gear in here I've never heard of.


----------



## SQ_Blaze

Just a single amp system this time around. An *Arc Audio XDi 1200.6*. So far, it's a great sounding little amp that really gets my front stage hopping along quite nicely. Just can't wait to get the sub installed...


----------



## jackal28

Mostly JL AUDIO ...tweets x 4 front mhx280/4...jx400/4 4 6.5" drivers...8" midbass x 2 mhx300/1 x 2...cdt center stage (replacing yet mocking location due to Audi engineers) clarion 2410 bridged. As for bass I have yet to decide, but I'm leaning toward PGTi2000.1 1ohm each (only amps visable when car is open). Yep 6 different amps all controlled by 2 JL twk88 dsp. Yes I know it's unorthodox, but given the size of the car and two years of forced bed rest i ended up breaking down, changing, adding, and planning. Over and over again. About to actually start the build on the seat delete tomorrow. I'm sure it will change again b4 I'm done....a few more times. Any suggestions better on subs amp/amps welcome. 2 x 2 ohms 500-600 each or 1 x 1 ohm for $1200 or less. Thanks. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## UncleHungry

Alpine PDX V9 and an F6. I’ll probably be switching to PG Elite or Zapco In the future. I need more than 500 Watts for my sub.


----------



## stevemk07

JL HD 900/5

Very happy with it.


----------



## jackal28

Sorry, I didnt look at the way everyone was listing:

Currently Ready to Install:
Mostly JL Audio
JL 400/4
JL 280/4
JL 300/1
JL 300/1
Clarion XC2410
*Need Help on Subs Amplifier. Been looking for 2 years. Looking for 2x1000watts.
Would prefer two amps at 1000/1 mono 2 ohm (I would assume better SQL this way)
But may use a simple 2000/1 mono 1 ohm*

Sitting Never Installed and Decided against:
2 Fosgate Prime 500/1D test at 600+ watts each (underpowered)
1 Hifonics BRX 2400.1 (Actually one of the only years and types of CEA-certified amplifiers of theirs, which CEA is more of just a marketing strategy anyways, but after further review. Hifonics has stated that their amps are now CEA certified in the news, but actually only this specific one (year and make) and maybe one other is. What a shady strategy although it does lead me to think that they made these amps slightly better then their others, but given sound quality, I just dont trust them, and so it sits.

Leave me stuck for two years with nothing to do but plan and the restraints get stiffer, the budget/ costs go up, and the left over items will be insaine. I start on the rear seat delete tomorrow.


----------



## Carlton9000

(4)Carver M-240 

This for my current install in a 2010 VW CC


----------



## drop1

Currently the jl hd's are still in the truck.
I have a mosconi as100.4, as100.2 and zero3 waiting to go in.


----------



## SQ_Blaze

The Arc Audio XDi 1200.6 will soon be getting replaced with a new Helix P Six DSP MK2. Should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Jay215

So this may be a little on topic but off at the same time but it is responding to what amps I'm running i promise. I just got into this car audio a little over 2 months ago, one day I randomly decided to just go off and buy 2 15" kicker cvr's and thought I would be set, with a good amp I was in for a good system. but man I did not know what I would be getting myself into. Since then I haven't stopped upgrading my 2015 Chevy Malibu 2.5 let. Also knowing I had not once messed with car audio, i knew this was gonna be tough but I could do this. So I then thought what am I gonna need to be heard from far away but also felt from far distances. So I decided to upgrade all my doors first and add on 2 6x9 in my rear dash that were empty and covered. I bought 4 rockford punch Pro pps4-6 6.5 (2 rockford p1694 6x9) in the rear dash but I switching them with- 2 8" pps punch pros. I first started buying and reselling to get better equipment ,I bought many different Rockford subs and amps. But then i finally ended up with 2 12" p3s new, a new Rockford enclosure. Then i said I would need to stop alot of rattling from the drastic improvements I made how could I do that? So i sound proofed the trunk door and interior of trunk with 3 different brands of sound deadner. 
1.-dynamat
2-fatmat
3-noico 80ml
Out of those three...fatmat was the best to work with. In my personal opinion dynamat was the worst out of the 3. Then as usual I'm satisfied with the install gear 14 gauge speaker wire I bought, I ordered 3 boxes of 20 ft kicker 12 ofc speaker wire, I then replaced everything again. Still not satisfied again I wanted better. This past Saturday morning I had in my trunk 2-p3s and a 1200 watt Rockford prime amp. A Rockford 600x5 amp for my mids and a JL 700-5 for my tweeters. I came across a set of Rockford T1 tweeters for 75$ so I got them and a set of Pioneers, I don't remember the model but they were installed a few weeks ago when i finished wiring up everything but got tired of trying to figure out how to run a signal wire behind my factory Chevy my link radio I basically was scared to either cut the wrong wired or mess something up . So decided on paying a shop here in Philly to run a signal wire, even though I thought i had ran one. Cruthcfield told me over the phone to run a wire from my rear door speaker to my trunk, that would give me a signal to power up everything else. Then I learn from another cruthcfield tech that I was given wrong info and all i would of gotten was a mono signal by doing that. So back to 3 days ago. Saturday morning I was once again looking g online to buy more equipment, I came across someone selling a rockfordT2 13 inch sub for 500 on offer up. I said to myself it was worth a long shot to just try, so I offered the seller my brand new subs , and box and 1200 amp for his t2. He agreed I couldn't believe it. After getting it I thought to.myseld how can I power this beast of a sub properly?? Then the next day I find a rockford t2500 for sale on offer up and I ask the guy if he would take trade and cash and I offered the guy a (audiocontrol eqx and LC8i and a brand new Dremel4300) plus cash for the rockford t2500. He accepted my offer!!!! so I drove 1.5 hrs away from Phila to Elizabethtown New Jersey to pick up the amp. He said he didn't want the lc8i when I got there that he changed his mind, so just Dremel and eqx and 300 cash and the t2500 was mine so. I took him up on it and now I'm now a proud owner of a rockford t2 and rockford t2500. So now I'm gonna go over the plans for the right box for the t2 with a guy I met online, he wanted to buy so.ething from me car audio related. But talking to him for over an hour I find out that he's a big audiophile and has been installing setups for over 20 years so I asked him to help me out and he said he would do it free of charge because it was his passion. He ended up properly connecting my set up neatly and correct. So I need some opinions if I should place that rockford t2 in either a Birchwood enclosure or a plexiglass box. My Installer has a custom box made out of 1.25 inch plexiglass in his f150 to house a Sundown Audio zvx 18 I believe it is in his box. it looks so amazing that I am leaning towards doing that. So for my next move...
1-I want to replace my older rockford 600x5 amp with either a t600-4 or Rockford punch 1000x5 amp or a JL 800/8 Amp that I actually am in possession of after buying it online. I have been debating if I want to sell the JL 800 v2 or use it.
2- I need to beef up my alternator and do the big 
4 upgrade.
3- then connect my xs power 3400 that I got in a trade for a extra eqx I had laying around because I got a second one as a gift from the wife but she didn't know I already got one me being so impatient, 
4-I want to replace my 0 gauge main power line with 0 gauge welding wire. 
I hope I made this pretty easy to understand and didn't confuse anyone, but if anyone has any suggestions please let me know I am the type that realizes I'm new all I can do is learn and so I keep my mouth shut and rather learn more than act like I know everything. 

I just recently started researching on a dsp. From what I've read and seen , I was leaning towards a 3sixty.3 but my boys have been telling me I'm better off with a audison bit one. So if I could get some opinions on that issue I would greatly appreciate it......If your asking how is it I've been able to do so much and know so much already for claiming to be into this for just 2 months??? because all I do now is research and watch videos on YouTube 75% of my day to keep learning more and more. I'm pretty persistent when I want to do something. I keep going and going. so Thanks everyone who reads this and thanks in advance for any help I get 

Ps sorry for alot of run on sentences I tried correcting as much as I could but never wrote something this long. I'll try to add photos of how I went through this process the last photo is my boys setup with the sundown plexiglass box


----------



## movingzachb

Eclipse EA3244 50x4
Eclipse EA4100 74x4


----------



## JH1973

JL XD500.....Fosgate Punch P400x4


----------



## gumbeelee

I have used so many amps over the years. I am getting ready try HAT’s new amp but I am currently running a JL HD 900/5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1973

gumbeelee said:


> I have used so many amps over the years. I am getting ready try HAT?s new amp but I am currently running a JL HD 900/5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock alternator and battery or did you do any electrical upgrades?


----------



## Yungmarley

A Pioneer champion series 860 d class and a 4 channel Pioneer champion series 860 d class


----------



## Skinny Puppy

Xtant 603X
Xtant 3300X
Xtant 404M
Xtant A6001

I have a problem.


----------



## Weightless

Skinny Puppy said:


> Xtant 603X
> Xtant 3300X
> Xtant 404M
> Xtant A6001
> 
> I have a problem.












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fcarpio

Skinny Puppy said:


> Xtant 603x
> Xtant 3300x
> Xtant 404m
> 
> All those are responsible for exciting a set a focal flax 2 way, with a added set of Xtant 4" midranges in a set of self built cnc aluminum pillar pods. A morel ultimo up front between the driver and passenger in a custom birch/plexiglass box/multi amp/DSPrack. A bit of a Frankensystem but I'm really enjoying it. Everything looks rather industrial, and in your face. There's some different gear in here I've never heard of.


Back in the day I used to have these amps. I think my system was made out of two 603x's, loudest amps I have ever owned. They were paired to Boston Pros all the way around.


----------



## quickaudi07

JH1973 said:


> Stock alternator and battery or did you do any electrical upgrades?


With one amp of this size and class D - you wont need any upgrades.


----------



## JH1973

quickaudi07 said:


> JH1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock alternator and battery or did you do any electrical upgrades?
> 
> 
> 
> With one amp of this size and class D - you wont need any upgrades.
Click to expand...

Yeah,it's what I thought but was just curious because I'm running 2 amps(1 class D and 1 AB)at a total of 850RMS and I'm totally stock.

When is it time to go with a HO alternator?


----------



## Skinny Puppy

Weightless is on to something there. It does seem these amps are underrated. They also get very hot when pushed. They double as heaters in the winter months since all four are mounted up front where the centre consol would be. I really enjoy the sound and aesthetic of them. I will be heart broken when they die. They're almost old enough to vote!


----------



## LaserSVT

Still running my trusty Arcs. A 600.4 and 1100.1 in the truck and a 1200.6 in the Vette. Nice and clean solid little amps that dont strain the electrical system even when demanding every watt, lol


----------



## diy.phil

Eton, Harman Kardon and JL Audio


----------



## james_so

Currently using an Audison Voce 5.1K

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riceandpho

my truck
rockford fosgate power series
t400-2
t600-2
t1000-1bdcp

lady's car
rockford fosgate t600-4
jl audio 500/1v2

dad's truck
jl audio 300/4


----------



## danmathew

in future for sure


----------



## Porsche

zapco lx in both my porsches


----------



## Maxim7

Hertz/sundown


----------



## FromDaLeftCoast

Currently - MTX Thunder 5601

My "back up" amps consist of a 2nd MTX Thunder 5601, a old school PPI pc2150. Plus if I ever upgrade my stock Bose Speakers, I also have a Hifonics Brutus BRX5000.5


----------



## MikeS

SONY XM-801 (bought nib, amazing amp) + GM-D8601 for sub


----------



## unix_usr

Zapco LX 6 channel for the fronts (3 way active) and a Z3KD for sub duty...


----------



## sdm111

Orion xtr2400, Orion 2150sx. About to add an Orion 250sx


----------



## Kcmtbr

Arc Audio KS 300.2 , love that amp . Specially only paying 250 for like new condition.
Back up amp RF P300x2


----------



## Hvactech

Previously:
Jl 300/2
Jl 300/4


----------



## dsw1204

Arc Audio KS900.6...a little old school. I'm looking at upgrading to a Zapco Z150.6 AP or maybe that Mmats HiFi-6150D...tossup here.


----------



## ManBearPig

Previously in truck,
Sundown sax200.4 and scv3000d

Currently in car,
Alpine pdx f6 and m12


----------



## Imdbtruth

Alpine MRX-M240 (2400 watts on the weekends... remote wires on toggles)

×2 JBL MS-a5001 (show amps / everyday sub amps)

×2 JBL MS-a1004 (all amps in one car, Alpine is hidden under 3rd row bench)


----------



## ManBearPig

Imdbtruth said:


> Alpine MRX-M240 (2400 watts on the weekends... remote wires on toggles)
> 
> ×2 JBL MS-a5001 (show amps / everyday sub amps)
> 
> ×2 JBL MS-a1004 (all amps in one car, Alpine is hidden under 3rd row bench)


I had a alpine m240 in my s10 powering a sundown zv4 15. Loved that amp, wish i never sold it


----------



## JCsAudio

Have three current vehicles listed below and amp guts of two JBL amps I have.

https://youtu.be/is9QDXUSf3E

2014 Sienna 2-way active SQ system. SB Acoustics SB29RDCN Tweeters. Focal PS165V mid woofers. Pioneer D9500F 75 watts RMS x 4. Pioneer BHS 5800 HU. AudioControl EQX. 10” Alpine SWS sub in custom ported box tuned to 35 hz on 400 watts RMS Alpine MRP 450.

2014 F-150 XL work truck 2-way active budget SQ system. Tang Band 25-302SH 1" tweeters. Dayton Audio ND140-4 mid woofers. Alpine 40 WPC x 4. NVX micro sub amp 200 WPC. JL Audio Twk 88 DSP & FIX 86. JL Audio Microsub 8W3V3-4

2014 CX5 3-way active SQ system. Pioneer 1330 NIX HU. Focal PS165V tweeters. Celestion AN2775 2-3/4 midrange. NVX XSP65 mid woofers. Pioneer PRS D4200F 75 WPC x 4. JBL GTX 500. JL Audio Twk 88 DSP. Alpine 12” SWS sealed.


----------



## Markous

Can’t believe they’re both discontinued now, I’d like to upgrade to the SAX-125.4 & SCV-3000D if i could afford it.


----------



## cman750rr

bfrance said:


> Agreed. I still kick myself for selling my old Reference series Sounstream amps. As for longevity, my friend's collection is a testimate to that. The 2030M he has was bought new in 1990 and still works like new.
> 
> Old-school rules!
> 
> -Ben


Old School does rule , running all Orion NT Gear 
NT 100 NT 200 
XTR 100 XTR 100 .......NT2 10'S NT2 12's DVC ....hands down no comparisons 90's Drivers all the way..... respect


----------



## ANS

Ampere Audio AA-150.4
Powerbass ACS-1000D

Very clean amplifiers.


----------



## cman750rr

ANS said:


> Ampere Audio AA-150.4
> Powerbass ACS-1000D
> 
> Very clean amplifiers.


Respect , thks correction XTR 200 with the install with the XTR 100 been in the game in the 90's got back in 2 years ago all I use is 90's gear ..your right the SQ amps are clean crisp power ...it is very addictive .... the passion 
Love the Purple marble amps and the red/black ...marble ...


----------



## cman750rr

Different amps for various vehicles , install choices ....My tuner I use the NT series, my 4Runner I use all HCCA 3rd Gen ...225 , 250 425 .... my muscle car ...Trans Am 1st Gen Cobalts, 230 260 430 2100 blue on blue .....various blends of amps ..


----------



## GEM592

4 x 250 HCCA 1st gen
2 X 2150 gx


----------



## cman750rr

GEM592 said:


> 4 x 250 HCCA 1st gen
> 2 X 2150 gx


Vehicle ? install set up


----------



## GEM592

cman750rr said:


> Vehicle ? install set up


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/361794-my-system.html

Hasn't changed much lately.

Gotta use newer drivers and some DSP, but I love the OS stuff in between.


----------



## cman750rr

GEM592 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/361794-my-system.html
> 
> Hasn't changed much lately.
> 
> Gotta use newer drivers and some DSP, but I love the OS stuff in between.


Have that covered brand new in the box old school stock , would not consider gear manufactured past 2000....In Orion ...in my install fabrications ...


----------



## GEM592

cman750rr said:


> Have that covered brand new in the box old school stock , would not consider gear manufactured past 2000....In Orion ...in my install fabrications ...


I think we're done.


----------



## cman750rr

GEM592 said:


> I think we're done.



Sure if you say so ......good luck ...:computer:


----------



## GEM592

Newer speakers are better. That's free wisdom for you.


----------



## GEM592

Dayton audio matches those NTs pretty well, both then and now.


----------



## cman750rr

GEM592 said:


> Dayton audio matches those NTs pretty well, both then and now.


Thought you were done ? speaking of done photos of these made in China Rubber Drivers by Orion after only 3 months of use they tore...speaking from personal experience , huge mistake actually purchasing model day drivers reason why the 90's gear is hands down beyond what is made today ... 
your entitled to your opinion what ever makes you happy .....NT gear have the reputation in the car audio community ....


----------



## GEM592

cman750rr said:


> Thought you were done ? speaking of done photos of these made in China Rubber Drivers by Orion after only 3 months of use they tore...speaking from personal experience , huge mistake actually purchasing model day drivers reason why the 90's gear is hands down beyond what is made today ...
> your entitled to your opinion what ever makes you happy .....NT gear have the reputation in the car audio community ....


Hey hook 'em up and do what you do. That's what they tell me when I run the old amps. Peace don't make your struggle mine.


----------



## cman750rr

GEM592 said:


> Hey hook 'em up and do what you do. That's what they tell me when I run the old amps. Peace don't make your struggle mine.


 Struggle non at all when it comes to Car Audio only 1 name matters , rather have a old piece of gear built to last than something else ...
when 90's gear still sounds tight and holds the value there is no Struggle .

Struggle attempting convincing yourself ....


----------



## GEM592

cman750rr said:


> Struggle non at all when it comes to Car Audio only 1 name matters , rather have a old piece of gear built to last than something else ...
> when 90's gear still sounds tight and holds the value there is no Struggle .
> 
> Struggle attempting convincing yourself ....


Blah blah you are so original. GLWS.


----------



## cman750rr

GEM592 said:


> Blah blah you are so original. GLWS.



Straight fact ....all about the audio nothing more...what direction your searching for perhaps you should consider inquiring in some direction ...


----------



## GEM592

cman750rr said:


> Straight fact ....all about the audio nothing more...what direction your searching for perhaps you should consider inquiring in some direction ...


Not searching for anything from you. Put them up for sale and you'll be searching for why they're worth so little. 

They are great, but outdated. High efficiency is not really a secret anymore. Speakers have evolved alot, yet old school amps still hold their own. Nobody bats 1000.

You should just enjoy, rather than trying to be that guy. You aren't that guy, I assure you.


----------



## cman750rr

GEM592 said:


> Not searching for anything from you. Put them up for sale and you'll be searching for why they're worth so little.
> 
> They are great, but outdated. High efficiency is not really a secret anymore. Speakers have evolved alot, yet old school amps still hold their own. Nobody bats 1000.
> 
> You should just enjoy, rather than trying to be that guy. You aren't that guy, I assure you.


No secret you have no clue of vintage old school gear hold there own and value .....no one bats 1000 , your not even in the game ....unable to step up to the plate ..........


----------



## rob3980

Jesus talk about reviving a old thread lol. That being said. 2 Mosconi Zero4’s and 1 Mosconi Zero1


----------



## GEM592

cman750rr said:


> No secret you have no clue of vintage old school gear hold there own and value .....no one bats 1000 , your not even in the game ....unable to step up to the plate ..........


Brother you have no idea how much old school gear I have, have used, how many old school peeps I know, and the rest. I don't know what you're trying to accomplish. But it is well-known that amps were the main thing with old school Orion, not speakers, and not even really processors. Wanna argue if the sun is going to rise tomorrow? Your chances would be better.


----------



## Holmz

GEM592 said:


> Brother you have no idea how much old school gear I have, have used, how many old school peeps I know, and the rest. I don't know what you're trying to accomplish. But it is well-known that amps were the main thing with old school Orion, not speakers, and not even really processors. Wanna argue if the sun is going to rise tomorrow? Your chances would be better.


So how do the old school amps compare in sound quality?


----------



## Rainstar

Brax mx2 front tweeters. Steg Masterstroke MSK 50sc for rear tweeters
Four sinfoni 60.1hd for midranges front and rear.
Sinfoni desiderio front midwoofer.
Tru Billet 2200 Stage IV for rear midwoofer.

Phass re2 and Phass re50 for four subs


----------



## Holmz

Rainstar said:


> Brax mx2 front tweeters. Steg Masterstroke MSK 50sc for rear tweeters
> Four sinfoni 60.1hd for midranges front and rear.
> Sinfoni desiderio front midwoofer.
> Tru Billet 2200 Stage IV for rear midwoofer.
> 
> Phass re2 and Phass re50 for four subs


I thought I had some decent gear...
That list is a step and 2/3rds up...


----------



## rob3980

Right. I was proud of my system but damn lol


----------



## cman750rr

rob3980 said:


> Right. I was proud of my system but damn lol




You sound like a salesman for modern day equipment 'Dayton" economy pricing .....non stop sales pitch ..


----------



## SPLEclipse

Current amps:

Subs - (2) Dragon Sounds DSA-3500 (same guts as Massive D8000/Soundstream DTR3400.1) strapped at 1ohm

Mids/tweets - Soundstream TN900.4
Midbass - Soundstream TN900.4
Center/Rears - Soundstream TN900.4


----------



## JimmyDee

Rainstar said:


> Brax mx2 front tweeters. Steg Masterstroke MSK 50sc for rear tweeters
> Four sinfoni 60.1hd for midranges front and rear.
> Sinfoni desiderio front midwoofer.
> Tru Billet 2200 Stage IV for rear midwoofer.
> 
> Phass re2 and Phass re50 for four subs


I was gonna brag about how much I love my MMATS amps... but this just makes me feel like a chump.


----------



## Coppertone

Darn I have to know what vehicle are all of those amps in ?


----------



## SPLEclipse

cman750rr said:


> No secret you have no clue of vintage old school gear hold there own and value .....no one bats 1000 , your not even in the game ....unable to step up to the plate ..........





cman750rr said:


> You sound like a salesman for modern day equipment 'Dayton" economy pricing .....non stop sales pitch ..


Not sure what crawled up your ass, but for the sake of everyone please chill out a bit. No need to be so confrontational.


----------



## rob3980

SPLEclipse said:


> Not sure what crawled up your ass, but for the sake of everyone please chill out a bit. No need to be so confrontational.


Dude has 28 posts who cares lol


----------



## cman750rr

rob3980 said:


> Dude has 28 posts who cares lol



You done yet ?


----------



## rob3980

Apparently this guy likes to go on forums just to talk **** and hide behind a keyboard. Best bet is ignore him fellas.


----------



## cman750rr

rob3980 said:


> Apparently this guy likes to go on forums just to talk **** and hide behind a keyboard. Best bet is ignore him fellas.


I am discussing audio , what you getting involved for > ?


----------



## GEM592

Holmz said:


> So how do the old school amps compare in sound quality?


I'm not going to say there is nothing better out there - but they are very good, especially for what they usually sell for. I admit to nostalgia being a big factor for me, they were the amps I always wanted in high school just like the story goes.

Sound quality is excellent, better when you run them in a stable (higher load impedance) configuration. They are reliable, easy to service (not too hard to rework, parts easy to find as far as I know), etc.

Downsides are size, they do run warm to hot, they often come with cracky gains that need basic service, and I have heard people complain of noise issues (though likely in these cases service was needed or there was an install issue.)

I wouldn't break the bank, part of the fun is finding nice ones for not too much.


----------



## GEM592

Rainstar said:


> Brax mx2 front tweeters. Steg Masterstroke MSK 50sc for rear tweeters
> Four sinfoni 60.1hd for midranges front and rear.
> Sinfoni desiderio front midwoofer.
> Tru Billet 2200 Stage IV for rear midwoofer.
> 
> Phass re2 and Phass re50 for four subs


Wow that couldn't be bad.


----------



## SkizeR

Currently.. @rainstar









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainstar

SkizeR said:


> Currently.. @rainstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


thats inhuman, hes just playing with my obese girls and that redhead....where are the skinny ones =(
he got a japanese one and a german one and that italian oooo eeee

ear molestation and rape right around the corner


----------



## rmoltis

Got these for the current project I'm planning.


----------



## Repetemilley

Currently running factory H/U with JL audio Fix 86 dsp, JL audio RD 900/5 amp and two of my old Infinity kappa perfect 10.1's sealed.


----------



## EFMax

Having previously always using Genesis, this time around I have gone for two Hybrid Audio Unity Amps, their 5ch + Ich mono. 

I have the 5ch drive the front mids and the front tweeters actively, the front bass is driven upto 250Hz in mono and the bass amp drives a box with 2x 15" at 4ohms... works great for me.


----------



## cuznlucky

2001 Toyota Solara - In my daily I'm running a JL 300/4v1 500/1v1









92 Toyota Celica - In my old school build I'll be running a PPI A404.2, A200.2, and an A1200.2.

Wife's car - She didn't want to spend a lot of money. RE Audio XTX-800.4 & XTX-1500.1


----------



## Gramps

I too like the older stuff, 
I have a Rockford Fosgate punch 45HD, and a punch 75
Also have an Alpine 3555 and a 3548.
Good old school stuff, heaps of power if used properly and all up cost me around $300 for the lot!!

Krem


----------



## minbari

Gramps said:


> I too like the older stuff,
> I have a Rockford Fosgate punch 45HD, and a punch 75
> Also have an Alpine 3555 and a 3548.
> Good old school stuff, heaps of power if used properly and all up cost me around $300 for the lot!!
> 
> Krem


Those old punch amps put out a crap ton of power. Pretty small too

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980

2 Mosconi Zero 4s and a Zero 1. In another build a Audison Voce 5.1k


----------



## Porsche

audi rs7
porsche tts


----------



## Gramps

minbari said:


> Those old punch amps put out a crap ton of power. Pretty small too
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


Yeah i love RF
In the late 90’s i had an RF 4.6x, 4x30wrms, (yes, 30wrms!!!)
It ran my front 2way stage and 2 x 10” punch subs in 1.75cft sealed enclosure, was awesome SQ, won every comp i entered in the 1-150w novice class and also took out the DB section at our state finals, lol, 30wrs my ass, it was more like 70wrms for the fronts and easily 200wrms to the subs @ 4ohm, and it was the cheapest 4ch amp they sold at the time, i thrashed that thing for nearly 10yrs and it never failed me!!
Krem


----------



## EmoJackson

JL HD900/5
JL HD600/4
JL HD1200/1
DLS A5
ADS P640
Memphis Mojo 16-2000d (Dead in trade).
Orion HCCA 1000.4

I think I have a problem.


----------



## 59fendersuper

I'm using a JBL GX-A602 amp into JBL GX602s in the doors and JBL GTO 6429s in the dash. Kenwood KDC-mp172U. 

I listen to rock and roll (think the Who, not Van Halen) and this is almost the perfect, small-cab rock and roll system. Won't work at ALL for Hip Hop or Rap. But for Blues, older oountry and rock and roll, it's nuts-on perfect. For me.


----------



## JCsAudio

Vehicle 1:
Pioneer Stage 4 PRS-D4200F 4-channel amplifier
Infinity K1000 mono sub amplifier 

Vehicle 2
Pioneer D8604 4-channel Amplifier
JBL Club 5501 for sub duty

Vehicle 3
Pioneer D9500F 4 channel 
JBL GTX 500 for sub duty

Also have:
Alpine MRP 450
Alpine MRP350
Alpine 3548 in mint condition and sounds phenomenal
Alpine F240 4-channel
NVX MVP4
NVX MVP1

Have bought and sold many others.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1

Zapco Z150.6SP
Zapco DC656
Sundown SAE-2000D


----------



## Lou Frasier2

zapco 204 d sq,zapco st-850 xmII,the 204 pushing 2 es full sized horns and 2 es 2 ohm 8 inch mids,and the 850 pushing 1 nvx vcw 15 dual 4 ohm


----------



## Smash

JL Audio VX800/8i and JL Audio VX1000/1i


----------



## mzmtg

Arc Audio KS300.4 v1
JBL GTX 500


----------



## telecat

Head Unit: Kenwood KDC-MP172U just using the RCA outs and built-in adjustment. 
Amp: JBL GX-A602
Door: JBL GX-602s (two)
Dash: JBL GTO 6429 (two)

It's in a '98 S10 regular cab. Don't need a sub. The Who Live at Leeds sounds better than ever before. Every detail from classical music, rock and roll: John Entwistle is not boomy or rap-sounding. Just clean, transparent speakers that easily take the power from the amp. Every detail from the quietest cymbal fills to Keith Moon's glorious insanity.

Tom Petty's "Anthology Live," is awesome, especially when I listen intently to Steve Ferrone, quiet cymbal fills I never heard before. Ferrone is an awesome backbeat drummer. I'd work with him in a minute. 

From sitting on the edge of a lake, listening to Stravinsky's "Firebird Suite," to rock and roll on an all-night drive to a gig, these speakers never leave me wanting. Radio is terrific (even the AM dial) if I want some news or just sports blather. Great head unit, matches well with the JBL amplifier. 

Yes, I'm a JBL nut. I used a D130F in an old Supro Thunderbolt. The sounds simply cannot be reproduced any other way. Telecaster with the amp dimed was a great sound. I was an idiot and had someone re-cone it but they used a "K" kit, which destroyed the sound of the amp and I sold it.


----------



## studstables1

Rockford Fosgate T1000X5Ad
Rockford Fosgate T400x5AD


----------



## mkars1

Genesis Series 3
Four Channel = HAT L1ProR2, L6SE (Front)
Dual Mono HP= HAT L4SE (Front)
Four Channel = HAT L4, L3 (Rears)

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/members/mkars1-albums-latest+kid+crusier-picture11266-8-2017-hertz-spl12-gen-dual-mono-extreme-2-genesis-4-channel-amps-dual-mono-hp-under-sub-box-mids-highs-2-sets-rear-hard-fit-all-these-amps-pair-subs.html
Dual Mono Extreme = 2 x Hertz SPL12


----------



## Bnlcmbcar

Settling down on:

Zuki ELEETS v1 4 channel: 2 Tweeters and 2 Midranges

MMATS HIFI 4250D: 4 Midbass

MMATS M1000.2: 2 Subs

Biketronics BT4180: Center Channel and Rear Fill


----------



## geogena

Crescendo Evolution 7A2 2-channel x 4
125w/ch
1 each for Tweeter, Midrange, Midbass
1 Bridged for sub











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980

Audison Voce 5.1k in my van 

Mosconi Zero 4 x2 and zero 1 in my suv


----------



## metanium

Just got 2 new amps for my truck:
AudioControl LC-6.1200
AudioControl LC-1.1500


----------



## minbari

metanium said:


> Just got 2 new amps for my truck:
> AudioControl LC-6.1200
> AudioControl LC-1.1500


Audio control makes amplifiers? 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## tranv9565

A pair of Mcintosh MCC404, each amp puts out 100W x 4


----------



## Old_Man

JBL GX-A602 into JBL speakers. I'll take JBL over any other.


----------



## ANS

DLS CCI-44 Powering two sets of CDT ES-610X in the doors and drt-26 tweeter in pillars
DLS CCI-500 Powering CDT QES-820DVC in ported enclosure tuned to 31hz


----------



## Porsche

SkizeR said:


> Currently.. @rainstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



waaaaay to complicated but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Rainstar

Porsche said:


> waaaaay to complicated but whatever floats your boat


only complicated for the installer


----------



## Porsche

Rainstar said:


> only complicated for the installer


totally different amps, different signature with each one, IMO its always best to use same on tweeters/mids/midbass but like i said, whatever floats your boat not to mention all the space. good luck


----------



## Rainstar

Porsche said:


> totally different amps, different signature with each one, IMO its always best to use same on tweeters/mids/midbass but like i said, whatever floats your boat not to mention all the space. good luck


Im making a Frankenstein.
Totally different person
Totally different approach
Totally different mindset.

Same on tweeters can be true Steg pair
Same on midranges can be true 4 sinfoni monoblocks
Same on woofer not happening, cant find another desiderio

Same on subs sort of true a phass re2 and a pass re50

But the again the 3 way front and rear are not the same speakers.

I dont believe in the same as everyone else. Then I would be like eveyone else. Not trying to replicate someone's results but to do my own style and hope to surpass or blow myself up.


----------



## moparnut

Rockford fosgate rf250-4 on PPI tweets/Crunch 3.5 (cheap I know, but the sound good for what they are) crossed active from the head unit, but passive as a set on front channels and CT Sounds Meso Pro 6.5's active on rear channels.

Pioneer GM-D8601 @ 1 Ohm on a Sundown EV3-12D2 running actively.


----------



## cycleguy

Pionner GM-D9605 
Pioneer GM-D8604
Very happy with these good build quality and nice compact size with good looks


----------



## niceguy

I have a mix of stuff some used some unused right now:

My Work Van:
Soundstream Tarantula TN4.900d active mini amp for tweets and mids 
(Zapco tweets/ID OEM 6.5s)

DEI 1100d 400ish x [email protected], up to 1k?? @1ohm, pushing 2 brand new Dayton flat cone shallow (3.4") 10" subs. Sounding pretty good so far!

Wife's car:
Soundstream Tarantula TN5.950d 5 channel active mini amp. Used recently 
on tweets/mids and 5th channel on single 12" Memphis MClass sub (old!)

USAcoustics 2100 2x100. Used for sub duty since 2001??


NO LONGER USED:

Old Pioneer 2 channel, 50x2 IIRC

NEXT VRZ 4.400 (Built in Italy? can't remember) Old school Active 4ch amp, 
Bought here maybe 10 years ago or more?? Cool amp but I like the newer tiny amps.
13.8v 82x4 + 240x1 @4ohms
13.8v 120x4 @2ohms
13.8v 240x2 @4ohms bridged 

Active xover up to 5khz


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*SSA IC2200.1 + SSA IC150.4.*


----------



## metanium

minbari said:


> Audio control makes amplifiers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


Yep.


----------



## Farzad_

Ground Zero reference 4pure 
Ground Zero reference 4Sym


----------



## tjframe

I have a Biketronics BT4180 (4 X 180rms) running the front tweeters and mids, and another one running the front midbass and rear door fills.

An Alpine PDXM12 powers two 10" subwoofers

Very happy with all three amps - never had any issues running them hard in the Arizona summer heat. They are all hidden, and the Biketronics amps are minuscule for the power they put out. 


My current problem is lack of sound deadening in the hatch and rear of the car. The car gives out long before the amps show any noticeable stress


----------



## CDT FAN

Porsche said:


> totally different amps, different signature with each one, IMO its always best to use same on tweeters/mids/midbass but like i said, whatever floats your boat not to mention all the space. good luck


but but but... all amps should sound the same..


----------



## GEM592

tjframe said:


> My current problem is lack of sound deadening in the hatch and rear of the car. The car gives out long before the amps show any noticeable stress


Sounds like an install issue, or maybe more of a tuning issue than you would think. With all that space you saved with your itty bitty amps, it should have been no problem to get in there and do it right.


----------



## tjframe

GEM592 said:


> Sounds like an install issue, or maybe more of a tuning issue than you would think. With all that space you saved with your itty bitty amps, it should have been no problem to get in there and do it right.


Nothing wrong with the install. Cranking up a subwoofer will cause a car hatch to rattle.

It's not sound deadened yet due to time/effort involved. it's on my to do list though.


----------



## Wiseben

Zapco XL !


----------



## drop1

Jl HD-s. Not impressed. Want Brax but think focal fps or mosconi zero are next.


----------



## rob3980

3 Mosconi Zeros in one set up and 3 Mosconi Pros going in my other set up. They are on the way .


----------



## Bnlcmbcar

rob3980 said:


> 3 Mosconi Zeros in one set up and 3 Mosconi Pros going in my other set up. They are on the way .


Nice!


----------



## Johnny001

An older RF power 250x2 for two 10 inch RF 2 series subs. (Because I have it)

And the rest is still on the drawing board.


----------



## Asdcreation

2 x jl vxi amps ,great amps with full utopia m system


----------



## rob3980

Asdcreation said:


> 2 x jl vxi amps ,great amps with full utopia m system


How do you like that ?


----------

